# Gravesend sea school



## timo

Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


----------



## KenLin39

*Gravesend Sea School.*

Hi Timmo, Some info in this site for you. Ken.

http://www.m-navydays.com/


----------



## peter lewis

hi to you timo iwent to gravesend april to june 1975 like yourself good memories and many laughs apparently the old school is now a training school for police cadets....


----------



## Jackdaw

I was there Feb '81 to June '81 (U Class) so we probably saw each other 
Our dorm (36) Leading hand was X class. Can't remember his name now but he was Irish and had dark hair.
Had some laughs there but was glad to get out of the place.


----------



## dom

*dom*

do you have any info on any other sea schools


----------



## Hendo!

peter lewis said:


> hi to you timo iwent to gravesend april to june 1975 like yourself good memories and many laughs *apparently the old school is now a training school for police cadets * how times change its gone from making young boys ito fine young men to making fine young men into b*****ds (*)) (Hippy)


I was there between October and late December 1995 when the RMAS put us Engine Room Ratings through our Motormans course.

They were discussing the place being used for police training then. I think a local college was to take over the sea school.

I also remember Pikeys riding through the grounds on motor bikes.


----------



## jim barnes

dom said:


> do you have any info on any other sea schools


 TS INDEFATIGABLE...... have their own website... just enter TS INDEFATIGABLE on your browser... good luck (Thumb)


----------



## Tony D

I was at Gravesend in 1960,I don't recal many laughs,hunger yes,I recal eating some exceedingly stale sarnies me mum had put up for the train journey about a week after I arrived,of course eventualy everybody had to give in to hunger and eat the stuff put in front of you at meal times.
Evey course seemed to have its tobacco baron that would sell single capstan at thrupence a go out on the focs'le head
The only redeeming feature I recall was discovering a pub called the Albion Shades that would sell us a pint of black velvet and not report us.
Got into a fist fight with the only other Geordie on my intake and we both nearly got turfed out without our preciouse discharge book but I managed to stop me nose bleeding and he managed to realign his jaw and pretend to be the best of pals when the instructer caught us.

Did yers still sleep in those cells in the 1980's?
Happy days.
hee hee.


----------



## Hendo!

Tony D said:


> Did yers still sleep in those cells in the 1980's?
> Happy days.
> hee hee.


Don't know when they were built, but the accomodation we had was little buildings separate from the main building that shook everytime a train passed.

I'm sure that crack in the ceiling got bigger and bigger over the three months I was there.


----------



## Jeffers

I attended the NSTS Sept-Dec '68. I went down to the pool when I got back to South Shields and was given my first ship, the ore carrier Cape Howe. We sailed on the 17th Dec, 4 days before my 17th birthday and I was away for 6 months on that first trip.

I don't remember many details about the sea school, I know I got in a bit of bother because I wasn't very good at doing my laundry. A couple of scouse lads used to pick on me about it, until one night they decided to apply boot polish to my privates. I put up quite a struggle, as you might guess! They were so impressed with my efforts that we were the best of pals for the rest of the course.

I must have improved my ironing because I was later made up to Leading Hand.

I don't remember any names from the course, but the school was run by a Captain Adlam? (not sure about spelling) at the time. I do remember that we nick-named the school rules book "The thoughts of Mao Tse Adlam" inspired by Mao's little Red book of the Chinese cultural revolution.

Rowing on the Thames is one memory I have retained, it was bl**dy cold!


----------



## Broady

I attended Gravesend between Sept-Dec 78 what an experience but was it worth it,getting chased by the locals,doing a bit of peanut bashing


----------



## STRAWBERRY

I was a peanut Sept 85 to Nov 85, 3 Months of laughs...what fun!


----------



## Tony D

The peanut name thing must have been awarded later than my time, I never heard it called that.
Was it still based in the converted womens prison? not that much converting had been done. (*))


----------



## jim barnes

peter lewis said:


> hi to you timo iwent to gravesend april to june 1975 like yourself good memories and many laughs apparently the old school is now a training school for police cadets how times change its gone from making young boys ito fine young men to making fine young men into b*****ds (*)) (Hippy)


sorry peter.... my daughter is a police cadet and she read your comments LOL
she says to tell you its barstwds like us(female police cadets) that make *****s like you stand to attention (Thumb) lol


----------



## oldbosun

*Gravesend sea shool*

Go to http://www.zyworld.com/troubadourtumber2/Home.htm

All GSS stuff in there.


----------



## peter lewis

jim im not a barsteward im a cook last time i stood to attention was probably at sea school tony d you mentioned the sea school once being a womens prison i had this conversaition with a old salt a couple of weeks ago i have since checked it out on the gravesend association apparently it was never a womens prison there is a good write up on the history of the school on the site


----------



## Tony D

Must have been a prison of some kind we all slept in cells off landing with a open space from roof to ground floor in front,like HMP Slade, one does not recal safety nets lest some poor inmate decide to end the misery and leap to his death,anyway had someone done it one suspects the rest of us would have fell upon the corpse and devoured it,we was ****in starving all the time.
(EEK)


----------



## redgreggie

No, it wasn't ever a womens prison, I think the correct story is that it was built purposefully at the end of the war to train much sought after Merchant Seamen.
We're not use to the kind of hardship they endured back in the 40s, then they were probably thankful for a job.
No it wasn't a picnic, I was there back in 1963 or 1964 I'm not too sure, the old memory wears thinner year by year, the way you have to look at it is it was the gate-way into the Merchant Navy, possibly the best 5 working years of my life, giving me so many good memories.
By the way how many people who went to sea heard the phrase 'pass that tin..........................................'
It mystyfied me for many a day, now it amuses me when I think about it.
So if one day you have a passing thought about some-thing special that happened to you because of your sea days then just remember of the 'gratitude ' we should show the training school for turning us into something that was acceptable to our future employers.
Cheers.............to the 'peanut factory'.


----------



## Tony D

Oh I don't regret it,I loved my time at sea but the overwhelming memory I have of Gravesend is being hungry all the time,and I was not alone in that, I was fortunate in that It was there Christmas period 1960 and we got a weeks leave which I recall I spent eating me mum out of house and home making up for it, and stocking up for the lean days to come
(*))


----------



## shaun

*NSTS Gravesend*

I was at the "peanut factory" left in April 1966 just as the strike was finishing. It was hell at the time, cocoa and spicy buns I seem to recall were the highlight of the day. I was in the catering school and learned much that i was able to use throughout my working life as a hotel manager, licensee and caterer.

Shaun Rennison. Hull


----------



## Patalavaca

*Ouch!*



peter lewis said:


> hi to you timo iwent to gravesend april to june 1975 like yourself good memories and many laughs apparently the old school is now a training school for police cadets how times change its gone from making young boys ito fine young men to making fine young men into b*****ds (*)) (Hippy)



Hang on Peter, that´s a bit rough!!
I was a peanut in 1972 , also "X" class and had some laughs and some misery there, but I was in the crew of the boat that won the Thames rowing regatta ( or similar name ) and it toughened us no end......

THEN I joined the Police in 1982 and ended up doing the Police training in Kent too, at Ashford!
Fact : If I had not been sorted out at Sea School & as a tankerman, I would not have joined the Police and had another wonderful career. 

(Jester) 

LOL Rick


----------



## peter lewis

at least youve maintained your tankerman sense of humour pat no offence ment just a tounge in cheek remark (Night) (Hippy)


----------



## Billy1963

Timo,

I was in X class 8th September 1980 to 12th December 1980. As you would of been walking in the place, I was on the way out to the train station. I would of been one of those shouting the saying _"Peanuts your never going home"_ which was part of the banter at the time. By the time they were cutting your hair off, I would be at home.

_"One more wakey wakey. One more rise and shine. One more bowl of frosties and freedom will be mine"_ (sung to the tune of Rule Brittania)

The term "Peanut" I was told derived back in the early days of the the school when a peanut seller used to sell his wares along the road down to the sea school, shouting "Peanuts" for sale. The name was then adopted by the inmates.


----------



## Patalavaca

*No offence taken ...*

Peter, 
knew you were jesting .... ACAB anyway!
 

Rick aka Pat


----------



## dnobmal

Never went to the sea school i was lucky got ship and learnt the hard way,But I do remember some of the young lads turning up to join the ship in their uniform issue,did the two departments have diifferent coloured shoulder flashes One young lad came on board from the shipping office in Falmouth ,he was full of vim and vinegar,had been a bosun or bosun`s mate at the school or whatever ratings you had there,thought it would count for something,he soon got let down with a bang poor kid.But he ended up being a good willing youngster


----------



## Phill

I came across this plaque on the promenade at Gravesend, with no trace of this original building, but the newer building has been occupied by the Met Police public order department for at least 2 years?????????

Phill


----------



## Phill

Now I wasn’t sure where to stick this one, I visited Gravesend this week, well worth a visit with a camera, I know that members have mentioned the Gravesend Sea School, but has anybody ever visited Tom’s Barbers by the recently refurbished pier,
Tom has been a barber here for 42 years, and over these years he has amassed hundreds of photos of local shipping with many framed and hanging on the shop walls, also some Models, this is a piece of nostalgia in itself,
If you ask nicely he will even bring out the albums, echoing the changes over the many years he has been there,

Phill....................also posted in Maritime interests


----------



## cliff self

Billy1963 said:


> Timo,
> 
> I was in X class 8th September 1980 to 12th December 1980. As you would of been walking in the place, I was on the way out to the train station. I would of been one of those shouting the saying _"Peanuts your never going home"_ which was part of the banter at the time. By the time they were cutting your hair off, I would be at home.
> 
> _"One more wakey wakey. One more rise and shine. One more bowl of frosties and freedom will be mine"_ (sung to the tune of Rule Brittania)
> 
> The term "Peanut" I was told derived back in the early days of the the school when a peanut seller used to sell his wares along the road down to the sea school, shouting "Peanuts" for sale. The name was then adopted by the inmates.


Billy. I was there around the same time. I left Dec 19th 1980.
I went back recently to have a look, it's still the same, but it just looks smaller than i remember. Thinking back now, and rowing that flippin boat on the Thames, and having to sit outside the "Lobster Pot" freezing to death whilst McGoran was inside having a pint.
But i will never forget the times i had there, i met some good people too.


----------



## Pat McCardle

'X' Class appears to be popular to this thread? I was there Nov'76 - Feb'77 also in 'X' class. Had a great time with some good mates. Had a few laughs at those who got homesick & had to leave too.........Especially the ones who lived in those faraway places from Gravesend like Purfleet & Margate. Did we get our photo's taken on leaving? If so has anyone got a shot from those days? How many of us have turned out like old McGorran? Ha!! (EEK) (Thumb)


----------



## aleddy

*post # 30*

I went to Gravesend, it must have been Nov / Dec 61. Don,t remember peanuts but do remember not doing any laundry during 1st week when no one was allowed to go ashore.
At 1st shore leave parade I like many others were told to fall out and return to the dorm and consider doing a bit of laundry before next shore leave parade.
My intake was on the top level which was one big dormitory with bunks and a very long way from the toilets on a cold night. The cubicles were in the levels below.
The showers,toilets and laundry if I remember correctly could only be accessed from outside our building and were drafty, cold and drab concrete.
I doubt if any of the instructors are still living so it is probably safe to mention some of their oddities.
I was a catering trainee, we had one very old snowy haired instructor who must have been beyond retirement age, he did everything wearing white cloves (plus all the other
items of normal uniform attire). Each day he would inform us that he had once carved roast beef for the Queen and he had to wear the white cloves to do it, at the time we all must have assumed he meant QE2, it could have been her mother.
Another old deck instructor welcomed us to his course with the comment that "you young Bxxxxxds are'nt seamen, you are just commercial travellers" and I think it might have been the same instructor who had a glass eye, if he caught you mucking up he would get in your face, pop out his glass eye and between his two fingers place it on your shoulder and remind you that he had his eye on you.
During the 2nd last week everyone suffered the VD course which was mainly based on fear, things like umberella scrappings, needing a wheelbarrow to carry you nuts arround and splintered glass sensations, the final advice was weather or not you might still want to approach anyone loitering close to the gates.
After the 1st week of loafing around I then settled down to it and made Captains Steward for the final week.
The training was very useful for the jobs ahead and I do still have the group photo somewhere packed away, I'll look for it one day as I'm sure i have on it the name of each person in the group.
After leaving Gravesend I never sighted one of the Strath Liners again, fortunately I had been able to get on board Strathmore at Tilbury.


----------



## reynard

*To Peter Lewis*

Peter

I was at Gravesend in 1975, did one trip and then left to become one of those b*****ds (your words). I have met good and bad in all walks of life including at sea. Don't tar everyone with the same brush ( a seamanlike phrase I think!).


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Reynard to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer.


----------



## mick sykes

I was there in Aug 1980! Level level sticks in my memory, he used to be the chef I think?! used to stand behind us watching how much we were serving in the laddles and say level level if we were trying to dish to much up!


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Was at Graves End 1949,anyone remember Sweeney Todd?? (Cloud)


----------



## fitlike

I was there on January 1975 for 14 weeks, I remember at nights helping the woman at the flying angle clean up and we used to get all the chips & beans that were left. it was great when someone in your dorm got a food parcel sent down we used to share it, (if you did not share it people stole it.
) if anyone has a phot of ant classes from 1975 please post them
Regards
Eric Cardno


----------



## normanbanks

glad I went to sea for 44 years and not stuck in a tin shed for my working life,we didnt know how lucky we were .Seeing all those fabulous places for free and getting paid for it.Happy days!!!


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi
I was there from Feb - May 1986, training as a JCR for Townsend Thoresen. 
Anyone remember Titcomb, Rashbrook, Torrens, Little & McGorren who were all instructors when I was there. There were others, but I don't remember their names. Perhaps some of you can jog my memories. Little was the chef with the hearing aid, & McGorren was the Lifeboat course instructor.
On a sadder note, I read in the NUMAST Telegraph of the passing away of Captain Hunter, who was in overall charge of the school during my time there. He used to take some of as sailing during the weekends.
Regards
Karl


----------



## mee

I was there in 1981/82. I recall the cold when rowing on the river and the school issue donkey jacket didnt help. I think it was Z class and some of the class names were David Snelgrove, Adrian Wakefield, Mat Hatton and Donald Gillies who was from the Isle of Barra and could never get home. The food was always terrible and food parcels were a god send. I remember level level and him constantly standing around in case you gave out to much food. Anyone recall the Bosuns name or the instructor for ERF. I think it was something like Higham.


----------



## agentroadrunner

Was there briefly for Lifeboat ticket in the late 80's. Capt Hunter was there and later moved to GCNS and as stated passed away recently.

I think the Mate ( and chief examiner ) at the time was called Sellers.

Our lecturers were Don Gillette and Alan Bassett who was also the bar manager. Two good guys who were genuinely interseted in young folk coming through and learning something.

The Ship & Lobster was the pub on the river bank we used to go to, still there when I passed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi
If this place has close down and being used to train the Police, why are they still adverting courses for sea survival training, etc, in the NUMAST (sorry, Nautilus) paper, the Telegraph.
Regards
Karl


----------



## agentroadrunner

The pier with the 2 Lifeboats and a Fast Rescue Boat up on davits is still there so I assume there is still a small scale operation running CPSC courses and maybe EDH and Firefighting, but the main task of the college, i.e. turning out classes of kids trained to go to sea is no more because tragically we dont need them.


----------



## dondoncarp

Hawkeye said:


> Hi
> If this place has close down and being used to train the Police, why are they still adverting courses for sea survival training, etc, in the NUMAST (sorry, Nautilus) paper, the Telegraph.
> Regards
> Karl


I was there doing a fast rescue craft ticket a few years ago,the sea school now is actually the old flying angel,all the old models were in there,I was originally there 1981-82...T class,ist trip was the falklands war


----------



## PollY Anna

Hi dnobmal 

I was at Gravesend in May to August 61 (no trouble with cold weather) you got the coloured thing right Blue for Catering and Red for Deck and when I was there it was 10 weeks for Deck and only 6 weeks for catering. No doors on the Toilets that was a shock. COCOA twice a day just to help the hormones. Deck hands on top deck (A) catering on (B & C) and the only way catering got up to (A) Deck by was invitation. All back in by 22.00 hrs unless you got your Proficiency Badge and then you got an extra half an hour in those days at the near end of 10 weeks it was worth working for anything to get out, but yours truly lost it the first night was it worth it YES looking back they all become good memories By the way the Skip was. by my Dis Book A M.M.Miller I Think that's how I have deciphered it. Any body confirm


----------



## davidpayne

The old flying angel is still used as a part of the sea school and also the davits on the Thames but they are also part of the North Kent College which is in Dering way in Gravesend where they also do Nvq work and other maritime courses, but no residential courses like before. 
Sad to hear about Captain Hunter, his wife taught first aid when I was there in 1989.
Also does anyone remember Mr Bolton and his dog and Mr Guilette who was there when the new Sea school opened in 1966, and was still there when I was there. 
When I visited the cafe on the prom at Gravesend a couple of years ago, one of the walls in the cafe was covered in all sorts of photos of ships that had visited the Thames, well worth the look if they are still there.


----------



## agentroadrunner

See my post of 29 Oct.

Now that you mention it I do remember one of the staff had a dog which followed him around.


----------



## dave beaumont

I was at Gravesend 26/4/71 to 2/7/71 R 901916. Did catering course but after two trips swapped to deck so all that training on how to serve food, make beds etc out the door. Did make it to the Bamboo room so couldnt have been to bad a student.As far as weekend leave i enroled in Australia and sailed over to school to join so no going home for nice meals for me for 10 weeks!!


----------



## Mike lawrence

*Other sea schools*



dom said:


> do you have any info on any other sea schools


The Vindicatrix was the T.S. at Sharpness in Gloucester and during its time from 39-66 it put thru 70000 odd boys to sea. If you tap in on google and put the word Vindi up will come it's website. I was there in 55 so I must be an old hand to these sprogs who went to sea in the 80's. Mike. P.S. There was quite alot of rivalry between Gravesend and us, but of course we 'Vindi' boys are the best.


----------



## chrisrice

I was at gravesend in 1962 and it was a prison then and yes we did sleep in cells chrisrice


----------



## tabnab44

Yes I was there in the Autumn of 78 X class deck...I remember the midnight rumbling of dorm raids taking place ...everyone would arm themselves with those rolled up towels called rat tails and wait for either door to open!....then the night watchman would come scurrying on behind them with his touch ...about 3 mins behind the raiding party.
For morning muster some peanuts would ask to be locked in there locker to avoid the cold...
When we left we got on the train at Gravesend and chucked our No1 uniform out of the window...I kept the jumper and the jeans though..they lasted two trips..
I also recall that when a certain deck instructor nick-named the penguin used to walk across the yard the PA loudspeakers would give out a few"KAERRR KAEER'S" if there wasn't any staff in the duty office.
I have seen its now an ANTI-TERRORIST POLICE TRAINING CENTRE with mock up streets and train carriages .


----------



## Broady

Hi Tabnab I was there in 78 do you remember the disco's with Paki Pam and various other local girls that used to come.I remember Penguin a small white haired chap they were good times


----------



## tillo

NSTs Greavsend,1968 November, Dorm 2,Damn coldNo food parcels but home for 'crimbo'.
two weeks break from 'MIGHTY MOUSE'.
Remember him? can't remember his name, senior seamanship officer! I think was his rating.
would he still be around or crossed the bar already?
Sure he said he was proud of being the boson on the 'Ark'.
Great fella, scourge of all peanuts when working, loads of stories for wannabe captain Cooks, when off watch.

Just moved back to UK for a few months, sorting out family matters, found suitcase at mothers full of my old photo's, I'll see if any or which are worth sharing. 
Great site, Don't have web back home, will rectify that soonest!
used to sail with NZSco on M.V.Matoura (1970), had a second stwd on her (no name again) always wore cut down boiler suit. Thought he was gods gift to the company & everyone else, Any further 'happier' recollections of him or what he's doing now.

T/y


----------



## Pat McCardle

Penguin,'Peni Tremendi', the late great Mr Newbury, best friend of Mad Jack, Mr Jackson, who Magregor hatch wheels were named after 'Eccentric' . A survivor of many sinkings in WW2, a man who 'Flew the Flag' on rememberance Sunday. He used to line us up before 'Going ashore' & if anyone had navy blue socks on instead of the regulation black your shore leave was stopped & shore card taken away. Where would some of us be without the discipline these blokes forked out, free of charge & can you imagine todays youth putting up with it? Happy days, 'May their sole's be forever guided by fair winds & calm seas'(Thumb)


----------



## Broady

Pat McCardle said:


> Penguin,'Peni Tremendi', the late great Mr Newbury, best friend of Mad Jack, Mr Jackson, who Magregor hatch wheels were named after 'Eccentric' . A survivor of many sinkings in WW2, a man who 'Flew the Flag' on rememberance Sunday. He used to line us up before 'Going ashore' & if anyone had navy blue socks on instead of the regulation black your shore leave was stopped & shore card taken away. Where would some of us be without the discipline these blokes forked out, free of charge & can you imagine todays youth putting up with it? Happy days, 'May their sole's be forever guided by fair winds & calm seas'(Thumb)


Here here.(Thumb)


----------



## tabnab44

Yeah those discos..it was similar to hundreds of flys swarming round a couple of Richard the Thirds !...
Those anti clap and Vd films were pretty horrible as well !


----------



## Broady

Do'nt for the trip to see the dentist now that was something you wo'nt forget in a hurry.When were you there Tabnab,I was from Sept to Dec,also did you do the marching for Rememberance Sunday?


----------



## tabnab44

Ello Broady, Yeah I was there from Oct78-Jan79 did'nt do the marching thou gh but I remember watching them practice across the courtyard.think it was leading hands only wasn't it ? I remember the chap who used to teach us bridge work and that steering contraption...THE POPEYE BOAT that used to give off a loud alarm bell when you went off course ...Everytime I hear a fire alarm now I always think of that thing and how we used to get kicked off !


----------



## Les_Blues

Tillo, Mighty Mouse was still there in 71. In fact I had completely forgot him until your post jogged my memory. I can just see the diminutive fellow strutting about looking mean. His role at the NSTS in 71 was boatswain.


----------



## steve d

I was at Gravesend from april to june 1974 and though i think my time at sea was the best days of my life the abiding memory of Gravesend is these silly little men working there with more rings on their uniforms than admirals of the fleet and so bloody self important with it.


----------



## redgreggie

steve d said:


> I was at Gravesend from april to june 1974 and though i think my time at sea was the best days of my life the abiding memory of Gravesend is these silly little men working there with more rings on their uniforms than admirals of the fleet and so bloody self important with it.


Yes, but never forget that these were the blokes that dedicated their 'now' working life to put us through the required training to allow us to do what we see as 'the best years of our working lives'.

I for one am indebted to these men, even though when I got on my first ship, the Clutha River, the cook told me to forget everything I had learnt at the Training School.
We had to go to these schools for the training, or it would have been much harder to go to sea, and we shouldn't lose sight of that.


----------



## jasper

steve d said:


> I was at Gravesend from april to june 1974 and though i think my time at sea was the best days of my life the abiding memory of Gravesend is these silly little men working there with more rings on their uniforms than admirals of the fleet and so bloody self important with it.


steve d. You were just a few weeks ahead of me. I was there from May28th to September 20th 1974. We had just 4 weeks to complete when the Summer holiday, of I think 3 weeks, kicked in.
It was certainly a time I will never forget. I was in "U" class.
It was only afterwards when you eventually got to sea that you realised how "phoney" some of these so called officers were, but I certainly remained indebted to them for giving me the start I received.
Not coming from a nautical upbringing and living in The midlands I managed 15 years service, so they must have stood me in some kind of good stead.


----------



## VTR1000

A good laugh Gravesend was. Was there in 'V' class Dec '79 - March '80. First ship was the Texaco Rotterdam up The Baltic somewhere.


----------



## Syd young

I noticed that most of the posting come from inmates from the 1970's and 80's Anyone there in 1958 or am I the only one still breathing(EEK)


----------



## markf

Seems like I'm the oldest to post

I was there during summer 1956 in the old building

It was a dump and we had scratchy uniforms, and scratchy blankets

Best wishes to you all

Mark F


----------



## Pat McCardle

steve d said:


> I was at Gravesend from april to june 1974 and though i think my time at sea was the best days of my life the abiding memory of Gravesend is these silly little men working there with more rings on their uniforms than admirals of the fleet and so bloody self important with it.


"All those silly little men" had had a hard life trying to get things to stick in our brains. Everyone of them, including the Bast**** should have had a medal!!


----------



## quietman

I was at gravesend January to April 73 X class if I remember rightly.Anyone remember Mr Reath (think spellings right) He seemed quite a character at the time and taught us a few new words. Once I shipped out found he was very similar in character to a lot of seamen


----------



## Tony D

There are a couple of websites dedicated to Gravesend NSTS,lots of course photographs ect ,had a Hard Disk disaster a while back and lost all me favourite URLs,will try and locate them again,I'm a bit supprised nobody else seemed to have discovered the Albion Shades,we used to sit and make a pint of black Velvet last all night,I do recal the natives of Gravesend used to delight in reporting lads out of uniform,ie cap off or buttons undone.
I recal how proud I was sitting in the train back home looking at my brand new discharge book and ID card.
Just looking at that book,it's a bit tattered now the signature of the Supt dated 20th Jan 1961 looks like R A Mellors, but it is a bit of a scrawl.
I still have the group photo of my intake.
(Thumb)


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi

I have been back to the Sea School at Gravesend on a recent First Aid Course. A gap of 21 years almost to the day I joined. Some of the instructors remembered instructors in the earlier time and I had a bit of a chat with them. I did not remember any of the places I went to during the weekends off. Everything is so different, even the area around the collage itself. Outside the classroom where we did the first aid course, there were a lot of buildings. It took almost a day to realise there was something odd about them. They were only half built. The instructor told me it used to be a plain field in which he played golf on. It used to be the sport field. They are used by the Police for training with.
I had a pleasent 4 days in Gravesend during which the whole town was closed down due to a suspect package. I only found out the next day when the other pupils told me. (They were all local teachers, doing a first aid course for their work, I was the only seafarer among them).

Regards
Karl


----------



## paisleymerchant

I was at Gravesend from July to October 1975
I remember Titcomb and Rashbrooke but the one thing that springs to mind are BEANS seemed to have them with everything

I do remember going on a weekend away with the flying angel went to a campsite at Ross-on Wye lets just say that the vicar went mental when a few of the boys absconded and ended up pissed in town (remember we were all just sweet 16 !


----------



## Shaun_Donnelly

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Was at Graves End 1949,anyone remember Sweeney Todd?? (Cloud)


Sweeney was still there in 1976, in fact if I remember correctly he retired a few week after giving me his infamous and obligatory haircut!

Shaun


----------



## Shaun_Donnelly

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Was at Graves End 1949,anyone remember Sweeney Todd?? (Cloud)


Sweeney was still there in 1976, in fact if I remember correctly he retired a few week after giving me his infamous and obligatory haircut in his shack adjacent to the lifeboat classrooms!

I also remember 'Mad Jack', the steering instructor on the 'Popeye' boat on the bridge of the building.

I was in W Class, June-October 1976 and my dormitory was directly above the officers bar, used to lay in the bunk at night listening to the drone and smelling the aroma. Chinese torture or what?

Shaun


----------



## tim frary

whent to gravesend 20/9/71 to 22/12/71 deck x class and sailed with houlder line what happy days .all the best tim


----------



## bobs

The Gravesend Sea School (the "new" one that is, down on the Denton Marshes) is now the Metropolitan Police's firearms and riot control training school. It is, in fact, my nearest neighbour at the back of my house. A small part of the grounds are still used by what is left of the merchant navy school (which is now located in the nearby North West Kent College) for firefighting training and the lifeboats on the jetty are still used. 
Much of the rest of the grounds have been converted into a mock town for training the coppers to kill people. Also there are a couple of train carriages and the fuselage of an airliner. Occasionally we see guys sliding down ropes out of helicopters. Local rumour has it that it's not the police who are doing that but the SAS. The Met Police also use the Milton firing range, next door to the school so that, with that and riot control training going on in the Sea School site, it regularly sounds like World War 3 has broken out down there.
I guess some of you are referring to the old Sea School, which was upriver from here, between the Promenade and the Custom House and nearer the town centre. That site is now occupied by riverside, 'yuppie' flats.
Whereas the 'peanuts' could always be recognised by their uniforms, they later became anonymous when they were forbidden to wear their uniforms when going into town. This was to try to stop the local yobs' tradition of 'peanut bashing' - picking fights on the cadets. Very often the locals would come off much worse in these fights as they were coming up gainst some real, northern hard-nuts.
After the uniform ban, likely 'peanuts' could still be quite easily pinpointed by their Scots, Scouse, Geordie accents. I know I had a narrow escape in a Gravesend pub when I was a lad when a couple of local head-bangers picked up my Scots accent and were after a punch-up. But I never went to the Sea School; I was just an immigrant - with a white face! I escaped.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Syd young said:


> I noticed that most of the posting come from inmates from the 1970's and 80's Anyone there in 1958 or am I the only one still breathing(EEK)


Hey I was there in 1949 , and I think i'm still breathing,didn't see my name in the obit' page either (K)


----------



## Ian

Hi all 
I was at Gravesend Sept 67 - Dec 67 ...T class , had the peanut gibes from all the locals as well as the rest of the lads still remember training to do the rememberance day parade . even went up to London for a practice session the week before, but missed out because of 2 trips to the dentist in Gravesend, for 17 fillings ,couldn,t eat for a week (thankfully) and wasn,t allowed to march in case the damned fillings fell out lol
happy days....


----------



## plumbob

*Nsts Gravesend 1973*

Met guys from all over the uk and had a ball,couple of fights,put back for a week,belted with Frys wooden spoon,rowed the bosun up the thames to pub and back again when hed had his fill,met a Canadian catering teacher who hated the English!!!!still got my seamans discharge book uk008446,prized possession,i had a great time at Gravesend and went on to have a great mad time,id do it all again and be twice as mad!!!


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Syd young said:


> I noticed that most of the posting come from inmates from the 1970's and 80's Anyone there in 1958 or am I the only one still breathing(EEK)


Take a DEEP breath, I was there in1949, and on the last check was not in the obit's(K)


----------



## john fraser

I was there April/May 1960.What about the "Ships Stewards Handbook" by J.J.Traynor and E.C.Plumb.Anyone still got a copy.In charge was Capt.McKellar,we believed to be master of one of the Queens but others reckoned Sea Cadets.Ch/Of was Broadnbent(?)aka Beady Eyes.Deck officer I remember was Kemp.Catering was Haskins and Lawrence.If you came from Aberdeen you left on a Sunday instead of a Friday,complete with lemon curd sandwich and 2/6p to see you to Aberdeen.
Didn,t do us any harm as I am still at sea.


----------



## Tom Devaney

*Tom Devaney*

I was there Jan-March 1964,Haskins was my instructor,we were led to believe McKeller was ex R.N,he had enough rings on his sleeve to be an admiral.any one remember the medical orderly whose answer to everything was an asprin stuck on the forehead with a plaster.and that bloody marching on the prom each day. What a panorama it was each day though with all the ships that passed by,not like today,happy days.


----------



## john fraser

Tom Devaney said:


> I was there Jan-March 1964,Haskins was my instructor,we were led to believe McKeller was ex R.N,he had enough rings on his sleeve to be an admiral.any one remember the medical orderly whose answer to everything was an asprin stuck on the forehead with a plaster.and that bloody marching on the prom each day. What a panorama it was each day though with all the ships that passed by,not like today,happy days.


Third week there I think it was.I was on special duties as Sick Bay Attendant.The Medic ,can,t remember his name,but,had a long swan-like neck told me if anyone reported sick on his day off to give them a drink from a jug of milky fluid.I found out later it was aspirin.I had to clean his room but it was a clutter of radio gear,spent most of the time watching ships with his binoculars.
Mind you the sickbay used to get a jug of fresh milk daily,patients or no patients. 
Mistake in my last post.Broderick was the Ch.Off,s name.


----------



## ian matheson

*ian matheson*

i was ther in 82 the mighthy u class,great fun, ive still got the sea school gold filling,some characters there magoran ,yippee etc


----------



## ian matheson

*ian matheson*

i remember rowing around the thames on those lifeboats,nobody had a clue what they were supposed to be doing ,magorran just about exploding with rage!, he used to get me and aguy from stornoway to row him and one of the edh teachers up to the ship and lobster or what ever it was called and wait at the jetty while they went in for afew bevvies, they would bring us out a can each for the way back,great days,seems like yesterday.


----------



## KenLin39

I seem to remember blue shirts for deck trainees and white for catering, could have been the same for shoulder flashes on jackets. Not a sea school chap myself. Ken.


----------



## Broady

I think they were blue denim work shirts if my memory serves me right


----------



## Pat McCardle

Broady said:


> I think they were blue denim work shirts if my memory serves me right



Deck had the blue shirts, as in RN / RFA, with dungaree's, in winter you had the Navy Blue Jersey & Reefer Jacket. Catering had the 'Borstal' jackets, fine blue & white stripes, & dungaree's when in classroom & whites when in Galley & saloon. What a time, what a place?(Thumb)


----------



## PollY Anna

I notice reading the E-Mails that over the years things changed from apparel, to time trained, and in later years the school was changed as well. So although we all went to the same school we all went to a different school. 
In my time Summer 61 a lot of guys ran off to get a tattoo to make them look like seamen both Deck and Catering made in my opinion the same mistake but that's another thread. I found a photo of myself as cox in the winning boat. The sea school had 3 boats racing against each other in the Gravesend regatta which was all good fun, and we would get out of class to practice our rowing skills, which in itself was a good dodge.

All happy days. Ron


----------



## hooked cruiser

*Lifeboat Training at NSTC Gravesend*

I was there in 1968-1969 and my instructor was "Rashbrook" or was it "Rushbrook"? When we had lifeboat drill we used to row to the Ship and Lobster pub when the instructor would go into the pub while we sat in the boat. One day a crane loading and unloading bags of what appeared to be grain shook the net over us and we were covered. As I lived nearby in Dartford at the time I found out quite by chance that the crane operator was a friend of the family and noticed me in the boat. (I hasten to add I never told anybody that was in the boat at the time).
What was the saying "Peanuts you ain't never going home". Remember the donkey jackets and blue and white striped jackets lads?

Many years later I joined the Police service (now retired) and went to the school on several occasions as it was then and I believe still is used for close protection firearms training purposes. (The flying Angel and Stella Maris are still next door.) Happy Days.


----------



## quietman

john fraser said:


> I was there April/May 1960.What about the "Ships Stewards Handbook" by J.J.Traynor and E.C.Plumb.Anyone still got a copy.In charge was Capt.McKellar,we believed to be master of one of the Queens but others reckoned Sea Cadets.Ch/Of was Broadnbent(?)aka Beady Eyes.Deck officer I remember was Kemp.Catering was Haskins and Lawrence.If you came from Aberdeen you left on a Sunday instead of a Friday,complete with lemon curd sandwich and 2/6p to see you to Aberdeen.
> Didn,t do us any harm as I am still at sea.


Just noticed your mention of E.C.Plumb and it brought back memories of hitch hiking home for the weekend(against the rules) and being picked up by no other than the afore mentioned. On return thought I'd got away with it as he had phoned in sick, he still managed to report me though


----------



## roachy

I was at Graves End in the very hot summer of 76 training as a deck boy,I had the time of my life whilst there and ,remember rowing up the thames to a pub where we were allowed one half of beer and a packet of crisps.
There was some 600 boys there then,I remember when the boys were leaving they would sing,by-by peanuts,peanuts by-by to the bay city rollers song while at the canteen. Does any one remember that long hot summer in 76.


----------



## Charles compass

At gravesend from april/june 1955,grub was b.awful but otherwise it was ok
Charles Compass.


----------



## kevhogg

I was there in 84 and had a cracking time,god bunch of lads mainly from the traditional seamen areas (Tyneside Merseyside and The Clyde )with a couple of Cockneys thrown in but they were mostly ferrymen and catering.Remember Deck Instructor was Mr Newburry(Penguin) who was a brilliant bloke with his stories how true we will never know but he had us in stitches.


----------



## trapper

*remember it well DAYO!*



timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


November 1979 to March 1980 Leading Hand well what a long time ago brought back some happy memories of the cold lifeboat with the Penguin! and PO who liked to get yo to row him to the local!

Hope your fine and happy!

Dave Phoenix


----------



## VTR1000

Trapper, what class were you in as I was there same time? 'V' class if I remember correctly.


----------



## jd0459

Went To Gss June-sept 1972 Y Class Deck Had Some Good Times Any One Out There With Information On How To Trace A Class Photo Please Let Me Know


----------



## trapper

boy do i remember gravesend, i was there from nov 79 to march 80 u class leading hand for my sins! Remember the food parcels! well about the only thing that kept you going.DAYO Daaayo!


----------



## trapper

VTR1000 said:


> Trapper, what class were you in as I was there same time? 'V' class if I remember correctly.


cool didnt know anybody else went the same time as me...lost touch with everybody. SO a BIGG hELLO! nov 79 - march 80 u class but x class for a while as leading hand


----------



## Broady

jd0459 said:


> Went To Gss June-sept 1972 Y Class Deck Had Some Good Times Any One Out There With Information On How To Trace A Class Photo Please Let Me Know


Try looking on friends reunited in the college section(Thumb)


----------



## Mick Spear

Pat McCardle said:


> 'X' Class appears to be popular to this thread? I was there Nov'76 - Feb'77 also in 'X' class. Had a great time with some good mates. Had a few laughs at those who got homesick & had to leave too.........Especially the ones who lived in those faraway places from Gravesend like Purfleet & Margate. Did we get our photo's taken on leaving? If so has anyone got a shot from those days? How many of us have turned out like old McGorran? Ha!! (EEK) (Thumb)


Pat, i've been thinking of asking the same question: when were photos taken?

I recently found one on another website of my brother's class late 1971. But not from mine Late 80 and left late jan 81. I loved every minute of it and remember all the teachers' names. It's different now we do not have the pre-sea training, as we're getting young people who don't even know how to use a sugee wad, and seafaring terminology is lost on them! 

Mick S


----------



## frannysea

i was there in 79. in e class,( catering) had a great time, the teachers where psychos, some would say firm but fair !!!!!! since leaving the peanut factory ive only met 1 other person from my class, he was on a cp tanker down the falklands in 83, remember the old duffel bags we all had that everyone signed when we were leaving, and the book we were given , that we were supposed to give to our line managers as there called now, ( bosun, the cook, 2nd stwd etc) they were supposed to mark our progress, as soon as the cook got hold of mine it very quickly driffted behind the ship as we sailed to the states, we left manchester ship canal on xmas eve, sailed past cork on xmas night and there blockbuster movie for the evening was the posiodon adventure!!!! didnt catch the end as we lost the picture, on the return leg in the same area i was lying on my bunk when an a/b popped his head through the porthole and said theres porpoise outside, so i looked outside, there flapping in the wind were seagulls, i said there seaguls, he said not up there, down there in the water,!!!!!!!!!! i had never heard of them before,


----------



## jd0459

Les Blues Mighty Mouse Was Still There In 72 When We Were There
John


----------



## ibuthead

I was there in sept/Nov 1974 I can remember as if it was yesterday those white and blue striped stewards jackets I think my mum still has my uniform somewhere after 32 years and still at sea I can also remember magorran screaming with rage!, while doing your lifeboat training some things you just don't forget 

Ian Butler


----------



## Mick Spear

I was in NSTC at Gravesend from Oct 1980 to Jan 81. Haviong gone back for two weeks after Christmas leave. I think i was in dorm 36, i think this was the last dorm on top floor that was being used - the furthest away from the canteen. I think i was in 'c' class (catering). I enjoyed it and remember a lot of the things that went on and remember a lot of the names of othe lads. Always wondered about my classmate Walter Holmes (wally) from Manchester, but until now have never mentioned it.

Mick S


----------



## STRAWBERRY

ian matheson said:


> i remember rowing around the thames on those lifeboats,nobody had a clue what they were supposed to be doing ,magorran just about exploding with rage!, he used to get me and aguy from stornoway to row him and one of the edh teachers up to the ship and lobster or what ever it was called and wait at the jetty while they went in for afew bevvies, they would bring us out a can each for the way back,great days,seems like yesterday.


Ian, He was still doing it in 1985. We had to row under the Jetty and Tie up on the west side and wait about an hour for him to crawl back...I always remember what he used to say to me after he caught me larking about..."Get out of my Boat Monk!" Happy Days! Andy, 33 Dorm (Deck)


----------



## Malcolm Frost

*nsts*



ian matheson said:


> i was ther in 82 the mighthy u class,great fun, ive still got the sea school gold filling,some characters there magoran ,yippee etc


hi
I was at gravesend in january 1965
my class photos are on m-navydays website.

malc.


----------



## norman c hewitt

G'day from Perth WA. I was at Gravesend in late 63. My class photo can be seen on the Gravesend webpage.


----------



## theaskew

I was at the old Gravesend Nov,-Dec 1955
Remember 3 of us playing for the Local rugby
team because there was short of players.you had to be quick
off the mark to get some butter as you sat down for your meals.
Settle your arguments in the ring.Also marching to Church on Sundays.
Good fun Artie


----------



## Alan G

I was there in 66 in must have been Sept/ Dec, as I was one who was picked for the Remembrance day march, it was pretty good, as we went to London in those Donkey Jackets, and to brighten them up we had a Lanyard on them, I think they still use them today, it wouldn't be beyond them to get something smarter, we all gathered in the Chelsea Barracks, I think, and got a Lecture from a Sergent Major, who said "if you are Gonna Faint boys just wiggle yer feet in yer boots" I was awe struck by all the real troops, huge blokes in bearskins, and I remember afterwards getting lunch at the Guildhall in London, it is only know in old age do I really know the meaning of what I was a part off, even got myself a Blazer with the M.N. badge on it.

I wanted to go on deck, but I was Colour blind, so I went Catering instead, my first Ship was the Oransay, P&O and we went down to Aus, all full of immigrants remeber the ten pound poms, I have a group photo of us all I will post, this brings it back, I still have that Tattoo on my right arm, with MN on it, my Mum went ballistic, she said you could have had one on your left arm with "Mum"on it, I remember getting into fights as well, I think there was a lot of Bullying going on, I was one of the Cockneys, in fact even at sea everyone was basically trying to murder everyone else. Just cant remember names at the moment, remember Leman Street in E.1 London where the Pool was? and looking up at that board and seeing all these exotic names of where you could fly out too.

Forgot to put my name Alan Godfrey, but was Alan Cohen in those days

Alan


----------



## JRE

I have an old (early 1900s) photo of the original Sea School when it was a 'Sailors Home'. Unfortunately I have no idea who took it or where it came from so not sure if I can post it.


----------



## kenneth crosby

Oh whatMad Happy Days theywere any one remember , Paddy Mac Gorran and his F*****g crazy, dog that bit every daft B*****d, He didnt like , I was one of those sad unfortunates ,He took a disliking to,But give him his dues , The mental Degenerate taught us how to row that Lifeboat from the sea school to the pub , on many cold morning ,he got so worked ,one day cos a runt called Fiddy was out of stroke that he put him out of the lifeboat and tied the poor soul to a marker bouy on the river ,picked him up 30 mins later as blue as a swedish porno , do you know that lad never lost stroke again oh happy days ,I was there from May 1970 tillJuly 1970 ,K class 13949 an Mighty mouth was a T**t an to finish ,Peanuts youll, never go ,cos Rassbrook, wont let yer go peanuts,your never goin home !


----------



## bingybangy

Syd young said:


> I noticed that most of the posting come from inmates from the 1970's and 80's Anyone there in 1958 or am I the only one still breathing(EEK)


Hi Sid,
You are not the only one alive from that year. I was their 28/07/58--05/09/ 58R695469. Remember it well and i know that the discipline and training i.e dhobing, ironing, cleanliness in all aspects along with confidence and pride in oneself shaped me for the rest of my life. A good friend of mine did MN and national service and told me that the latter was easy after doing vindy which i believe was on par with Gravesend. I allways say to my wife when we see yougsters (the few louts that are about) that they should go away to sea school and come back better people. Wifey agrees. 
REGARDS TERRY


----------



## ragbag

i was at gravesend at the end of 1972/beging of 73 in y class left there first trip was 6 months on a tanker


----------



## ian d.cameron

Hey Kenneth I was at Gravesend from the 11/05/70 – 07/08/70. Z Class
That crazy dog never bit me but I sure as hell got some weird scary looks now and again.
Don’t know if you were still there the night of the big pillow fight, and the staff were all hands on deck to round us all up and make us all stand in the square for what seemed forever.
Happy Days


----------



## Hawkeye

STRAWBERRY said:


> Ian, He was still doing it in 1985. We had to row under the Jetty and Tie up on the west side and wait about an hour for him to crawl back...I always remember what he used to say to me after he caught me larking about..."Get out of my Boat Monk!" Happy Days! Andy, 33 Dorm (Deck)


Still there in 1986 when I was there. I went back to Gravesend in 2007 for a course and was asking about former Instructors,but although I ask about him, I can't remember what was said.


----------



## Col Robinson

I was at Gravesend from June to October 1979 and was in Y Class, Dorm 9. Yes I was hungry and skint for most of the time but I have very fond memories of the place, the people and the antics we got up to. Despite the hardships, it was a fantastic time and it helped make me the person I am today.


----------



## nigeloliver

*Re Gravesend sea school*

Hi Timo I am looking at my discharge book right now I was in class Y5 and left on 25th jan 1980 and joined my first ship with bp on 27 feb 80. Had my book signed by supt Ridgley. They were good times . While I was there the barber (the sweeney)died myself and another guy had to clear out his room. Send me a PM to exchange email addresses.


----------



## Ray Mac

Went to GSS 1958/59 Capt McKellar was the boss man(Jester) Great times???(Cloud)


----------



## nigeloliver

*Re Nat Sea School*



VTR1000 said:


> A good laugh Gravesend was. Was there in 'V' class Dec '79 - March '80. First ship was the Texaco Rotterdam up The Baltic somewhere.


I was there at the same time as you I joined in Oct 79 until Jan 80 I was in Y class send me a PM if you want to chat Nigel Oliver


----------



## sailingday

I was there n0v- dec 1950, what a culture shock I had, I remember the open plan toilets, and the lousy food, I ate it all up though. I made it and spent the next 11 years at sea, with many memories, and friendships


----------



## Larry Crowley

Well at least reading the above I now know where the term peanut came from, a retailer who sold them, not around in my time (that I remember).
I was there 12 weeks starting May 10th 1954, no complaints on food, better than most ships I sailed on.
If I was to complain about anything it would be having to buy crap clothes, ill fitting and at a time we were short of money, had they been of more use I would not have minded.
Looking back the staff did well, dealing with teenagers is never easy, most seemed more RN orientated, but you soon learn once at sea.
Very worth while, taught all the basic stuff for sure.


----------



## quietman

ragbag said:


> i was at gravesend at the end of 1972/beging of 73 in y class left there first trip was 6 months on a tanker


Hi ragbag I was there same time as you though I started early january 73. Still have the memories and have recently reverted to a similiar hair style(Thumb)


----------



## ragbag

hi quietman i have good memories of gravesend but can only remember a few geordie lads names out of my class they are brian gabitas and kane


----------



## quietman

Im actually from Staffordshire and talked with a midlands accent whilst at gravesend. Only converted to a Makem in 75.


----------



## kenneth crosby

ian d.cameron said:


> Hey Kenneth I was at Gravesend from the 11/05/70 – 07/08/70. Z Class
> That crazy dog never bit me but I sure as hell got some weird scary looks now and again.
> Don’t know if you were still there the night of the big pillow fight, and the staff were all hands on deck to round us all up and make us all stand in the square for what seemed forever.
> Happy Days


remember that one and a couple we never, got nicked for .so it was you scoundrels in Z,class that kicked it all of was it , i was in K, class oh happy days they were eh, peanut, and counting down those wakey wakies, seemed to take for ever mate , and now looking back ,we,d do it all again ,wouldnt we, as the song goes ,THE PAST IS ALL BOTTLED, AND LABLED WITH LOVE, thanks mate !yours kenny(Thumb)


----------



## kevin1506

*hi*

yes i was there in 1974 great times


----------



## kevin1506

quietman said:


> Hi ragbag I was there same time as you though I started early january 73. Still have the memories and have recently reverted to a similiar hair style(Thumb)


hi was ther late 73 then went to BP


----------



## kevin1506

steve d said:


> I was at Gravesend from april to june 1974 and though i think my time at sea was the best days of my life the abiding memory of Gravesend is these silly little men working there with more rings on their uniforms than admirals of the fleet and so bloody self important with it.


was there in 74 happy times t class


----------



## kevin1506

fantastic times t class in 74 ,then on to bp tankers


----------



## rickie

ye went to gravesend 1977 some bloke mcgoran used to shout hands of c###s on with socks water porrage hard fried eggs 5 star


----------



## barrow-boy

Rickie,
I was there 10 years before you and then it was Rashbrook waking us up with that, Anyone remember having to clean the dorm windows`with newspapers. What about the 3 mile run on Friday's before anyone was allowed home for the weekend


----------



## rickie

Barrow boy.
Used to have to polish floor someone sat in the blenket while we spun em all round the dorm only got weekend leave canciled for it. 
We were that skint we used to pick up *** buts and roll them in rizlas good times a. Of coarse i am now a non smoker.


----------



## barrow-boy

Rickie,
Did they still give you the Bromide laced cocoa every night when you was there, we called it anti-w*nk, and we had to box the local approved school boys every 2nd Monday, I volunteered for one fight, I still think thats the hardest thing in sport I've ever tried and it was only 3 rounds of 3 minutes. Once was enough for me. Happy days though.


----------



## rickie

Barrow boy
F### me no wonder we never scored no local talent with a gallon of that s##t in us i didnt know that. Thats why the pecker shriveled up. It was bad enough trying to s##t with a gut full of porrige and eggs they should of put laxy in it .


----------



## Art

Hi Timo,

I was at the sea training college in January 82, my name's Art from Ireland, the mad paddy, I enjoyed every minute of it and was sad to leave, 'Rashbrook 'I'm warnung you now'! was a bit of a tube, hope you enjoy the site. I went on to the Falklands in 82 on board the RFA Fort Grange. Later. Art.


----------



## Art

Well Ian,
It's Art Quinn from N.Ireland, I'm sure I remember you. I was there in 82, T class the mad paddy. Do you remember the morning we got up and the place was full of police, some guy was stabbed and thrown off the train that used to run alongside the college, crazy stuff. Art.


----------



## PJG1412

*Gravesend Jun/Aug.61*

I was there for 6 weeks (catering) I always remember being told it was a Victorian womens prison, it certainly behaved felt like a prison!!! At breakfast we stood and waited for the command to SIT...and then as one sat down you had to grab the butter and marmalade on the table,or else you didn't get any !! I didn't enjoy the time there, but it was a good preparation into what the MN and the world was going to be. The invoice for clothing was 11 pounds 13 shillings and 5 (see attached) and first month pay on the Wave Chief was 15.7.6 !!!! I also remember my mother sending food parcels. I wonder if anyone out there is on the other photo, I don't remember any names.

PJG
(Cloud)


----------



## Tony D

It's strange all those class photo's look the same, I could have sworn that was my class of 1960 as the photo appeared on my screen slowly from the top down,alas tiz not as I am not sitting in the front row,I still have my class photo.
I mentioned earlier in this thread that there are a couple of websites dedicated to Gravesend Sea school with a lot of class photo's,I lost the URLs in a hard disk crash a while back ,which reminds me I did intend to seek them out again.
As I recall brecky you could have bread and butter(prolly marg) or bread and marmalade, but to get all three you had to have very quick hands.
I also recall the first meal we sat down to,a plate of gristle in gravy or something was in front of me and I said, I can't eat that!!before the "that" was out of me mouth it was snaffled by someone opposite,after a couple of days of course you would eat a straw mattress stuffed wi bugs as they used to say.
hee hee !(Eat) happy daz.


----------



## popeyed

was there in 67 sorry to say,, was a c,,,t of a place glad to get out


----------



## beatlesfab4

Was there march 76 till july 76 {y class} then went off to join joe shell for the next 10 years. Remember well rowing mcgorran to the crab and lobster for lifeboat training and the wombelling weeks you had to do. Volenteered for anything that came up to get away for the day, didnt have a clue what orienteering was or how hard a 26 mile walk could be until we put our names down for them.(Jester)


----------



## dom

*dom*

sounds like Gravesend Sea School was the local approved school/(Jester)


----------



## mike pen

i was there end of dec-jan 1961 i have lost my class photo,it would be nice if someone had one of that time. mike .


----------



## mike pen

Tony D said:


> There are a couple of websites dedicated to Gravesend NSTS,lots of course photographs ect ,had a Hard Disk disaster a while back and lost all me favourite URLs,will try and locate them again,I'm a bit supprised nobody else seemed to have discovered the Albion Shades,we used to sit and make a pint of black Velvet last all night,I do recal the natives of Gravesend used to delight in reporting lads out of uniform,ie cap off or buttons undone.
> I recal how proud I was sitting in the train back home looking at my brand new discharge book and ID card.
> Just looking at that book,it's a bit tattered now the signature of the Supt dated 20th Jan 1961 looks like R A Mellors, but it is a bit of a scrawl.
> I still have the group photo of my intake.
> (Thumb)


 hi tony d i must have been there same time as you,i have a card introducing me to the seamens mission,dated,27 jan 1961,lost my class photo
it would be great if you had,i might just be on.best wishes,mike(Thumb)


----------



## PollY Anna

It's funny I don't even remember having a photo done. I suppose I must have as I mentioned earlier we had the open plan toilets and *Barrow Boy *2 mugs of cocoa one in the morning and one in the evening you mention the reason it didn't work on me I got lucky with a young lady who lived in Gravesend. One other interesting thing that happened while I was there was Humphrey Lyttleton did a concert in the park opposite the school and some of us were asked to volunteer to put out the seats for the paying public. While doing this he approached me and asked me all about the sea school so had a 5/10 min conversation with him. *PJG1412* I was there the same time as you but top deck 'A' deck 29/05/61 to 04/08/61

Regards Ron


----------



## Tony D

Another thing I remember was being volutered along with a few other to get a room ready for the staff Christmas/New Year Party/Dance? twas in a building outside the main block,hands and knees scrubbing floorboards then hands and knees polishing them,just one of the indignities inflicted upon us.
I get the impression from reading these posts that things must have improved a bit after the sixties,of course having not long left school we were used to that kind of treatment,schools weren't much better than Gravesend then,only difference as schoolboys we went home at night and the food was better.
(Thumb)
4 pages of Class Photos on this website
http://www.m-navydays.com/newpages/ClassPhotos2.htm


----------



## mike pen

*gravesend sea school*



PollY Anna said:


> It's funny I don't even remember having a photo done. I suppose I must have as I mentioned earlier we had the open plan toilets and *Barrow Boy *2 mugs of cocoa one in the morning and one in the evening you mention the reason it didn't work on me I got lucky with a young lady who lived in Gravesend. One other interesting thing that happened while I was there was Humphrey Lyttleton did a concert in the park opposite the school and some of us were asked to volunteer to put out the seats for the paying public. While doing this he approached me and asked me all about the sea school so had a 5/10 min conversation with him. *PJG1412* I was there the same time as you but top deck 'A' deck 29/05/61 to 04/08/61
> 
> Regards Ron


hi ron,got this message from you this morning,just to correct you,i was there end of dec,into jan 1961,but thanks all the same. mike


----------



## sailingday

Windmill hill was the place where the local girls took us


----------



## PollY Anna

Thats right Windmill Hill spent many a pleasent evening there HAPPY DAYS made up for all the hassel in the day.

Mike (Penn) I was talking to PJG1412 about being there as the same time he was doing the catering course of 6 weeks same time as my 10 weeks.


----------



## kevin1506

any 1 know any one from t class in 1974 .deck boy .then i went to bp for 5 years.


----------



## kevjacko

I was there in 1981 E class catering. It felt grim at the time but looking back it was a great. Pillow fights, dorm raids etc.
Apparently it's a police training college now. Bet they don't have to put up with level level's meagre portions and Rashbrooks shouting and bawling though. Would be great to hear from anyone who remembers. Think I left in sept or oct. Who remembers falling asleep during Boring Beans lifeboat and survival stuff.


----------



## mike pen

*gravesend sea school*



Tony D said:


> There are a couple of websites dedicated to Gravesend NSTS,lots of course photographs ect ,had a Hard Disk disaster a while back and lost all me favourite URLs,will try and locate them again,I'm a bit supprised nobody else seemed to have discovered the Albion Shades,we used to sit and make a pint of black Velvet last all night,I do recal the natives of Gravesend used to delight in reporting lads out of uniform,ie cap off or buttons undone.
> I recal how proud I was sitting in the train back home looking at my brand new discharge book and ID card.
> Just looking at that book,it's a bit tattered now the signature of the Supt dated 20th Jan 1961 looks like R A Mellors, but it is a bit of a scrawl.
> I still have the group photo of my intake.
> (Thumb)


 hi tony,i must been there same time as you,have a receipt for all my gear,dated 30 dec 1960,plus lifeboat handbook,price,1/6d,pencil 2d badge 6d,and a card introducing me to the chaplain to the mission,dated,27 jan 1961,lost my group photo,it would be nice to see yours,i might be on it.cheers mike(K)


----------



## Eddie Wallace

I was at Gravesend sea schoolin the late 1949 was always hungray the people I remember was mr Phillips got me loged for commimg in late mr Plumb was on of the instructors ,never ever met up with anyone of my class after I left ,I changed over to deck after my first trip as a gally boy.


----------



## bobbieb

anyone there in may-june 1948? this is before Hamish's time. remember alan ravenscroft,basher bishop, r.talbot(hendon), f.stroud(tilbury),l.couling(reading).
kind regards. bob burton.((bobbieb)


----------



## rdarrenharvey

*Gss*

My old man went there in the late 60s i think, (Dennis Le Bretton) He didn't really say much about the place but he was always on about a Mr Wise, think he was an instructure.
Dad tried to get me into the GSS in the 1980s but i didn't go went fishing instead wish i went to the college.
Darren


----------



## tapdnalop

Hi, was there in 73, w class,was the bosun called mcguiness he also liked the stuff, but used to take us rowing and tie up at his mates pub, good times


----------



## debbru

Hi all, I was one of the local girls who befriended many peanuts between 1976-81. Contrary to local lads thinking we were all (Peanut scrubbers) and constantly subjecting us to verbal and physical abuse, very few of us slept around. Unlike the yobbish locals the peanuts treated us with respect and became our friends. Well most anyway. We had a blast. My mum and Dad took many peanuts into their home to clean them up after they had been in a fight with the locals or treat them to a sunday roast. I know Gravesend must have seemed doom and gloom and some of you were given a hard time but please don't tar us with the same brush.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Nice one Deb. Obviously you & your parents knew what we were going through with the Gravesend 'Teds' of 1976?(Thumb)


----------



## el_scripto

PollY Anna said:


> I notice reading the E-Mails that over the years things changed from apparel, to time trained, and in later years the school was changed as well. So although we all went to the same school we all went to a different school.
> In my time Summer 61 a lot of guys ran off to get a tattoo to make them look like seamen both Deck and Catering made in my opinion the same mistake but that's another thread. I found a photo of myself as cox in the winning boat. The sea school had 3 boats racing against each other in the Gravesend regatta which was all good fun, and we would get out of class to practice our rowing skills, which in itself was a good dodge.
> 
> All happy days. Ron


Hi PollyAnna,
My time was summer 61' also. The MM office stamp on my ID says 14th July so it must have been the six weeks leading up to this date.
Great times. There was an instructor called Mr. Shaw who got half a dozen of us on board the CHUSAN straight after the course.
I spent 10 years at sea before retiring as barman.
Cheers.


----------



## paj

hi all, i was at gss in july/ august 1962. from there went on to the strathmore, joined at tilbury for a10 week cruise as bellboy. has anyone got a class photo of that time, ihave looked every where but havn,t come across one. would love to see the old faces. i cant remember the names but was pretty pally with a guys from ipswich leeds and i think from swansea. hope someone can help with photo. cheers paj


----------



## ChandlerBird

Hi all. Went to Gravesend in summer of 79. When we first arrived at train station tried to get a drink in local pub, landlord held on to two of us and called college, bolicking first day.
Daaaaaayo.


----------



## chickadeeblue

hi, i was there jan to may 70, and yes rowing on the thames is ------- cold,.


----------



## steven1960

I was there feb-june 77, I remember sailing past the school a week after leaving on my first trip and seeing the cadets at lifeboat training.


----------



## jack the lad

attended gravesend in the spring of 1969.I remember the first day . off to the barbers, then dentist, followed by several injections in the arm. we were told that it would be a hard 3 months, with that some of the boys decided it was'nt for them and went home.had some good laughs although the pillow fights in the middle of the night, was not much fun, good memories

Ivan.


----------



## doogz67

steven i was there same time 'w' class any class photos ? happy days


----------



## Four Bells

I was there Sept---Dec6th 68,Remember Puffin Billy deck instructor,seems Jeffers was there as well,another guy I remember is Tommy Franks,we took the Train to Prescot st Pool and both got a job on the Port Alfred,flying out to Japan 16th Dec 68,as Deck boys,Good memories.


----------



## spannerman

Hi everyone just signed on hope it's a long jig I was at Gravesend in 1967 I was in catering between march & april I'm sure it was eight weeks inthose days & 12 weeks for the deckies Anyone there at the same time I had a few laughs but not good with remembering names so if anyone can help refresh my memories I'd appreciate it.Joined my first ship Hardwicke Grange to South America in May what a culture shock they called us assistant cooks,that was a laugh I had already done 4 trips on Hull trawlers as galley boy & OH NO guess what 8 weeks training & I was still peeling spuds!!


----------



## steven1960

doogz67 said:


> steven i was there same time 'w' class any class photos ? happy days


Hi Doogz, That was my class i think ,tho cant say i really remember much or anyone and unfortunately i dont have any photos or remember getting any taken,hope all is well with you ,regards Stevie


----------



## spannerman

Thinking about what you were saying two lads in our dorm gave in after the first week & went home I was at sea for 7 years before coming shoreside & when I think of all the places I've seen the laughs I've had I think they missed out on so much


----------



## spannerman

barrow-boy said:


> Rickie,
> I was there 10 years before you and then it was Rashbrook waking us up with that, Anyone remember having to clean the dorm windows`with newspapers. What about the 3 mile run on Friday's before anyone was allowed home for the weekend


Barrow Boy You said you were ther in 67 is that right? what months were you there & what department.I have memories of that name Rashbrook he's been locked away in my subconscious all these years (I wonder why?)


----------



## doogz67

steven1960 said:


> Hi Doogz, That was my class i think ,tho cant say i really remember much or anyone and unfortunately i dont have any photos or remember getting any taken,hope all is well with you ,regards Stevie


hi stevie,hope all is well with you,think i have some photos maybe at me ma's if i can find them i will post on site,maybe bring back some memories, been wondering what ever happened to big Tim hewison [geordie]never seen or heard from him since '77.cheers mate, Dougie.


----------



## mickcommon

*W Class*



Shaun_Donnelly said:


> Sweeney was still there in 1976, in fact if I remember correctly he retired a few week after giving me his infamous and obligatory haircut in his shack adjacent to the lifeboat classrooms!
> 
> I also remember 'Mad Jack', the steering instructor on the 'Popeye' boat on the bridge of the building.
> 
> I was in W Class, June-October 1976 and my dormitory was directly above the officers bar, used to lay in the bunk at night listening to the drone and smelling the aroma. Chinese torture or what?
> 
> Shaun


 Hi Shaun, I think I must have been in the same intake as you, W Class summer of 76. There were 2 Geordies, myself Mick Common and another Mick from Whitley bay. I am working a night shift at the moment but I'll dig out the old class photo tomorrow, I think I got all the lads to sign the back.. see if I can put a face to your name. I'll post the class photo as well.
Mick


----------



## mickcommon

Great to read all these threads, brings back many a memory, names and characters I had forgot but now brought back.. Sweeney Todd, standing in line waiting for that peanut haircut. McGorran, lifeboat drills and rowing to the pub, being the cox and the satisfaction of getting the boat alongside. The night dorm raids, the hours spent polishing the floors. Inspection before going "ashore" in No 1's. Steering that popeye boat, the terrible food. I just wish it had all continued and my Son could have got to experience it too. My dad was at sea but went through Vindicatrix.
It all stood me in good stead and when I joined the RAF in 1984 I was made senior man in basic training because of these experiences.
I remember dressed in white boiler suit shovelling the waste and garbage into the incinerator down by the river, was this some kind of punishment detail or did everyone do these chores?


----------



## Martyn Miller

I was there late 76 to early 77. All I can really remember was standing outside in the freezing cold at about 6.30am every morning in the main yard. That and starting week 1 listening to week 10 students singing Bye Bye Peanuts, Peanuts goodbye to the tune of Bye Bye Baby (Bay City Rollers tune). Oh how i enjoyed week 10 when we got to sing it ourselves. I was in the Catering dorms.(can't remeber the number but I remember some of the names I shared the dorm with.)


----------



## steven1960

doogz67 said:


> hi stevie,hope all is well with you,think i have some photos maybe at me ma's if i can find them i will post on site,maybe bring back some memories, been wondering what ever happened to big Tim hewison [geordie]never seen or heard from him since '77.cheers mate, Dougie.


Hi Doogz, I certainly remember big Tim,nice big lad from Newcastle ,also a lad from liverpool,another big fella from Boro,didn't he get that nick-name,I never ran into anyone either shipping out,I did about 7 years deep sea and 3 with cal-mac before coming ashore in 87, cant believe its 31 years since we were at gravesend!!


----------



## doogz67

steven1960 said:


> Hi Doogz, I certainly remember big Tim,nice big lad from Newcastle ,also a lad from liverpool,another big fella from Boro,didn't he get that nick-name,I never ran into anyone either shipping out,I did about 7 years deep sea and 3 with cal-mac before coming ashore in 87, cant believe its 31 years since we were at gravesend!!


hi mate i only done one year,came out for personal reasons,did fully intend going back but never made it for one reason or another,still,happy memmories of short time i done . 31years jesus,dont suppose i would get back now.cheers dougie.


----------



## doc2009

I went to gravesend june to aug 1968 we used to go into town buy chip and make chip butts spreading the butter with our fingers. Used to sneak on the ferry to the pud with a mate call Dave Cave and I was the senior leading hand for red wing good days.


----------



## pete cossey

debbru, do you remember me ? i was there from sept to dec 76. my old number was t16 can anybody else remember theres. mad jack used to take us rowing up and down the river..


----------



## barrow-boy

Sorry Spannerman I got to Gravesend in August 1968, I remember sitting in the mess room trying to watch the Olympics with all the other boys on a black & white 14" television. I was on deck and shipped out of Prescot St Pool for the next 5 years.


----------



## Ray Mac

Went to GSS in 58/59.Joined first ship Jan/59 and retired from the sea Oct/07 Had a great time(H)


----------



## spannerman

Never mind it's nontheless interesting to dredge up all those names I'd forgotten for so long


----------



## Boseley

john fraser said:


> I was there April/May 1960.What about the "Ships Stewards Handbook" by J.J.Traynor and E.C.Plumb.Anyone still got a copy.In charge was Capt.McKellar,we believed to be master of one of the Queens but others reckoned Sea Cadets.Ch/Of was Broadnbent(?)aka Beady Eyes.Deck officer I remember was Kemp.Catering was Haskins and Lawrence.If you came from Aberdeen you left on a Sunday instead of a Friday,complete with lemon curd sandwich and 2/6p to see you to Aberdeen.
> Didn,t do us any harm as I am still at sea.



I was on the same course, I have photos


----------



## mike pen

mike pen said:


> i was there end of dec-jan 1961 i have lost my class photo,it would be nice if someone had one of that time. mike .


i have now found my class photo,and can be seen on gravesend sea school, class photo 5, end of dec/60,to jan/21,1961,me front row,far right. mike pen(Thumb)


----------



## PollY Anna

Hi el_sclipto

My time was 29 May 1961 to 4 Aug 1961 (long time ago but feels like yesterday) So you arrived after me and left before as I was doing 10 weeks deck training. My first ship was a tanker running to the Gulf and we where singled up some time at the end of the year in Port Said waiting for the Chusan so you could still have been on her strange World.

She came rushing in like an old maiden aunt. after that she headed the convoy.

Regards Ron


----------



## dom

*dom*

She came rushing in like an old maiden aunt. after that she headed the convoy
nice turn of words there,pity we dont have anymore old maiden aunts around/dom


----------



## PollY Anna

Well Dom It was how I felt at the time we were all standing around waiting for P & O to get their act together she must have been running a bit late she just came flying in didn't even say sorry it was if she was looking down her nose at us all. We were just a bunch of old dirty Tankers and Tramps. 
It is a shame it's all gone but I am so glad that I lived it, it was a great time in my life.
Regards Ron


----------



## TILLYROSIE

I was there in May - July 75. Had some good laughs and met some really decent people.


----------



## Larry Crowley

I got asked about the school recently and I wrote this.
May 10th 1954
The day I started Sea Training School for the Merchant Navy, I don't remember it because it was such a wonderful place but because it was a new direction. I was 16 years old and those gates looked rather forbidding, later I was told the place had been built as a prison, as time went on prisoners demanded better conditions, so we got the building.
First it was kitting out, uniforms and work clothes thrown at you by a grumpy ex navy man, one of those people whose face was twisted into a permanent snarl, he looked and acted like an unhappy man, all these years later I still remember him. Once equipped we were shown the sleeping quarters, a huge barn like structure, small rooms with a pair of bunks in each all around the outside, stairs leading to the next floor in the middle, just like prisons you have seen on the movies. One difference was the rooms (cells) had no doors, you could see at one time a very strong door had been fitted, perhaps removed for scrap during the war.
Very little detail remains with me, just scraps, made good friends that were never to be seen again, I remember we had to leave a warm bunk, go downstairs and into the exercise yard, then walk to the far end for showers and toilets. No wonder the prisoners complained.
Most of the instructors were ex Navy, a time of relative peace so the Royal Navy had no use for them, some were very good and had a lot to pass on, others were marking time.
Those going into catering were there six weeks, they did as you would expect do the catering, so food was cooked and placed in front of you at meal times, it was part of their training, although many thought the food was dreadful it was pretty good, perhaps the detractors were spoiled at home.
I was a deck trainee so a twelve week stay, ropes and rigging, flags and flares, masts and morse code, boats and barnacles, splicing and sheet bends, an endless list. I still remember rowing up and down the river in a navy cutter.
At the end of it all you packed up your kitbag and armed with a seamans ID and an appointment at the Pool (shipping office) you left with the world in front of you.

Left the training school on the Friday, had the weekend at home, come Monday I reported to the shipping pool.


----------



## tim coulson

g,day
yup i served my time sept 84 - dec 84. marched at tower hill for remembrance day service & the welsh cook ( tutor ) dont remember his name took us all on the piss afterwood.
great fun. Specially recal Paddy Mcgoran the lifeboat tutor & Saul Newbury - seamanship.
Great times indeed.


----------



## kevjacko

YO

Was there in 1981 catering.


----------



## kevjacko

Yo again dammed computer jumped ahead. Welsh cook was called Mr Messer. Remember Mr Rashbrooke, Captain Plum, Level level ( mr little) in the Galley. There was a Polish guy taught practical cookery I think, can't remember his name. Mr (Get off my F$%^ing jetty) Mc Goran. loads of faces I remember but not names, like the ex Marine who used to do the PE and swimming, the safety and survival instructor who put you through fire fighting. Had great fun there just did'nt seem it at the time. Dorm raids, pillow fights,girls of dubious reputations at the top of Canal road. Yep great fun.


----------



## IAN MORROW

I remember my time at Gravesend and it wasnt that bad. Must have been lucky and had a decent bunch on our course. I was there from june to september 1968 and finished the course as lead hand. I remember the times we had drinking in Chatham and the scrapes we got into with the locals because we had to wear those bloody awful uniforms.
When the course finished I had 2 days at home before returning to London to join my first ship mv aranda for a 10 month world cruise.
All I can say is that the college was a stepping stone to some great times ahead. Sorry to hear it is no more.
Ian


----------



## Phil Houghton

doc2009 said:


> I went to gravesend june to aug 1968 we used to go into town buy chip and make chip butts spreading the butter with our fingers. Used to sneak on the ferry to the pud with a mate call Dave Cave and I was the senior leading hand for red wing good days.


Sailed with a Dave Cave from Holyhead to Japan in mid 90's, he paid off there and I havent seen him since.


----------



## Phil Houghton

Great to read all about the 'Peanut Factory' and so many mixed memories coming back. I was their 78/79 in Z class and the dorm raids and rowing to the pub on Sunday mornings and also band practice under the stage with Mr Torres on his Telecaster (me thinks). The dorm inspections where everything had to be spot on or else, oh what todays generation are missing. I too believe it is now a police thingy majig but some of the life boats etc are still in evidence. Can any one remember the name of the young lady who was the dental assistant? Remember doing the firefighting practical through the smoke filled room and nearly braking me leg when i fell over the sofer etc in the pitch black. I remember a Brodie on our course and I later sailed with his brother on a container ship.


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

Summer 1977 
Went down with school mate he lasted 2 days culture shock i think (Woose)
I loved the place Remember the dorm raids, our dorm was directly above the duty office we thought we were untouchable until our last night then everyone stormed us what a laugh.
The bromide didnt stop me I remember the local girls waiting at the end of that long road for us every night. Kirstin St*****n still remember her.Many a fumble with her on the banks of the Thames lovely girl. We had a tiff at the end of term peanut disco shame.
I used to love the canteen with the view of ships passing bye and that duke box. David bowie (Major Tom)
Shame its no longer same place I cant even find it on the google earth site.
Great times and lads


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

debbru said:


> Hi all, I was one of the local girls who befriended many peanuts between 1976-81. Contrary to local lads thinking we were all (Peanut scrubbers) and constantly subjecting us to verbal and physical abuse, very few of us slept around. Unlike the yobbish locals the peanuts treated us with respect and became our friends. Well most anyway. We had a blast. My mum and Dad took many peanuts into their home to clean them up after they had been in a fight with the locals or treat them to a sunday roast. I know Gravesend must have seemed doom and gloom and some of you were given a hard time but please don't tar us with the same brush.


Hi D,
Summer 1977
I have fond memories of you girls waiting at the end of the road for us
It got me threw the day knowing i would meet my girl Kirstin St*****n?
Think that was her surname
I had a great time with her. I even went to see her again after my first trip were we finally consumated our friendship. she was defo no scrubber.
I thought Gravesend was ok better than my hometown of Coatbridge Scotland.
Jim


----------



## K urgess

Don't forget this is a public site, Jim.
Fully searchable from Google etc.
No names no packdrill, eh! (Thumb)
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

Marconi Sahib said:


> Don't forget this is a public site, Jim.
> Fully searchable from Google etc.
> No names no packdrill, eh! (Thumb)
> Cheers
> Kris


Sorry,
Not up to scratch yet,
No packdrill?
Jim


----------



## K urgess

An old army saying, Jim.
Something my Dad and Grandad used to say.
There's an explanation here http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/257300.html
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

Ahh I see!
Ok Kris,
Cheers
Jim


----------



## highland hun

Hi was there November 81 till march 82.
Big Jock intake that class,lots hassle got told if Capt found out about our antics he would kicked us all out.We were only class not to have senior leading hands because the bother,just caused chaos for class that took it over.Brill time really,one off lifes experiances.Think they get better treateed in prison nowadays lol
JOHN V11


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Hi, to all ex Peanuts,
I was at Gravesend in May/June 1963, I,m one of the many who thought it was an womens prison in years gone by, now evidently it was an old sailors home. Anyway my lasting memory is when i got the Captains (McKellar) stewards job. I picked up his meal from the galley with a plate cover over it and put it in his oven to keep hot. Then when i served him, removing the cover I discovered to my horror it was "salad". Nice crispy lettuce etc. Needless to say that was the end of my term as "Tiger". Still it was a good time of life for me and I went on to rise to the dizzy heights of Chief Steward and 23 years at sea.


----------



## alan shelton

Boseley said:


> I was on the same course, I have photos


You have mentiond Mr E Plumb of GSS I was fortunate enough to have his brother Frank as second stewerd on my first ship as stewards boy on the Highlland Chieftain (54) I did three trips with him on the chieftain and two trips with him on Ebro. when he was chief steward I dont think one could meet a nicer more polite and immaculate gentleman than Mr Plumb. I believe he was eventually chief steward on the Northern Star. He has been long retired now, my home being Gravesend I have often bumped into him in supermarket and round town. He is as sprightly and immaculate as ever. To mehe will always be Mr Plumb.
ALAN


----------



## Jim Brady

Hi all you ex Gravesenders,I was there Dec.56 Jan 57.We only did five weeks
providing you had your train fare home you could go home for Xmas.
I read the posting by Larry Crowley regarding the storekeeper as Larry was 
there a couple of years before me I'm wondering if it was the same guy that
I encountered.I was in line tobe kitted out and the boys in front of me were
being allowed to try on their berets for size and in some cases their jackets'.
Quite a lot of happy banter going on with the storekeeper and the lads,I
thought what a nice man.I stepped forward gave in my name,without a word
of warning all my gear came flying over the half door.I was left to collect it
all together off the floor. I wandered what I'd done to upset this guy and the
boys that witnessed this change in the guy were also in awe. It was discussed later on amongst the boy's that were there the storekeeper was
a Mr.Phillips I dont know how we found this out but apparently he was
slashed down the right hand side of his face by a Scouser whilst he was at
the Vindi,he had the scar alright but how much truth was in the story I dont
know.Being from Liverpool myself thats why I got the treatment like all
scousers before me and most probably after me.


----------



## aleccrichton1982

I Attended Gravesend Sea School Feb To May 1967 Class S.our Dorm Was Called Stonepool.had Some Good Times But Couldnt Wait To Finish The Course.then The Adventure Really Started.had Six Great Years At Sea Being An Ab When I Came Ashore


----------



## bondy

(Jester) HI TO EVERYONE,MY NAME IS DAVE BOND,I WAS AT GRAVESEND IN 1979 TO 1980,I WAS IN CATERING.I LEFT THERE I SAILED WITH ESSO FOR A FEW YEARS,THEN WITH CP SHIPS ANYONE REMEMBER ME.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

bobs said:


> The Gravesend Sea School (the "new" one that is, down on the Denton Marshes) is now the Metropolitan Police's firearms and riot control training school. It is, in fact, my nearest neighbour at the back of my house. A small part of the grounds are still used by what is left of the merchant navy school (which is now located in the nearby North West Kent College) for firefighting training and the lifeboats on the jetty are still used.
> Much of the rest of the grounds have been converted into a mock town for training the coppers to kill people. Also there are a couple of train carriages and the fuselage of an airliner. Occasionally we see guys sliding down ropes out of helicopters. Local rumour has it that it's not the police who are doing that but the SAS. The Met Police also use the Milton firing range, next door to the school so that, with that and riot control training going on in the Sea School site, it regularly sounds like World War 3 has broken out down there.
> I guess some of you are referring to the old Sea School, which was upriver from here, between the Promenade and the Custom House and nearer the town centre. That site is now occupied by riverside, 'yuppie' flats.
> Whereas the 'peanuts' could always be recognised by their uniforms, they later became anonymous when they were forbidden to wear their uniforms when going into town. This was to try to stop the local yobs' tradition of 'peanut bashing' - picking fights on the cadets. Very often the locals would come off much worse in these fights as they were coming up gainst some real, northern hard-nuts.
> After the uniform ban, likely 'peanuts' could still be quite easily pinpointed by their Scots, Scouse, Geordie accents. I know I had a narrow escape in a Gravesend pub when I was a lad when a couple of local head-bangers picked up my Scots accent and were after a punch-up. But I never went to the Sea School; I was just an immigrant - with a white face! I escaped.


You have cleared up a mystery for me Bobs, I was not aware there were two sea schools down there, the one we are talking about is the one by the customs house,and to the east of it was the prom where we did a "forced" march rain or shine every morning at 6.30am, I saw an old picture a while ago of a sign nailed to a tree which stated "graves end sea school" and I thought thats not the place I attended as I don't think there were very many trees around the place certainly not at the front gate, so I guess one lives and learns, thanks for the info


----------



## fergie10

I was at Gravesend until August 1961, what an experience although it set me up for life in the ways of the world. I remember Dave Valentine and Ruchazie from Glasgow. Anyone remember me John Ferguson from Port Glasgow i was on the catering side. Also anyone have a copy of the group photo of that term. Thanks john


----------



## dexter123

Well plenty of memorys I was there 7/3/66 to 29/4/66 I arrived late on first day because coming from Norwich, Stroud and Strood are pronounced the same anyhow it was a lovely long train ride! cannot remember much although there was church on Sunday the most exciting event of the week BECAUSE you had fresh sandwiches (you didn't think we went for the service did you!), anyhow left on the 29/4/66 and got my first ship 11/5/66 M V Port Quebec as a cabin boy, ah the good old days now spasticated old git...Happy New Year to All


----------



## Jim Brady

Somebody stated that Gravesend was closed down during the war because it
was to near to London and the bombings.Also training during that period was
transfered to Vindicatrix.My brother was called up for the RN and had to report to Chatham.The intake were asked if any of them had MNexperience
those who did were transfered to Gravesend which was then known as HMS
Gordon Merchant Training Establishment.They did a 13 week course the 
instructors were in the main RNR men. After training obviously they joined
the Merchant fleet.I dont know if it was over subscribed to or it was for 
safety reasons but they took it in turns to sleep in the dorms or the air raid
shelters I'm not sure what the shift pattern was between dorm or shelter. 
My brother was there in 1943,I think the Navy took over in 1941.The uniform
was square rig and peak cap.


----------



## yamaha yr5

I was there in october 1970 ,and found it okay left feb 1971. Joined my first ship port nicholson and had a good trip down to Tasmania. 

Paul Eley


----------



## fisherman

Dom, there was also T S Vindicatrix at Sharpness, Glouster I have a photo of the old Vindicatrix as she looked when I was on her in1961.
web site www. vindicatrix, (Old Agate,s navy )


----------



## Neil Mant

I went to gravesend in july 1977 closed down in august went back for september and 2 weeks into october.joined first ship 10 days later Port Chalmers off the Hull pool,myton street.
Neil


----------



## Mick Spear

quietman said:


> Just noticed your mention of E.C.Plumb and it brought back memories of hitch hiking home for the weekend(against the rules) and being picked up by no other than the afore mentioned. On return thought I'd got away with it as he had phoned in sick, he still managed to report me though


Saw this book today in the Maritime section of a book store in Cardiff. it's available at £6.99. 
Mick S


----------



## freebie1243

Hi everyone..I was at Gravesend from Feb to May '68..can't remember too much about it (old age !!)..but can remember a guy called Puffing Billy who used to teach us something or other..used to say go to the window and take a bearing of of a tower in Tilbury..then before you had got out of the seat say "Too slow,sit down,backward boy..go back a week !! "...also remember not wanting to go to the church service on Sundays and getting locked in the locker we had in the dorms.by my mates..sometimes they even let me back out !!...and going to Dartford for a drink because no landlord in Gravesend would let you drink there...good times..I think !!...John Freeman


----------



## reynard27

I was at Gravesend mid 1975 on catering course. Only chose that as it was shorter than the deck course! I'm impressed with everyone who can remember their class letters cos I certainly can't. I do remember some classmates though.....Stan Hunter from South Shields (sailed on RFA Green Rover), Martin Laming from Grays I think and Ian Ottaway from Wantage (he relieved me as catering boy at the end of my first, and only trip on Shell tanker MS Fusus). Anyone know of them?


----------



## tony stockton

*Summer 77*



Jim Mclaughlin said:


> Hi D,
> Summer 1977
> I have fond memories of you girls waiting at the end of the road for us
> It got me threw the day knowing i would meet my girl Kirstin St*****n?
> Think that was her surname
> I had a great time with her. I even went to see her again after my first trip were we finally consumated our friendship. she was defo no scrubber.
> I thought Gravesend was ok better than my hometown of Coatbridge Scotland.
> Jim


I was there in 77 T Class, good times and great memories


----------



## tony stockton

Neil Mant said:


> I went to gravesend in july 1977 closed down in august went back for september and 2 weeks into october.joined first ship 10 days later Port Chalmers off the Hull pool,myton street.
> Neil


I was there in 77 T Class, good times and great memories


----------



## Terry calpin

You lads who went to Gravesend TS, lived in the heights of luxury, to us lads who went to the Vindicatrix, your food was stale, we did'nt get any only the odd cockroach. Terry Calpin


----------



## noodles

i was there in november or dec 1980 noodles v class


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

tony stockton said:


> I was there in 77 T Class, good times and great memories


Hi cant remember class.
Where the catering side in the same dorms as us deckies?
Our dorm was above the main office 1st floor.
I have some nstc photos on my member page.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Why were we called "Peanuts" Class F 1963


----------



## Tony D

I was at Gravesend in 1960 and I never heard the name peanuts until I read it here,so the name must have come in after my time.


----------



## rickzek

Just looked up some sites and found the following.
GSS.Gravesend Sea School 1918 - 1967 peanut not heard off.
NSTS. National Sea Training School. 1967 - 2003. peanut came and stayed.
The story is the Mayors wife gave the first intake a packet of peanuts each.
And the old joke is they must have all come from Hartlepool. Some thing to do
With a French spy.(Jester)


----------



## mattina

Hi was at Gravesend in 78. One of the things i remember is someone in our dorm putting a fire hose in someones bed and then turning it on and the floor got soaking wet and we were up all night cleaning up the mess. Only fellow trainee i remember was a guy called Steve Piggott. We shipped out together on our first trip on the Sugar Producer. He only did the one trip to sea and then left. Good times and good memories


----------



## Broady

mattina said:


> Hi was at Gravesend in 78. One of the things i remember is someone in our dorm putting a fire hose in someones bed and then turning it on and the floor got soaking wet and we were up all night cleaning up the mess. Only fellow trainee i remember was a guy called Steve Piggott. We shipped out together on our first trip on the Sugar Producer. He only did the one trip to sea and then left. Good times and good memories


I was there in Sept 78 and I recall a similar incident and if I remember right the lad was a Geordie but dont know his name and he was sent packing because of it.


----------



## Ginger Rogers

I was there Sept '81 to Dec '81 (X Class), when I was let out two weeks early to join my first ship (ACT 2) at Tilbury.

We had a right laugh. I remember a huge food-fight breaking out in the canteen, the penalty for which was cancelled weekend leave for the entire college: it all started when a lad sitting near me flicked a huge spoonful of pudding onto one of the concrete joists in the ceiling... it seemed like the entire canteen was transfixed, as it slid slowly from the ceiling and straight down onto the head of the biggest, hardest lad in the college - he didn't even look round... just picked up his plate and flung it behind him... and that was it!

Does anyone remember the instructor that we all nicknamed "Chewbacca" on account of his remarkable resemblance to the great wookie. Don't really remember any names... although there was a leading hand called Collins who was signed up with P&O.

Great times!!


----------



## Matt Black

*Food Fight*



Ginger Rogers said:


> I was there Sept '81 to Dec '81 (X Class),
> 
> We had a right laugh. I remember a huge food-fight breaking out in the canteen,
> 
> Great times!!


Nov 81 to Feb 82 U Class

It wasn't me Guv!
I remember being there and I am sure there was more than one food fight. One night for supper there was warm cocoa and dry bread/toast not much was eaten but great frisbee practice.
(==D)


----------



## stevesas

attended peanut school march 79 remember so many of the names mentioned good time still at sea first ship was the canberra and i think it was c class i was in catering


----------



## Brianfulton

Went there April 75 to July 75 Catering.


----------



## Brianfulton

Thats about the same time as me Peter wonder if I know you!!! I was catering/cook and there for a period of 10 weeks. What memories and great times.


----------



## robs audi

hi i was there in catering in 12th maytill 18th july 1975, i went back last week to have a look at the collage, i then walked from there into gravesend town, passing the industrial estates docks past the proanade and the pier. brouight back memories. if onlt we could turn back time.. rob.(Thumb)


----------



## robs audi

the canal road leading from the collage is the same, with the old canal running beside the road, and getting to the pier,park promanade. i sat on the grass eating a ice cream. great time had. so many memories came back to me, that dident before going there last week. 30 odd years was the last time we were there, yet it dident seem like that last week. if you get chance to go there, do so. its a great experience.. rob.


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

robs audi said:


> the canal road leading from the collage is the same, with the old canal running beside the road, and getting to the pier,park promanade. i sat on the grass eating a ice cream. great time had. so many memories came back to me, that dident before going there last week. 30 odd years was the last time we were there, yet it dident seem like that last week. if you get chance to go there, do so. its a great experience.. rob.


I might but only if the girls are waiting at the end of canal road.
Still remember those summer nights in 77.
I loved every day at that sea school.


----------



## robs audi

LOL. what the same girls NOW... i remember either going into town of a evening or down the prom, or if you had money going into the blue angel club next door to watch telly, and a couple of burgers.


----------



## Nick Balls

I was up the river a bit at Greenhithe. However I just heard a lovely story from somebody who was doing a catering course at Gravesend in the 
1970's (Pre-sea) Lad was a jolly good trumpet player and decided to entertain the "troops" within the college. The "Authorities" were not amused and in Military fashion had him frog marched before god (The principle I guess) and confiscated said instrument. He was also told that he had been the most disruptive person that they had ever had!!!
When I heard this just the other day, we had to laugh ! I told him it would indeed be a singular honor to have been thrown out of the MN, even before having gone to sea!!! He did go , did a few years then moved on . However Its great that even that short time "branded him" for ever as MN bona fide. 
Does anybody remember the Rebel Trumpeter?


----------



## robs audi

never heard that one..


----------



## agitator

*gravesend sea school*

I was there in 58 it was effing cold and miserable, the only qualified instructor was an ex r.n diver called Kemp on the deck department side. The chief catering wallah was an ex P.+O. bloke called Plum who wrote the catering instruction book I still have it somewhere. The local female contingent was made up of v.d. vera and poxy pat. not much money in them days so couldnt indulge, but according to my brother it was a holiday camp compared to the Vindy 
AGITATOR


----------



## Joemc

Hi, i was there in 1974,cant remember the months though,mam still has discharge book so will find out, i can remember sweeney and the lifeboat training, also the eggs were never cooked on the top and as someone said on an earlier page, beans with everything. The P.E instructor seemed a bit of a P**ve*t always looking at us when we were in the gym..he might not have been though however he loved the game of kill with the medicine ball at the end of P.E

Joe


----------



## david best

I was there from april to july 79 deckie. W class i think. Class mates i remember, Nick Hinds, Ste Staveley, Alistair ? (whitley bay) Bob Flux, Brian Marsh, Bob Leech, Steve Wright, Michael Cooper, Sean Wark, Steve Altoft, Tim Gough, Bert ? (IOW), Mohammed ? (Cardiff).


----------



## Pat McCardle

Nick Balls said:


> I was up the river a bit at Greenhithe. However I just heard a lovely story from somebody who was doing a catering course at Gravesend in the
> 1970's (Pre-sea) Lad was a jolly good trumpet player and decided to entertain the "troops" within the college. The "Authorities" were not amused and in Military fashion had him frog marched before god (The principle I guess) and confiscated said instrument. He was also told that he had been the most disruptive person that they had ever had!!!
> When I heard this just the other day, we had to laugh ! I told him it would indeed be a singular honor to have been thrown out of the MN, even before having gone to sea!!! He did go , did a few years then moved on . However Its great that even that short time "branded him" for ever as MN bona fide.
> Does anybody remember the Rebel Trumpeter?


Thats what you get for 'Blowing your own Trumpet'!!(Jester) Like most on here I had a great time there. Still on the lookout for a group photo from X Class Nov 76 - Feb 77(Thumb)


----------



## jiimy

hi timmo,

i was at gravesend in 1971 also in x class no more peanuts.

jimmy


----------



## noodles

Billy1963 said:


> Timo,
> 
> I was in X class 8th September 1980 to 12th December 1980. As you would of been walking in the place, I was on the way out to the train station. I would of been one of those shouting the saying _"Peanuts your never going home"_ which was part of the banter at the time. By the time they were cutting your hair off, I would be at home.
> 
> _"One more wakey wakey. One more rise and shine. One more bowl of frosties and freedom will be mine"_ (sung to the tune of Rule Brittania)
> 
> The term "Peanut" I was told derived back in the early days of the the school when a peanut seller used to sell his wares along the road down to the sea school, shouting "Peanuts" for sale. The name was then adopted by the inmates.


billy i was there the same time v class aka noodles


----------



## SCRUMPY

I was at Gravesend from December 1956 until January 1957.I do not Remember much about it except the Food was Bloody Terrible.I was born across the River from the Vindi,but was sent to Gravesend.There must have been a Method in there Madness.

Scrumpy.


----------



## yamaha yr5

yes was there in oct 1970. Was in dorm v ,good set of lads,was glad to leave and take part in a great adventure!!!,and that was to go to sea.Which i did joining my first ship in feb 1971 ,port nicholson,the story goes on,and one a would repeat tommorow.


----------



## HullSpurs

*Gravesend Sea School*



Jim Mclaughlin said:


> I might but only if the girls are waiting at the end of canal road.
> Still remember those summer nights in 77.
> I loved every day at that sea school.


Hi,I was at Gravesend Feb-April 1977,Class L. I enjoyed it aswell, remember first [email protected] 'Sweeny Todd's' getting a #1 cut.(bit of a shock, as we all had long hair in the 70's!!)
I'll remember some of the teachers names as soon as I come off the laptop....
Talked a few times on different ships about the bloke who took us out in the lifeboats(McGorran ????)Everyone said he used to take them to the pub,but that never happened to me..
Only home a week then flew out to join the Arcadia in Oz.


----------



## Neil Mant

I was at Gravesend july 77 to sept 77 closed for 4 weeks in oct. joined first ship 10 days later port chalmers in hull.
Neil


----------



## eddie spears

*EddieSpears Tclass 1969 [Liverpool],*

attended the sea school back in 69 what great memories,Paddy[f..k.n]Magorran,Puffin Billy and Mr[hands off c...ks on with socks,your never going home peanut]Rashbrooke,real charactors,all the swearing and shouting ,couldn,t believe how many lads couldn,t take it and went home after a couple of day,s loved every minute of it,not to mention a certain miss P.T who I became aquainted with,we still keep in touch,never to be forgotton times.


----------



## rickzek

Was there the summer of 1968 May till September. First time away from home
and never looked back. Remember Blossoms cafe opposit the ferry for Tilbury.
Met a Welsh guy who lied about his age was 23 but said he was 17. Handy guy too have around built like a bull and got in all the pubs with any questions being asked. Spent a great week in Wales at Builth Wells canoening.
The plywood canoes all made by the sea school. Great time had by all.


----------



## 60'sgirl

Poor old blossom,took a run the length of the High St passed the cafe and jumped into the thames R.I.P


----------



## barrow-boy

Rickzek,
I was there from August 1968, was that you calling me a Peanut when I got there on my first day? Great days never to be experienced by young boys now a days. Shame.....Nick


----------



## mark pond

i went to gravesend from june 79 to october 79 and was in z class anyone rememer me get in touch .it would be good to catch up on old times . i speent 9 years in the navy


----------



## poverf

*Gravesend*

Hi i went to Gravesend in 1969,there are some good pics on "all at sea".
After completing the course i went with my Rupert suit and sailed on the Baltic Jet.


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

*Gravesend*



Neil Mant said:


> I was at Gravesend july 77 to sept 77 closed for 4 weeks in oct. joined first ship 10 days later port chalmers in hull.
> Neil


Hi Neil you would defo be there when I was. Pity no pictures of yourself in your profile. It was a (Jester)


----------



## Col Robinson

Hi Mark,
I was at the factory same time as you; 4th June - 5th Oct '79 and in Y Class. I can vaguely remember the name but not the face. Seem to remember though there was a guy in your class called Paul Bajai. Remember him? I sailed with him once with BP but have no idea what happened to him.
Col


----------



## tony browne

*Gravesend*

Hi there, I was at Gravesend from August 74 to December 74 and was a decky in Z class. I loved every minute of it (at least I think I did) I would like to hear from any body from that period and would love to see some of our class photos as mine were lost years ago.
Tony


----------



## Rooney1.

I was there October 80 to Feb 81.


----------



## mike fewster

was at gravesend consentration camp early 1967,anybody around from those times. Im mike fewster form Whitby North Yorkshire, first ship sailed on was RMS Tuscany


----------



## noodles

Jackdaw said:


> I was there Feb '81 to June '81 (U Class) so we probably saw each other
> Our dorm (36) Leading hand was X class. Can't remember his name now but he was Irish and had dark hair.
> Had some laughs there but was glad to get out of the place.


that was me .... noodles


----------



## noodles

VTR1000 said:


> A good laugh Gravesend was. Was there in 'V' class Dec '79 - March '80. First ship was the Texaco Rotterdam up The Baltic somewhere.


me two,,,,, noodles


----------



## jim morris

Just arrived at this website. Amazing, the first thread I saw was this one. Oh how the memories came flooding back. I was at the old Sea School in August and September of 1956 and teamed up with a bloke from Canvey Island named Alan Whitcome. We were both on the catering side, I think it was 6 weeks. At the time it seemed like an eternity. He joined the R.M.S. Orion and I finished up on the R.M.S. Oronsay.

I can't seem to remember any of the instuctors except for one called Mr Plum probably because he was always putting me on report. I do remember wishing I could jack it in and go back to Mum, but my pride wouldn't let me. Thank God I stuck it out and had 5 terrific years till I cocked it all up and fell in love/lust but thats another story.

Anyone who may remember me send me a private message. The name is Jim Morris from the Isle of Sheppey in Kent.

Happy sailing to all.
Jim.


----------



## bob wellman

looking for anyone who attended gravesend sea school 1961...who rememebrs bob wellman...aka sinbad!also was in the boxing team?


----------



## fergie10

I went to Gravesend in 1961, catering side, left August 1961. The name Sinbad rings a bell. When were you there in 61.
John Ferguson


----------



## russell hope

*quote*



rickzek said:


> Was there the summer of 1968 May till September. First time away from home
> and never looked back. Remember Blossoms cafe opposit the ferry for Tilbury.
> Met a Welsh guy who lied about his age was 23 but said he was 17. Handy guy too have around built like a bull and got in all the pubs with any questions being asked. Spent a great week in Wales at Builth Wells canoening.
> The plywood canoes all made by the sea school. Great time had by all.


hi i was there from march to june 1968 as a deckie i dont remember the term peanuts do you. i was a leading hand i wonder if you were one of the new lads i took charge cards off and sold it back for a ciggie(Thumb)


----------



## rickzek

Hi Russell, it was a very hot summer as I remember went canoeing alot at Cliff and in Wales. Had the word peanut on my kit bag when I left .I was a deckie also top floor end dorm can't remember the class and lost the photo with all the info on it. I was well known because of my black country accent.
Took that old drifter down the Thames to look at the ww2 wreck. and thats about all thats left in the old grey cells.


----------



## terryfilson

steven1960 said:


> Hi Doogz, I certainly remember big Tim,nice big lad from Newcastle ,also a lad from liverpool,another big fella from Boro,didn't he get that nick-name,I never ran into anyone either shipping out,I did about 7 years deep sea and 3 with cal-mac before coming ashore in 87, cant believe its 31 years since we were at gravesend!!


Hi Guys, I was in x class from Feb to June 1977, I'm sure I remember big Tim I certainly remember Boro a big skinhead, not that I can talk, we had a bit of a run in with the locals, and Boro was my accomplice when we sorted them out outside the flying angel club. It resulted in me being under house arrest for the duration of my stay at Gravesend, could have been worse I suppose.
I was easily spotted by the locals, becuase I had a spider tattooed on my neck, dead give away! since removed many years ago, so I was commonly known as spiderman. Does anyone remember the Ten Tors of 1977 that kept me occupied during my solitary confinement, but was one of the hardest things I've done in my life.
All in all though some good times, and the start of our careers, which looking back served most of us pretty well.
Best regards
Terry Filson


----------



## Bill Benson

russell hope said:


> hi i was there from march to june 1968 as a deckie i dont remember the term peanuts do you. i was a leading hand i wonder if you were one of the new lads i took charge cards off and sold it back for a ciggie(Thumb)


Am new to site, hope this gets through. 
Was at Gravesend April= May 1968 Catering,yes I can remember term pea nuts. Ended up Sen.L/Hand, First one in catering for a few years, Still got 
Medal awarded in main hall, never been as embarresed then or now.
Caused all sorts of problems after being offerd a job on every shipping line 
including Cunnard on QE2 as commi waiter as she was due to start final sea
trials. Only company I wanted to sign up for was Blue Funnel, no one at the pool told me they had their own Training school, but the old man arranged
an Interview & I got in. Smashing Compant to work for.


----------



## russell hope

hi Bill we were at the school at the same time and i must have been present when you were made senior L/hand but to be honest i cant remember it(it was a long time ago) i do remember going on a trip to London to visit a destroyer moored by tower bridge and while we were aboard Playboy were doing a photo shoot with bunnie girls everywhere[=P]


----------



## barrow-boy

Hi Russell,
Do you remember everyone sitting in the mess hall trying to watch the Olympic Games on a small black and white T.V., that would have been August or September 1968. And did you ever box on the Monday nights, I did it once and found it to be the hardest thing I had ever done, until I tried hod carrying between ships one time that was worse.
Nick


----------



## russell hope

hi Nick.sorry i couldnt have seen you as id left in june,but i do remember having a go in the ring and your right it was hard.(i didnt mind hitting him but didnt like it when he kept hitting me back)(EEK)


----------



## tango11o2

hi Timo, i was in w class, from march 81-july 81. we were in dorm 15 the yellow block. i must have been a new peanut when you left 2 weeks later. 14 wakey-wakies


----------



## Bill Benson

hi russell 
we never got out through day apart from life-boat training on thames, always 
seemed to be rowing back against the tide. Can remember going over on ferry at night to get a pint or two Tilbury side. Only place we could get served. 
bill


----------



## russell hope

hi Bill, i'm surprised how many people said they went for a pint,i never had any money for ciggies never mind a pint,in fact i borrowed the money to join off my mum (god bless them all) and she kept me going with the odd parcel of goodies.By the way can anybody remember how much we had to pay for our unforms, because i think its about time i paid her back.(Thumb)


----------



## DAVE PERRYMAN

*Gravesend*

I was at the NSTC July till oct 80, U class. The number U33 chalked on my jersey in my discharge book photo. The Nstc is now used by the Met I think for thier riot and demonstration branch, (remember the kettling at the recent was it G20 sumit demonstrations.) Apparantly they train them in all the crowd controll stuff like killing innocent bystanders etc and beating pregnant woman with thier trunchuns. Still enough of all that, I was a EDH trainee but remember the catering boys who dished out the food, levell nevell telling them not to put to many beans on your plate etc. Also supper of coa coa with a bit of toast with the consisstancy of rubber smothered in marg applied with a paint roller. The food wasnt that great but I ate it all and dont think I have ever been fitter. Other members of staff I remember, Boring Bean (learn about the life raft it might save your life) and also an ex BP PO called mr Hyams who taught about the engine room, nice bloke. The fire fighting chap was good too as I remember, and the dericks and hatches teachers. Good memories.


----------



## poverf

*gravesend sea school*

There are class pictures on all at sea.cx


----------



## poverf

*gravesend sea school*

Did anyone attend Gravesend in Oct 1969 Catering(A)


----------



## mark pond

Col Robinson said:


> Hi Mark,
> I was at the factory same time as you; 4th June - 5th Oct '79 and in Y Class. I can vaguely remember the name but not the face. Seem to remember though there was a guy in your class called Paul Bajai. Remember him? I sailed with him once with BP but have no idea what happened to him.
> Col


think i remember you to..yes i was in the same class and dorm as paul bajai and his mate jock keenan


----------



## john strange

Tryting to trace an old mate of mine Keith Levett, P&O 1959/60 My brother in law has done a search for him through the British electoral roll and informs me that some eon on a M.N. web site is also looking for him. Does that person frquent this site and if so do we have amutual friend?


----------



## mick burke

markf said:


> Seems like I'm the oldest to post
> 
> I was there during summer 1956 in the old building
> 
> It was a dump and we had scratchy uniforms, and scratchy blankets
> 
> Best wishes to you all
> 
> Mark F


Not the oldest // I was there in sept 1955//


----------



## cookietwo

*nsts 1973*

Hi steve I was at Gravesend 29th May to 3rd August 1973 the times were good but hard But the times at sea were better and I would do it all again


----------



## calyman

I was at Gravesend from June to September 1975. it was a great experience for me. I remember when there was a sports day at the Sea School and Denis Howell, the Minister for Sport came along to present the prizes. I came second in my event and what does he give me? A bleeding torch!


----------



## Dave Haxell

I was at the NSTS in Gravesend from September 1972 till end of November. I can remember all the Dorms had name of ships. My first one was called the Melborne Star and then when I was made Leading Hand, I had to move to the Activity which was right above the training office where the duty officer spent the night, so any noise or if we were dorm raided we were also the first to get into trouble. The Captian at the time was called Adlam and the head caterer was Plum, who wrote a little book called the "Ships Steward". As anyone got a copy? I can also remeber being trained by one of the instructors in how to remove human waste from a blocked toilet he referred to it as 'turd tickling' and was greatly amused by our antics. All in all the school was not a bad experienceand certainly provided the foundations for a life at sea.


----------



## tabnab44

Well I never ! just looked at the date and I arrived at Gravesend 9th October 1978 ... whow 31 years ..and Brucie is still on the box !


----------



## roy barker

hi every one i was at gravesend 23 nov 1959 till 1st jan 1960 the pea soup was clear water with about 6 peas


----------



## noodles

VTR1000 said:


> A good laugh Gravesend was. Was there in 'V' class Dec '79 - March '80. First ship was the Texaco Rotterdam up The Baltic somewhere.


wonder if you remember me ,,,noodles,,,,


----------



## R790628

Hi Tom,

I was also at Gravesend Jan to March 64 .Joined P&O April 64 had 10 great years .


----------



## tony stockton

Jim Mclaughlin said:


> Hi cant remember class.
> Where the catering side in the same dorms as us deckies?
> Our dorm was above the main office 1st floor.
> I have some nstc photos on my member page.


deck side april to august first ship MV Vimeria from Redcar stayed on board for six months


----------



## explorer

I was at Gravesend Sept 70 / Dec 70 Explorer Dorm.
Flew out to Monpellier via Paris to join Harpalycus.
For someone who had been no further then Blackpool it was Quite an adventure.


----------



## kaybee

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


Hi you old Peanuts.(Thumb) 

I was at Gravesend from 6 July 70 – 30 Oct 70. Yes it did seem rough at the time but looking back it was a good education in life. Regarding local girlfriends I never had one and none of the lads had one either. As for peanuts getting beaten up, I knew of only 2 who got beat up; one of those I wasn’t surprised because he fancied himself as a hard case so he probably deserved it.
I remember before the dentist’s came to visit a “rumour” went round that they were only trainee’s themselves just coming to practicing on us lads. I didn’t believe them,
What with being young and naïve, and thinking they wouldn’t do things like that using us as guinea pigs, not in a civilised country like ours. But knowing now what I do about this country of course they would, we were just young lads away from home and believing anything our superiors told. They took a couple of my teeth out and put a few fillings in. The rest of my teeth have been fine all these years I did have a tooth out a few years ago, I’m sure that I would have had still those two teeth but how can I or anybody prove it?
Yes I did go hungry like we all did and spent a small fortune in the tuck shop, when we had some money that is. What was the officer’s name who ran it? And the worst thing about being a leading hand was when the lads used to bang their hands on that stupid button we had on our shoulders.
I went back a couple of times a few years ago, and was surprised to see the Flying Angel Club the sea school, I managed to get around the back of the old school to the davits, and had a saw the trash bin area where me and me old mate Glenn (spud) Gough volunteered to clean out, it was a horrible job at first it really stank, but we got stuck into it and had a good few days skive in there, Then some bright spark cottoned to what we were up to and put a stop to it. The second time I went back we couldn’t get near the davits for some youth’s on motorbikes.
When I finally Gravesend my first trip was on the Pendennis Castle. 
Yes I would do it all again. You know what they say “youth is wasted on the young” (Hippy) 

Kev Barry.


----------



## clearway1

*gravesend sea training school*

hi timmo, I was there in 69/70 nov feb,foregot what class I was in but there is photo gravesend sea school ,at the all at sea site,my no was R883596,there was no swimming pool at that time in 1969,also flying angel club ,they had a colour tv very rare then.b/w at home haha,if you want that site go via ss.oriana welcome page,all quite good info.that certainly was the peanut factory regards neil sutherland


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Question? I was there in 1949 and we had an instructor by the name of Rich(Richy as he was generally known as) I have never seen his name mentioned on any posts regarding Gravesend.He was a deck instructor and as I recall was "sparking" the very attractive blond lady who worked in the front office, anyone remember him?


----------



## VTR1000

noodles said:


> wonder if you remember me ,,,noodles,,,,


Nope. Who be you then?


----------



## leejackman

I was at Gravesend 71-72 right in the middle of winter! we did alot of antics including going to london and getting picked up by police twice. I made senior leading hand but got stripped of that 2 weeks before the end, I got caught leading dorm raids. Another antic was sneaking out at night, trudging accross the boggy fields and went carol singing to raise money for grog. Yep I had a memorable time all right and still have a class photo!


----------



## John Finlay

I was at Gravesend from Oct 78 to Feb 79. I was in Y class. Great memories of Mr Newbury(Penguin), Mad Jack, the infamous Magorran that took us for lifeboat training and we always ended up rowing him to the pub. I do not have a single photo from those weeks down there and I do not recall any group photos being taken at that time, just the memories. If anyone was in the same class at that time do get in touch.. Rgards John.


----------



## micky stevenson

i was at gravesend from november 1990 - february 91 then joined rfa regent in naples.talk about going from one **** hole to another. there was only 3 or 4 classes there at the time in it was starting to get rundown . but it was still one of the happiest periods of my life , great lads good laughs and great times we went there as kids and left as even bigger kids.


----------



## merlinhaven

I was there in the summer of '76, Z class for deckies, we were there for 2 weeks, then had most of the summer off! Only half the class came back! Remember the haircuts and the dorm raids! I'll have to dig out the photos! Seem to remember smoking very thin roll-ups! Bye, Bye Peanuts, Goodbye!
Spent the first year with PSNC on the Orbita.


----------



## geoff abraham

(Thumb) Iwent down to nstc in 1978 at easter it was a great adventure getting off the train at gravesend .Mini bus there to pick you up to take you along the canal road past the flying angel then on to the collage. On entering i can remember all the other peanuts lined up shouting sweenys going to love you, the dredded barber.Then you had mad jack, penguin,who trained the deck,i can remember lifeboat training up the thames rowing the instructors up to the pub while they went in and had afew while we waited.Also the famous roll call in the morning to get you up WAKEY WAKEY RISE AND SHINE YOU,VE HAD YOUR W##K NOW I WANT MINE HURRY UP AND DONT BE DIRTY BREAKFAST IS AT 0730 great days never to be forgot.


----------



## mike parr

i was at gravesend sea school from the 13th april 1964 to 5th june 1964. catering trainee. had some good times there. i can remeber mr plumb and snowy were two of the instructors at the time.left to sail with everards, shell and cunard. great times would do it all again.


----------



## tim frary

*gravesend sea school*

whent to gravesend 20/9/71 to 22/12/71 deck x class my twin bro was all so there from 20/10/71 to 20/1/72 and we both sailed on houlder ships..... tim


----------



## Brianfulton

I went to Seaschool April 1975 to June. Catering/cook section. Left there and started with BP Tankers, remained there for 5 years. What a great experience. PB Torress was the chief cook. 4 weeks lifeboat and firefighting and 6 weeks cooking.


----------



## Brianfulton

Anyone got any photos of passing out at Seaschool. I can barely remember the whole class posing for the photo but alas I have lost it over the years.


----------



## Robstrid

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


I was a couple weeks ahead of you (U class) So we would have been there at the same time,


----------



## jimmy fry

I was at Gravesend feb-april 1967 had some good times pals were John Scully Liverpool and two great lads from burnly and nelson lancs


----------



## Jim Brady

*Gravesend Sea School*













Here is the class photo for Dec 56/Jan 57.Mr.Barton is the instructor.
I am on the middle row end left.
Regards
Jim Brady.


----------



## Shaky Mick

Hi all I was a peanut in 1966.I was part of the Cunard bellboy intake.Even though we were the same age as everybody else we had more restrictions placed on us.I remember that dreadful building and the even worse food, being a product of childrens homes and briefly borstal the discipline did not bother me to much. All the names of the instructors mentioned in previous posts such as Messers Plum Traynor McGorran et al I remember in a positive way.Those men broadly speaking in the short time available to them turned out young men able for the most part to deal with a totally foreign enviroment. The chaps I remember are Terry Sly and Vic Evershed who I sailed with in the Carmania.In my innocence I remember Sue of the big eyes,she did my homework,sadly,oh so sadly our relationship was platonic.I was 25yrs in the merch, oh lucky man.I saw and was involved in some incredble things, I met some wonderful people and some not so wonderful, the sights good and bad I have seen are locked my memory forever. It all began when I walked through those so intimadating gates in Gravesend.


----------



## Alan G

I was there in 66, I think at the end of the year, as I was chosen to march in the Cenotaph parade, in November, I was a catering boy, and I have some photos of the Class, one outside on the deck, with the derricks, and one inside withe the Stewards in their whites.

I have lost most on my hard drive, when it crashed, but I will rescan them one day.

ALan


----------



## bluestar boy stiff

HI coming from Gravesend!!! yea i know wot ure all thinking lol, i have many memories off the P/NUTS, i went to the Nstc in 78/79 we all got chicken pox & got sent to the old Dreadnought hospital.The old School was on the Promenade, when it closed down in the l8 60;s the homeless moved in.We used 2 b able 2 c there candles burning at night, It was a frightening old building with a pole that we used to slide down in the middle of the place. The cells or dorms must have been horrible to sleep in!! the new school was a laugh when i was there, shame it closed down we should all thank Maggie T 4 that and our merchant navy folding up!! anyway who remembers Mr Mcgorran or Bosun Scott, Mr Rashbrooke, The penguin & all the other famous teachers. all the best shipmates Neil Turner


----------



## noodles63

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


hi timo i was there december 80..v classs..deck,,aka noodles from derry ...contack me if u remember me ..


----------



## noodles63

VTR1000 said:


> A good laugh Gravesend was. Was there in 'V' class Dec '79 - March '80. First ship was the Texaco Rotterdam up The Baltic somewhere.


I THINK I WAS THERE AT THE SAME TIME ,IN V CLASS,,,I WAS KNOW AS NOODLES ..FROM DERRY 

OR MAYBY IT WAS A WEE BIT LATER NOT SURE ,,


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

*The Penguin*



bluestar boy stiff said:


> HI coming from Gravesend!!! yea i know wot ure all thinking lol, i have many memories off the P/NUTS, i went to the Nstc in 78/79 we all got chicken pox & got sent to the old Dreadnought hospital.The old School was on the Promenade, when it closed down in the l8 60;s the homeless moved in.We used 2 b able 2 c there candles burning at night, It was a frightening old building with a pole that we used to slide down in the middle of the place. The cells or dorms must have been horrible to sleep in!! the new school was a laugh when i was there, shame it closed down we should all thank Maggie T 4 that and our merchant navy folding up!! anyway who remembers Mr Mcgorran or Bosun Scott, Mr Rashbrooke, The penguin & all the other famous teachers. all the best shipmates Neil Turner


I remember the penguin, scared the s--t out of me then.
Remember there used to be a uniform inspection every night before you were allowed out to meet the (locals)
He was on duty that night and he took no prisoners, he was giving it large to some poor guy in front of me, as he got to me he stopped and asked me to raise my trouser leg to reveal a pair of white socks.
(They should have been regulation black) He looked me in the eye and walked on without saying a word. I saw the man in a different light after that.
Hard but fair!

Not sure if he still walks this earth, but I still remember the man.

Jim


----------



## Pat McCardle

I wasn't just a 'Peanut' in Penguins eye I was also a 'Peni Tremendi' on more than one occaision. The man was brilliant in his double on duty act with Mad Jack. Probably long gone over the Bar but never forgotten.


----------



## Kipper Tranter

Hi all, I was there July 2nd 1979 untill 5th October 1979 with 4 weeks off in the summer if I remember right. I did the catering course with C Class. Had some good times and made some good friends....joined my first ship MV Fenchurch (Christian-Salveson) on the 16th October at Jarrow. Chris (Kipper) Tranter


----------



## Billy Brown

Hi All loved reading all the posts on here. I was at nsts Gravesend from20/10/69-23/1/70. Deck trainee. If there is anyone out there who remembers me I would love to here from you.

Billy Brown


----------



## Tommy the T

Hi all.
I was a "peanut" at Gravesend between Nov 1980 til January 1981 with a break at christmas time.
Reading these posts brought back memories of being stood outside in the courtyard freezing cold at 6am , & the memories of being "let out" & going to the "Angel Club" 200 yards away for a coke & a hotdog, lol
ahh those were the days.
I left on a friday morning, joined my first ship 3 days later, MV Strathdoon in Tilbury, I,d always wanted to fly to some exotic location to join my first ship.......Tilbury docks didn,t have the same appeal .
all the best
Tommy the T


----------



## Ernieab

Hello to all ex peanuts, i was at the factory from july to november 75 in the deck department class Z any old class mates out there. Ernie Lindsay.


----------



## Rodney

I was a peanut 30-11-53 - 15-1-55. Hated the food and the three evil witches, straight out of Macbeth, that turned cabbage water into soup with a pinch of pepper. Still the old place has caught a soft glow in my memory as the years have passed. Made a man out of me.

Smooth sailing, Rodney 602188


----------



## andyhlc

*good days*

i was there september to november 84 great time would do it all again if i had to andy


----------



## clearway1

Billy Brown said:


> Hi All loved reading all the posts on here. I was at nsts Gravesend from20/10/69-23/1/70. Deck trainee. If there is anyone out there who remembers me I would love to here from you.
> 
> Billy Brown


hi billy I was there from the november 1969 to march 1970 break for xmas you just beat me,also my birthday was 25/12/53 my seamans no was r883596 i was in cat department remember the angel club,your no. must be near mine? anyway regards neil.


----------



## Pearl Diver

Reading through all the postings about Gravesend makes me feel quite old. I was there in Oct./Nov.1949 and if you later ones thought it was rough on your course you don't know you were born. I recall one Saturday morning after the usual scrub out and stand down, one guy lit up a *** and dropped the match in the courtyard. The 1st.Mate spotted it and made him scrub the whole courtyard again on his own. You were not allowed ashore without being in full uniform so the local publicans were warned not to serve us. We had some good laughs but were not sorry to get out of there. Is there anyone out there from that class(catering) still alive???


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Pearl Diver said:


> Reading through all the postings about Gravesend makes me feel quite old. I was there in Oct./Nov.1949 and if you later ones thought it was rough on your course you don't know you were born. I recall one Saturday morning after the usual scrub out and stand down, one guy lit up a *** and dropped the match in the courtyard. The 1st.Mate spotted it and made him scrub the whole courtyard again on his own. You were not allowed ashore without being in full uniform so the local publicans were warned not to serve us. We had some good laughs but were not sorry to get out of there. Is there anyone out there from that class(catering) still alive???


Beat you by a couple of months June/July 49 (?) deck dept, Do you remember the name of the chief Officer at that time?Or he deck instructor by the surname Rich(Richy), he was the one "sparking" the pretty blond who worked in the front office


----------



## Pearl Diver

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Beat you by a couple of months June/July 49 (?) deck dept, Do you remember the name of the chief Officer at that time?Or he deck instructor by the surname Rich(Richy), he was the one "sparking" the pretty blond who worked in the front office


You were lucky at least you had decent weather. Sorry but I can't remember their names, probably because they were given not very complimentary titles. The catering instructor was a man called Roswell (dead ringer for Tommy Trinder). I know that the skippers name was McKellar because its stamped in my Dis.A book. I have an illness called CRS (Can't Remember Sh*t )


----------



## Pearl Diver

*Gravesend STS*

For anyone who is interested in the history of the school there is an excellent book written by Roy Derham MBE . He was an old Vindi boy, but I think we can forgive him that. He has a website which could be of interest to both Gravesend and Vindi boys. I am not sure if the book is still in print as it was a limited edition and I bought mine about 4 years ago. A visit to the website could give details. It is just T.S Vindicatrix Association.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Remember Ros very well, he even walked like Tommy Trinder, with his hands flapping at his sides, but he was a good head at closing his eyes to certain indiscretions we lads got up to.My picture is in that book, in a posed shot of the lads lowering a boat? on the foredeck, you can tell it is posed as we are dressed in our #1 Garb even had our ties on, cheers H


----------



## Pearl Diver

Pearl Diver said:


> Reading through all the postings about Gravesend makes me feel quite old. I was there in Oct./Nov.1949 and if you later ones thought it was rough on your course you don't know you were born. I recall one Saturday morning after the usual scrub out and stand down, one guy lit up a *** and dropped the match in the courtyard. The 1st.Mate spotted it and made him scrub the whole courtyard again on his own. You were not allowed ashore without being in full uniform so the local publicans were warned not to serve us. We had some good laughs but were not sorry to get out of there. Is there anyone out there from that class(catering) still alive???


 Just found picture, I am on The Penguins right


----------



## dave goffin

*Gravesend Sea School*

I entered the gates in late 65 as a catering rating it was at the request of Furness Withy who had offered me a job on completion. I remember the cold and the 7.00oclock turnto's in the Square, that horrible stuff they called porridge. I was lucky whilst working in the main galley I was introduced to the catering superintendent, a man called Suckling if i remember right he had that many letters after his name he need a page of paper just for his name and letters. Once he found out that I was a college trained Chef with City and Guilds then my time at the school was a breeze and at the end he had arranged a job for me at the school which I turned down for the prized job of Galley boy on the Black Prince. Followed by ten years of great memories and stories for my grandchildren


----------



## mike pen

hi pearl diver, i was there a bit later,1960,nice photo,shame one guy missed the the camera shot!mike.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Pearl Diver said:


> Reading through all the postings about Gravesend makes me feel quite old. I was there in Oct./Nov.1949 and if you later ones thought it was rough on your course you don't know you were born. I recall one Saturday morning after the usual scrub out and stand down, one guy lit up a *** and dropped the match in the courtyard. The 1st.Mate spotted it and made him scrub the whole courtyard again on his own. You were not allowed ashore without being in full uniform so the local publicans were warned not to serve us. We had some good laughs but were not sorry to get out of there. Is there anyone out there from that class(catering) still alive???


That happened well into the 70's with 'Womble' Scott finding anyone dropping litter he had them do the same. As said before, most of those blokes who were teaching us deserve a pat on the back, the others? Give them medals!


----------



## Pearl Diver

*Gsts*



mike pen said:


> hi pearl diver, i was there a bit later,1960,nice photo,shame one guy missed the the camera shot!mike.


 Hi.Mike , yes he was one I did remember because he had a bunk in my peak. He was a real Mummy's boy, a right prat. I would be surprised if he ever got away to sea.


----------



## richy

I was in gravesend G class above the reception area, 1980 think it was around july


----------



## CBM

I left Sea School 4 May '79. I remember Mad Jack and the steering contraption (popeye boat) , I remember Mad jack charging a broom...he shouted at it "you are a broom , you are not sweeping, you're charged"
I was made Leading Hand of a catering dorm although I was Deck. Got made Senior Leading Hand. It didn't stop me dorm raiding though.
Good times. I joined BP until I was made redundant in '86.
I have been a prison officer since June '86.
Cheers
Mick Crawford


----------



## Alex Salmond

Hi All,
I was at Gravesend June 1970 ,Never forget that walk down the "Green Mile "where all the kids were hanging out of the windows hissing Peanutssss at you,scary stuff of course the next week you were doing the same thing to the next lot of newbies ,also remember getting my molars filled in there that wasnt much fun,Does anyone remember an instructor called Paddy Mcgorran who did your lifeboat ticket you had to sail down the river to this pub with a jetty wait an hour while Paddy had his lunchtime Bevvy then row him back half pissed,Paddy not us ,and if you got him back without any major dramas you got your ticket,still got my first discharge book with the NSTS stamp for my lifeboat ticket,
Alex.


----------



## vaughan

Hi Tony, i was there at the old school that new school was like a 5 star hotel compared to ours, May till Aug 1966 Paddy Magoran was our deck officer he used to take us to a pub in the little boat with the outboard motor on he was a top guy


----------



## Pat McCardle

[ Paddy Magoran was our deck officer he used to take us to a pub in the little boat with the outboard motor on he was a top guy[/QUOTE]

He made us row!! He was a top guy probably the nicest Bast*rd in there!(Jester)


----------



## vaughan

Pat McCardle said:


> [ Paddy Magoran was our deck officer he used to take us to a pub in the little boat with the outboard motor on he was a top guy


He made us row!! He was a top guy probably the nicest Bast*rd in there!(Jester)[/QUOTE] what was he called used to scream and shout looked like a German SS with glasses on he was on the catering side


----------



## Tom Wood

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Was at Graves End 1949,anyone remember Sweeney Todd?? (Cloud)


I was a cadet at the King Edward V11 NC in 1950 and have been looking for other class mates.
I almost gave up looking thinking it's too late in life for others to be interested in Ship's N. but then I came acroos you and it gave me some hope.
I heard a lot about Gravesend and wondered if it were true.
good luck on your search and if I hear more will let you know and hope you do the same for me.
Regards,
Tom.


----------



## Tom Wood

Broady said:


> Try looking on friends reunited in the college section(Thumb)


How do you get onto friends united to look for old classmates ?
Appreciate your help.
Regards,
Tom


----------



## richy

i remember i was at gravesend dec 1980, had a break during christmas time. G class above the reception, had a brill time. Anyone remember one of the cooks called ray messer, he lives in my town.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Tom Wood said:


> How do you get onto friends united to look for old classmates ?
> Appreciate your help.
> Regards,
> Tom


Click on this link

http://www.friendsreunited.co.uk/

Good luck


----------



## kenwebb

Was gravesend 74 remember mcgorranrowing down to the ship for his bevvie mad jacko nand his popeye boat also the ginger haired butcher of a dentist mind you his nurse was'nt so bad as i remember happy days


----------



## clearway1

Alex Salmond said:


> Hi All,
> I was at Gravesend June 1970 ,Never forget that walk down the "Green Mile "where all the kids were hanging out of the windows hissing Peanutssss at you,scary stuff of course the next week you were doing the same thing to the next lot of newbies ,also remember getting my molars filled in there that wasnt much fun,Does anyone remember an instructor called Paddy Mcgorran who did your lifeboat ticket you had to sail down the river to this pub with a jetty wait an hour while Paddy had his lunchtime Bevvy then row him back half pissed,Paddy not us ,and if you got him back without any major dramas you got your ticket,still got my first discharge book with the NSTS stamp for my lifeboat ticket,
> Alex.


hi alex i was at gravesend nov 1969-feb1970 just before you.so your discharge no must be near to mine R883596, also remember paddy mcgorron I failed mine because as we where rowing to side of some ship as i was coxain I said oars up on starboard side to late and an oar broke in half I was (set up) lol took it again a few years later in dover and passed best regards neil(Jester)


----------



## Tom Wood

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Hey I was there in 1949 , and I think i'm still breathing,didn't see my name in the obit' page either (K)


I went to King Edward V11 NC. in 1950 and can't find other class mates to email with.


----------



## kevjacko

richy said:


> i remember i was at gravesend dec 1980, had a break during christmas time. G class above the reception, had a brill time. Anyone remember one of the cooks called ray messer, he lives in my town.


Hi Richy,

I remember Mr Messer, top guy, and a great laugh when us catering peanuts were on weekend duty, There was Mr Little (level level) who was the head chef, and Mr Rashbrooke another Catering instructor. I was there in 81 E Class would do it all again no probs.


----------



## david cameron

Have read this thread with nostalgic rose tinted interest 

Was at Gravesend in 80/81 in the mighty K class (Only looking back I don't think we were that mighty). 

I remember freezing our b***s off on the thames doing lifeboat drill with Mr Mcgorran remember Mr Rashbrooke and level level (Mr Little).

ah happy days


----------



## david cameron

richy said:


> i remember i was at gravesend dec 1980, had a break during christmas time. G class above the reception, had a brill time. Anyone remember one of the cooks called ray messer, he lives in my town.


Richy

Was there same time as yourself in K class


----------



## timo

richy said:


> i remember i was at gravesend dec 1980, had a break during christmas time. G class above the reception, had a brill time. Anyone remember one of the cooks called ray messer, he lives in my town.


I was there too, X class, above reception (training office) Xmas 1980 Same dorm?


----------



## mark pond

was at gravesend june79 til oct 79, would like to hear from anyone who was there. i wasin z class


----------



## Bob Cook

Just read through the Gravesend post and it brought back a flood of memories, how could I forget McGorran and rowing him up to the pub. I was in U class from July ish and remeber leaving on the 5th Dec 1975 and did not get mt first ship until 20th April 1976 El Lobo sailing out of M.Boro. The seven years I spent in the Merch were the best days of my life. Would do it all again given the chance.


----------



## Mick Spear

That would have to be Mr Rashbrook or Mr Titcombe. 
Mick S



vaughan said:


> He made us row!! He was a top guy probably the nicest Bast*rd in there!(Jester)


 what was he called used to scream and shout looked like a German SS with glasses on he was on the catering side[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trevor Tuck

Hi i remember those fine blue and white stripe catering shirts they made you look like Andy Pandy as if being called a peanut was not bad enough(jester)


Pat McCardle said:


> Deck had the blue shirts, as in RN / RFA, with dungaree's, in winter you had the Navy Blue Jersey & Reefer Jacket. Catering had the 'Borstal' jackets, fine blue & white stripes, & dungaree's when in classroom & whites when in Galley & saloon. What a time, what a place?(Thumb)


----------



## bill thompson

*Early Days*

My old (dear departed)Dad was at Gravesend Sea School in 1929,I have his badge in amongst the family memorabilia.

From Gravesend he joined Reardon Smith's "Jersey City" as Deck Boy then Court Line's "Pennington Court"

After that due to the depression years he went into the Grey Funnel Line for nine years,but was kept on for "period of hostilities" and finished up doing fifteen years.That was after being sunk in the North Sea on a Tribal Class destroyer "HMS Gurkha" and the "Prince of Wales"in the South China Sea.

I followed him into Smiths some 29 years later.


----------



## bobs

I have just posted a photo of the Gravesend school as it is now, in the hands of the Metropolitan Police. 
See: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/296742/title/gravesend-sea-school/cat/all


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Anyone remember how popular one was as a "New Boy" at mealtimes for the first few days ? All the "old boys" would fight to sit beside a "new boy" who would usually take one look at the stew et al that was served up, and push it aside to be pounced on by the hungry "Old Boys",but that didn't last long as hunger took over, and the meals "seemed" to improve ,and one found ones self in the roll of an "old boy"not too far into the course, and waiting like a vulture for the next batch of new boys to disgard their vitals


----------



## connie

hi bobs thanks for posting the photo of gravesend sea school as it is 2day.am i right in thinking the new buildings are on what was the playing fields? thanks con.


----------



## Trevor Tuck

ibuthead said:


> I was there in sept/Nov 1974 I can remember as if it was yesterday those white and blue striped stewards jackets I think my mum still has my uniform somewhere after 32 years and still at sea I can also remember magorran screaming with rage!, while doing your lifeboat training some things you just don't forget
> 
> Ian Butler


Hi Ian i was there Sept/Nov 74 i remember those Andy Pandy steward jackets,lifeboat training,the awful tea,funny how it all come's back to you reading these quotes.

Trevor Tuck


----------



## Brianfulton

I went there in 1975 and as far as I know it's now a police training school.


----------



## Brianfulton

I was there Peter April to June 1975 I was one of 6 cooks I think and was trained under a Mr P.B Torres. There were 3 Irish men there and I remember a guy called Jones, cook also. I had some time there and it just seems like yesterday. I ended up joining BP and remained with them for 5 years.


----------



## Brianfulton

Those names bring back memories especially Little. I was a cook and ended up in the Kitchens for the last 2 weeks of the 10. I do remember going to see the dentist who was a bit of a butcher! Apparently he wasn't satisfied unless he plucked a few from your head. All-in-all some great memories. I even managed to get leading hand and joined BP Tankers after leaving. Brian Fulton - April 1975-June 1975


----------



## Peter Elphick

*Memories best forgotten*

Gravesend Sea School.....my memories from the early seventies were rowing a lifeboat up the murky Thames river with the temperature barely above freezing. In the town the girls would give you a second glance in the drab uniforms we had to wear to get out and having to share a room with a few dozen fellow trainees farting and snoring all night. At least the payback was well worth it because when at sea the money was pretty good and the runs ashore even better. No worries, a bit of personal discipline does no one harm!!!


----------



## ChandlerBird

mark pond said:


> was at gravesend june79 til oct 79, would like to hear from anyone who was there. i wasin z class


Hi Mark

I was there from 4th June to Oct 79. E class, Fractured my arm in week 6 but carried on until I caught chicken pox so they sent me home. Returned after summer break into a different class. Remember rowing in our tee shirts as weather was lovely that year.


----------



## Paul Bundey

I was at Gravesend nov/ dec 1968 and it was bloody cold that winter the early mornings was not funny either think they were sadist to inflict pain on us .
But thinking back has made me realise it wasn't all doom and gloom as we had good laugh as well


----------



## the xeal

*Hamish*



Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Was at Graves End 1949,anyone remember Sweeney Todd?? (Cloud)


 That was your first port of call m8 sweeny todd if not walk back out the gates and make your way back home Happy days indeed xeal(*))


----------



## kalibah

*oldest poster*



markf said:


> Seems like I'm the oldest to post
> 
> I was there during summer 1956 in the old building
> 
> It was a dump and we had scratchy uniforms, and scratchy blankets
> 
> Best wishes to you all
> 
> Mark F


I WAS ALSO THERE SUMMER 56 DECK DEPT CHARLES BRYAN.


----------



## jacobite_2

i was at the sea school 1968...great days...mind blosoms cafe?...there was this boy there at the same time as me...he formed a group and one of the officers got them to leave the school and go into the music industry....for me..the new zealand coast was the best place in the world


----------



## barrow-boy

Jacobite, I was there until 15th November 1968 also a deck boy. It seems like another lifetime now. They had a film crew there who made a short film called A Concrete Ship, do you remember that ?


----------



## the xeal

*Concrete ship*

Is it available to purchase anywhere been trying to get a copy for years no joy. Any assistance appreciated Barrow Boy Regards xeal.


----------



## barrow-boy

Xeal,
Have you tried Snowbow ?


----------



## the xeal

*Barrow Boy*

I have scoured every archive there is i believe it was a do***entary on the lives and workings of the gravesend lads themselves. Apparently it was made by the BBC tried every avenue no joy Regards xeal.(Whaaa)


----------



## barrow-boy

Xeal,

There is a clip (Concrete Ship) on one of the Snowbow discs, I'll search through them, it was only a minute long but they must have more.
Regards....Nick.


----------



## chippy58

hi all i was at gravesend sea school in jan 75 to march 75 catering left there and joined the pendennis castle for 3 trips then la loma sugar trader anco sovereign and ss laconica i would like to find a friend of mine who is the only one i remember from sea school we served on the pendennis together then he joined the QE 2 on the maiden trip, the thing i remember from sea school is going to the flying angel club mr mogoran was our life boat instructor and mr little was our instructor for catering the chap i am looking for is kevin dunn he came from south shields if anyone knows him would love to hear from him


----------



## danny rafferty

Tony D said:


> I was at Gravesend in 1960,I don't recal many laughs,hunger yes,I recal eating some exceedingly stale sarnies me mum had put up for the train journey about a week after I arrived,of course eventualy everybody had to give in to hunger and eat the stuff put in front of you at meal times.
> Evey course seemed to have its tobacco baron that would sell single capstan at thrupence a go out on the focs'le head
> The only redeeming feature I recall was discovering a pub called the Albion Shades that would sell us a pint of black velvet and not report us.
> Got into a fist fight with the only other Geordie on my intake and we both nearly got turfed out without our preciouse discharge book but I managed to stop me nose bleeding and he managed to realign his jaw and pretend to be the best of pals when the instructer caught us.
> 
> Did yers still sleep in those cells in the 1980's?
> Happy days.
> hee hee.


I was at gravesend july 57-oct 57 the snap was crap then, the cells was the same, the baccy barons was active , I was one of them 3d each but only Parky's. Mc'greber was the skipper and i remember a bloke name of Faulkner as an instructer. the lads from the vindy came up that year for a sports day best part being the boxing mill we had at the end of the day great days, great memories. Danny Rafferty


----------



## Bill J Price

I attended Gravesend Sea School July/August 1957 I remeber Cpt. McKeller. Messers Plum and Fish....Instructors.
I had the dubious pleasure (forced) to be Class Leader, on account of I'd been in the Cadets and it was on my c.v.
Starved yes... food parcels from home kept us alive...But I wouldn't have missed for the world !


----------



## danny rafferty

*coincidence*



Bill J Price said:


> I attended Gravesend Sea School July/August 1957 I remeber Cpt. McKeller. Messers Plum and Fish....Instructors.
> I had the dubious pleasure (forced) to be Class Leader, on account of I'd been in the Cadets and it was on my c.v.
> Starved yes... food parcels from home kept us alive...But I wouldn't have missed for the world !


Hiya Bill we must have been there at the same time.I was a decky so had to do 10 weeks you must have been on the steward's course 6 weeks. remember Mckeller even so i had him down as mc'gregger,glad you put me right. The two instructors you mentioned,i cannot recall i'd think they would be on the catering side.I can recall a deck instructer on the deck side called Faulkner,great bloke, think he was a New Zealander.Coincidence we both decided to join this forum on the same day.I don't expect you would remember a team of lads coming up from the Vindy to try and give us a boxing lesson, which they didn't quite manage,but that aside we had all had a great day,and they were all great days,great memories to have, and the same as you Bill...wouldn't have missed it for the world.hope to hear from you, all the best; Danny Rafferty


----------



## danny rafferty

*I remember*



Jim Brady said:


> View attachment 17363
> View attachment 17362
> Here is the class photo for Dec 56/Jan 57.Mr.Barton is the instructor.
> I am on the middle row end left.
> Regards
> Jim Brady.


was there july57/oct57.decky; cannot remember mr.barton but can remember mr.faulker and mckellar was captain


----------



## Bob Cook

*Sea School*

36 years ago today left sea school, what followed was the best 8 years of my working life. Good mates, visited places that most people could only dream about. 
So sad that the youth of today will never get the chance to sail on a British flagged ship.


----------



## k0313602

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


i believe my brother [kevin christian] went to this establishment in the late sixties early seventies,he ended up skipper of fishing boat "PATRICIA CAMPBELL" and was on her many years


----------



## Leoc51

*class phot's*

http://www.m-navydays.com/newpages/gravesend.htm

To all who view this,this is a good link to view many class phot's at the Gravesend training school and more I am on one By Leo Murphy 63/64


----------



## glynn gerard hewitson

Hi I have found photos of the Athelprincess in New Zealand 1961 to 1963, i
would like to get in touch with Brian Walsh who was A.B. on board,he came from Essex and would be about 70 now. A lot of photo,s have him in them and his name on the back. I was also on this ship Anyone out there help me..
[email protected]


----------



## John Fulcher

*Gravesend Sea School*

Gravesend eh/ I was there in 1955, when it was in an ex-prison, as someone else remarked. There were some real hard cases there when I was, an innocent from Suffolk. Luckily, I teamed up with a bunch of super Scots lads.Got some photos somewhere. I was sent food parcels from home, which we shared out out. More like a Stalag than a training school. One instructor was named Kitchener, if I remember correctly after all these years, ex-RN. Left 21-10-55, joined SS "Cape Sable" lying at Charlton Buoys on 2-11-55, bound for Bombay as deckboy. Other deckboy was Dereck Hough from Kent, at least, that's how I remember him!
John Fulcher


----------



## phillygirl

My dad was at Gravesend in 1920. I've enjoyed reading this thread.
I'd love to find photos of those very early years.


----------



## danny rafferty

John Fulcher said:


> Gravesend eh/ I was there in 1955, when it was in an ex-prison, as someone else remarked. There were some real hard cases there when I was, an innocent from Suffolk. Luckily, I teamed up with a bunch of super Scots lads.Got some photos somewhere. I was sent food parcels from home, which we shared out out. More like a Stalag than a training school. One instructor was named Kitchener, if I remember correctly after all these years, ex-RN. Left 21-10-55, joined SS "Cape Sable" lying at Charlton Buoys on 2-11-55, bound for Bombay as deckboy. Other deckboy was Dereck Hough from Kent, at least, that's how I remember him!
> John Fulcher


You were there the year before me John but I would imagine it wouldn't have changed a deal in that time. I also remember Woodbridge well I spent nearly a year there during the 84/85 miners strike. I was one of four Notts miners sent down there to raise funds to keep the strike going and we had a good response in the whole of suffolk. Might have bumped into you at that time. Danny Rafferty


----------



## TERRY REYNOLDS

peter lewis said:


> hi to you timo iwent to gravesend april to june 1975 like yourself good memories and many laughs apparently the old school is now a training school for police cadets....


h,i i was at gravesend May 19th to July25th great times loved those striped jackets regards Terry.


----------



## TERRY REYNOLDS

*one more wakey wakey*



TILLYROSIE said:


> I was there in May - July 75. Had some good laughs and met some really decent people.


Hi i was there 19th May-25th July in catering dept like you say had some good laughs, do you still have group photo, lost mine, best regards Terry.


----------



## TERRY REYNOLDS

*one more wakey wakey*



TILLYROSIE said:


> I was there in May - July 75. Had some good laughs and met some really decent people.


Hi i was there 19th May-25th July in catering dept like you say had some good laughs, do you still have group photo, lost mine, best regards Terry. 1975.


----------



## TERRY REYNOLDS

*wakey wakey rise and shine*



reynard27 said:


> I was at Gravesend mid 1975 on catering course. Only chose that as it was shorter than the deck course! I'm impressed with everyone who can remember their class letters cos I certainly can't. I do remember some classmates though.....Stan Hunter from South Shields (sailed on RFA Green Rover), Martin Laming from Grays I think and Ian Ottaway from Wantage (he relieved me as catering boy at the end of my first, and only trip on Shell tanker MS Fusus). Anyone know of them?


Hi was there May-July 1975 in catering, can only rember wearing those convict jackets ( blue & white stripes ) BRILL TIMES THOU......


----------



## TERRY REYNOLDS

*one more wakey wakey.......*



robs audi said:


> hi i was there in catering in 12th maytill 18th july 1975, i went back last week to have a look at the collage, i then walked from there into gravesend town, passing the industrial estates docks past the proanade and the pier. brouight back memories. if onlt we could turn back time.. rob.(Thumb)


hI Rob was there 19th May-25thJuly like you say great times


----------



## Sami Perkins

Billy1963 said:


> Timo,
> 
> I was in X class 8th September 1980 to 12th December 1980. As you would of been walking in the place, I was on the way out to the train station. I would of been one of those shouting the saying _"Peanuts your never going home"_ which was part of the banter at the time. By the time they were cutting your hair off, I would be at home.
> 
> _"One more wakey wakey. One more rise and shine. One more bowl of frosties and freedom will be mine"_ (sung to the tune of Rule Brittania)
> 
> The term "Peanut" I was told derived back in the early days of the the school when a peanut seller used to sell his wares along the road down to the sea school, shouting "Peanuts" for sale. The name was then adopted by the inmates.


I was J class 28 Jan 1980 for my sentance, we got out early due to the easter holidays and only did nine weeks.

Peanuts comes from the MN shoulder tabs, MN = Monkey nuts = peanuts


----------



## shaunjones62

Hi Timmo i was in V class started dec79 dorm 11 had a good laugh, having dorm raids pillow fights, and not to forget all the wedging, good old days...


----------



## capt jim martin

*HMPS "Triton"*

I hesitate to butt in on your fascinating stories of life at Gravesend Sea School, but can any of you hairy-assed old ex-trainees help with the following please.

Trying to get information on Her Majesty's Paddle Steamer (HMPS) "Triton", which (when I was a cadet at King Ted's London 1957/89) was berthed at top of West India Dock. I believe she was then being used as a training hulk platform for BoT EDH and/or Lifeboat 'tickets. On the internet I found a reference to her having been once used by Gravesend Sea School?

She was a rathre nice looking old vessel with a tall funnel and masts and several deck houses and was painted dark grey. I think she was built for the RN at Poplar in 1882.

Jim Martin


----------



## Neil Mant

hi all i was there july 1977


----------



## HOOPERMAN

hi all i was there november 72 to febuary 73,remember mighty mouse,fire fighting instructer was a guy called mcguiness i think,dentist at that time was an animal.locals hated peanuts,ive been told the police have the school now,
served on the BP tanker BRITISH PATROL, BA STAR twice,lpg tankers FARADAY and CAVENDISH,and the HARDWICKE GRANGE,


----------



## R396040

capt jim martin said:


> I hesitate to butt in on your fascinating stories of life at Gravesend Sea School, but can any of you hairy-assed old ex-trainees help with the following please.
> 
> Trying to get information on Her Majesty's Paddle Steamer (HMPS) "Triton", which (when I was a cadet at King Ted's London 1957/89) was berthed at top of West India Dock. I believe she was then being used as a training hulk platform for BoT EDH and/or Lifeboat 'tickets. On the internet I found a reference to her having been once used by Gravesend Sea School?
> 
> She was a rathre nice looking old vessel with a tall funnel and masts and several deck houses and was painted dark grey. I think she was built for the RN at Poplar in 1882.
> 
> Jim Martin


Was interested to read your query Jim. Just surfing really as I was at the TOUGH school Vindicatrix in 1947. 
I wonder if the ship you are querying was the one used for some of the training photographs in The Ships Captains Medical Guide, under directions of a Mate seaman were using the old wraparound stretcher which was standard equipment way back then. Think it was certainly in the docks there
Stuart


----------



## HOOPERMAN

(Jester)is there anybody else around that was at the sea school on the deck from november 72 to febuary 73,


----------



## Bert1e

Pat McCardle said:


> Penguin,'Peni Tremendi', the late great Mr Newbury, best friend of Mad Jack, Mr Jackson, who Magregor hatch wheels were named after 'Eccentric' . A survivor of many sinkings in WW2, a man who 'Flew the Flag' on rememberance Sunday. He used to line us up before 'Going ashore' & if anyone had navy blue socks on instead of the regulation black your shore leave was stopped & shore card taken away. Where would some of us be without the discipline these blokes forked out, free of charge & can you imagine todays youth putting up with it? Happy days, 'May their sole's be forever guided by fair winds & calm seas'(Thumb)


remember them all-jock beato z class july 78-nov 78


----------



## Bert1e

was in z class remember steve stavely n nick hinds other names-victor nouch,kevin devlin,brian robbitt(scousers)


----------



## david l brooks

David Brooks Here ,i Was At Gravesend Sea School Nov.28th 1960 To Jan 6th 1961. One Of 12 Bell Boys Trained For Queen Of Bermuda Which I Sailed On From Falmouth My 1st Trip Jan 11th , I Was 16, Came Back To Belfast Oct 6th. Anybody Has A Group Picture Of That Class ,would Be Great,for My Kids, Although I Dont Remember Ever Having Pics Taken. Thanks Dave


----------



## mike pen

*gravesend school*

hi dave, i would say you were there when i was, i was there nov,60 to jan 1961, i have a photo on here taken at gravesend on the life on board--- i suggest you take a look you might be on it,i remember at the time there was a lot of mention of bell boys,and the queen of bermuda,hope this may help.
regards mike.


----------



## CastleBoy

*thoughts*

I was there from Jan 74, I can remember having to row up river to that pub, no fun that time of year, fire training, I remember being kicked up the A**e by a mad sod with a big black beard and told to get closer to the fire, it was in a bunker by the river?, in my class there was a very tall american ***** from Brooklyn and a lad who had just missed out on becoming the "Milky bar kid" as a kid, listening to "Port of Amsterdam" on the juke box in the flying angel is another memory that has stuck.


----------



## Bill Sharpe

I was at Gravesend between Oct and Dec 1965 - The school is not a building for police cadets as previously stated (they do not have police cadets anymore), it is in fact the Metropolitan Police firearms training school.


----------



## GINGEREGENT

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


I left at the beginning of November, 1980. Did you have the pleasure of playing Bulldog, and Mr McGoran, ha ha. Row that 'kin boat you numb skulls ! Or words to that effect, lol.


----------



## Bill Sharpe

I remember Mr McGoran, Captain Adlams and 'embassy' Scott he collected embassy cigarette coupons and if you wanted to get on his good side you would pass them on to him. I also remember 'shore leave' in Gravesend and the 'grudge fights every Monday night. I cornered the market for coat hangers and superman comics, I made more money there than I did on my first trip to sea.


----------



## stevie burgess

Seems to me all you Gravesend guys averaged a tour of duty of about 2 months pre-sea training. I attended T.S.Dolphin in Leith,Scotland from Aug-Dec '75(4 months),i've always wondered why the big difference in pre-sea training time...anyone know why?


----------



## kevjacko

stevie burgess said:


> Seems to me all you Gravesend guys averaged a tour of duty of about 2 months pre-sea training. I attended T.S.Dolphin in Leith,Scotland from Aug-Dec '75(4 months),i've always wondered why the big difference in pre-sea training time...anyone know why?


If I remember right Stevie, us catering boys did 14 weeks the deck lads did 16. I was there in 81.

Kev


----------



## Mick Spear

Kev,

We did 10 weeks and Deck did 14 weeks when i was there november 80 to january 81.
mick S



kevjacko said:


> If I remember right Stevie, us catering boys did 14 weeks the deck lads did 16. I was there in 81.
> 
> Kev


----------



## Pat McCardle

Aye, 14 weeks for Deck & 10 for the Catering side in Nov76-Feb77


----------



## stevie burgess

Thanks Kevjacko,Was reading some of the earlier posts again and noticed that it seemed to be the guys that enroled in the early 60's that attended the course for about 2 months. Did we have more to learn?...i doubt it!! It was more than likely a money making racket keeping pupils enroled longer than needed but it did us no harm!!


----------



## kevjacko

Mick Spear said:


> Kev,
> 
> We did 10 weeks and Deck did 14 weeks when i was there november 80 to january 81.
> mick S


I stand corrected boys. The reason I've got a 14 week span was that we had a summer break in mine.

Kev


----------



## Bill Sharpe

stevie burgess said:


> Seems to me all you Gravesend guys averaged a tour of duty of about 2 months pre-sea training. I attended T.S.Dolphin in Leith,Scotland from Aug-Dec '75(4 months),i've always wondered why the big difference in pre-sea training time...anyone know why?


In my day it was 12 weeks training for deck and 8 weeks training for catering. I don't know why there was such a difference in the training period, perhaps it was a matter of supply and demand, every class was full and their was a huge waiting list for entry to the school.


----------



## richy

Hi
i was in gravesend from dec 80 to april 81- G class


----------



## Gordi

Hi gordi here .All the talk about.Peanut boys, went toThe Vindicatrix,in 1954 left there and joined ship inTilbury.As you know opposite Gravesend.Met a girl there she ask me if i was a peanut boy?( because of my uniform) when i said no. she said they call them that because they ,Only earn peanuts for wages cheers Gordi


----------



## Paul Bundey

Hi my is Paul I was at Gravesend N.S.T from 4th nov. to 22nd dec 1968 I was in the catering school I would like to find people who was there when I was .
And yes we were known as peanuts as well it was the best part of my life and a great laugh to .Hope someone remembers me or knows someone


----------



## barrow-boy

Hiya Paul,
I left there 15th November 1968, flew out 3 weeks later to join a B.P. tanker in Italy as a first trip deck boy. Only good memories of that place.
Nick.


----------



## jd9628

*The Peanut Factory*



timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


Hi Timo, I was talking to a good friend of mine last week, who attended Gravesend in the early 60`s (Kevin Watters, from Brummidgeam) and he asked if I knew why attendee`s at the school were refered to as "peanut" when they passed out and wen`t to sea, must admit it is a point of interest, so do you know or know of anyone who could solve this canundrum.


----------



## adrian goode

shaun said:


> I was at the "peanut factory" left in April 1966 just as the strike was finishing. It was hell at the time, cocoa and spicy buns I seem to recall were the highlight of the day. I was in the catering school and learned much that i was able to use throughout my working life as a hotel manager, licensee and caterer.
> 
> Shaun Rennison. Hull


shaun are you still about was at seaschool gravesend april 1966/
Adrian goode


----------



## adrian goode

adrian goode said:


> shaun are you still about was at seaschool gravesend april 1966/
> Adrian goode


looking in my discharge book course at gravesend started 7/2/66
till 1/4/66 it would seem it would seem i was not there the same time as you shaun.
adrian


----------



## poverf

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


Hi if you go on allatsea.cx they have a section on NSTS and loads of photos Paul


----------



## poverf

Paul Bundey said:


> Hi my is Paul I was at Gravesend N.S.T from 4th nov. to 22nd dec 1968 I was in the catering school I would like to find people who was there when I was .
> And yes we were known as peanuts as well it was the best part of my life and a great laugh to .Hope someone remembers me or knows someone


Hi if you go on allatsea.cx they have a section on NSTS and loads of photos Paul


----------



## paul cooke

*gravesend*

hi i was there from 28/12/1966 to 17/03/1967,spent all newyear looking across the thames , all of the other lads were on christmas leave,there was only a few of us there till they came of leave,god knows why they didnt let us join after newyear.caught the flu and ended up in sick bay for a week,luckly it was back end of training so i didnt have to do a extra week/good memories?


----------



## gooders77

Hi all i am new on this site but reading all these posts about Gravesend brought so many memories flooding back i had to sign on. I started sea school 31 July 1978 and left 27 october 78, D class catering, dorm 26.If i remember correctly we were only there a week had the haircut and sent home for 3 weeks summer holiday(didnt go out with a haircut like that the whole time i was home)I would love to hear from anyone there the same time for a catch up as i made some good friends there.


----------



## dondoncarp

was there oct 81 til feb 82 t-class deck,1st trip RFA Tidespring Falklands War


----------



## malcolm matthews

I was there in 77 durring the queens jubilee ,they told us that everyone can go home for the party's and then they cancelled it 4 days. before,all shore leave was stopped ,so all of us had to stay on site which pissed us off, the high lite of the day was a food fight in the tv lounge


----------



## Peter Beswick

I was at the school from september'69 to jan'70. Had a great time. Can't remember any bad memories of place. I was in Z class. Can't remember any names of the other lads there but I remember two scousers I bumped into at gravesend station. Shame it's not being used for its original purpose. One good memory was me and seven other lads were chosen to represent the merchant navy at the remembrance festival at the Albert hall.


----------



## The Baxman

HOOPERMAN said:


> hi all i was there november 72 to febuary 73,remember mighty mouse,fire fighting instructer was a guy called mcguiness i think,dentist at that time was an animal.locals hated peanuts,ive been told the police have the school now,
> served on the BP tanker BRITISH PATROL, BA STAR twice,lpg tankers FARADAY and CAVENDISH,and the HARDWICKE GRANGE,[/QUOTE
> 
> Iwas there from 1st week december until february ,enjoyed it .I was in E class, remember Captain Adlams daughter coming to Friday disco, ***** teasing tart


----------



## SANDANCER1

*Sailor Factory*



Broady said:


> I attended Gravesend between Sept-Dec 78 what an experience but was it worth it,getting chased by the locals,doing a bit of peanut bashing


Hi Broady I was at Gravesend at the same time as you(Aug-Dec 78, I was the little Geordie in Dorm 1, must admit to start with it was a very daunting experience, but what later transpired was the beginning of some quality friendships and a great life on the ocean waves for me


----------



## SANDANCER1

debbru said:


> Hi all, I was one of the local girls who befriended many peanuts between 1976-81. Contrary to local lads thinking we were all (Peanut scrubbers) and constantly subjecting us to verbal and physical abuse, very few of us slept around. Unlike the yobbish locals the peanuts treated us with respect and became our friends. Well most anyway. We had a blast. My mum and Dad took many peanuts into their home to clean them up after they had been in a fight with the locals or treat them to a sunday roast. I know Gravesend must have seemed doom and gloom and some of you were given a hard time but please don't tar us with the same brush.


Hi debbru, I was one who experienced the warmth and hospitality of you lovely Kent people whilst I was there in 1978, cracking time and great memories


----------



## Broady

SANDANCER1 said:


> Hi Broady I was at Gravesend at the same time as you(Aug-Dec 78, I was the little Geordie in Dorm 1, must admit to start with it was a very daunting experience, but what later transpired was the beginning of some quality friendships and a great life on the ocean waves for me


Hi Sandancer1 yes there were some brilliant times had by all even though we ended up having a bad egg back tracked to our group but he got his come upance.I did 5 years then came ashore but boy would I love to go back just for 1 trip.


----------



## ayahtolla

stevesas said:


> attended peanut school march 79 remember so many of the names mentioned good time still at sea first ship was the canberra and i think it was c class i was in catering


Think i was there about them but i was on deck side, do you remember a guy called mark brown from cardiff he was in catering same time ?(Bounce)


----------



## ayahtolla

CBM said:


> I left Sea School 4 May '79. I remember Mad Jack and the steering contraption (popeye boat) , I remember Mad jack charging a broom...he shouted at it "you are a broom , you are not sweeping, you're charged"
> I was made Leading Hand of a catering dorm although I was Deck. Got made Senior Leading Hand. It didn't stop me dorm raiding though.
> Good times. I joined BP until I was made redundant in '86.
> I have been a prison officer since June '86.
> Cheers
> Mick Crawford


Hi Mick, i left just before you but joined BP aswell (joined my 1st ship mv marun in may '79) , got made redundant in '83 (i think) would love to know if you sailed with any of my mates i am trying to track down. 
Pm me if you get 5 mins cheers, Charlie Edros (*))


----------



## ayahtolla

I was at GSC from early '79 (jan/feb ?) Then joined bp in may '79, would love to hear from anyone who may have sailed on :- mv marun, british explorer, avon, tenacity, tamar, or with capt gill barber.
The best times of my life (excluding having kids) without doubt (Pint)


----------



## Mick Spear

Good to see another City fan on the site. Welcome on borad.
Mick S


----------



## ayahtolla

Mick Spear said:


> Good to see another City fan on the site. Welcome on borad.
> Mick S


(Pint)Thanks, just pm'd you, anymore of us on here ? .


----------



## malcolm matthews

Payed off tenacity december 82 it was my last tanker and a great trip


----------



## ayahtolla

malcolm matthews said:


> Payed off tenacity december 82 it was my last tanker and a great trip


(Applause) Was a bit of a rust bucket when i was on there ('81) and those communal changing rooms were a bit dodgy haha, yeah great times though, i never had 1 photo of any of the ships i was on (except Avon when we were going through the suez, good old bum boats) or many of the guys i sailed with, wish i did :-(.


----------



## marinemec2004

Merchant Navy "Sea School" -Joke! Try proper Sea Training, HMS Ganges and now HMS Raleigh!!
By the way, I did my basic training at Raleigh, followed by specialist training at Sultan.
When I joined the Merch. in 1980, I attended a 3 week Engine Room Ratings course at Mann Island in Liverpool......... Pretty basic believe me..


----------



## marinemec2004

*Avon??*



ayahtolla said:


> (Applause) Was a bit of a rust bucket when i was on there ('81) and those communal changing rooms were a bit dodgy haha, yeah great times though, i never had 1 photo of any of the ships i was on (except Avon when we were going through the suez, good old bum boats) or many of the guys i sailed with, wish i did :-(.


Wasnt the old tanker Matco Avon by any chance??? Midships / Aft accomodation/ Built say around 1964? Ex Mobil Valiant?


----------



## ayahtolla

marinemec2004 said:


> Wasnt the old tanker Matco Avon by any chance??? Midships / Aft accomodation/ Built say around 1964? Ex Mobil Valiant?


Not 100% sure but dont think so(*))


----------



## Broady

marinemec2004 said:


> Merchant Navy "Sea School" -Joke! Try proper Sea Training, HMS Ganges and now HMS Raleigh!!
> By the way, I did my basic training at Raleigh, followed by specialist training at Sultan.
> When I joined the Merch. in 1980, I attended a 3 week Engine Room Ratings course at Mann Island in Liverpool......... Pretty basic believe me..


Are you having a laugh my lad went to HMS Raleigh when asking about training and seamanship he tells me that part of the course was to learn 6 knots now thats what I call basic.You might have only done 3 weeks but the deck course lasted 3 months in which you learnt quite alot


----------



## Broady

marinemec2004 said:


> Wasnt the old tanker Matco Avon by any chance??? Midships / Aft accomodation/ Built say around 1964? Ex Mobil Valiant?


No the British Avons accommodation was all aft.


----------



## Rob Shand

12th of June 1978 in L Class for 10 weeks..

That place was a laugh and a half...


----------



## Taffy williams

*taffy les williams*



timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


Hi i was at the school in 1966, i remeber it well great fun at the time of the world cup, i made many friends Mick Perryman and Freddie both good boxers in the boxing school there, into london on the weekends; was a culture shock for a boy from the valleys


----------



## lordgregory1

I attended gravesend school july 69, I felt like being in prison, talk about being strict!!!. captains inspection every week, polishing floors! the bunk beds were crap! food rubbish!!, anyone remember Mr Rashbrook? I missed my moms cooking, glad to leave!, the air force should bomb it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat McCardle

lordgregory1 said:


> I attended gravesend school july 69, I felt like being in prison, talk about being strict!!!. captains inspection every week, polishing floors! the bunk beds were crap! food rubbish!!, anyone remember Mr Rashbrook? I missed my moms cooking, glad to leave!, the air force should bomb it!!!!!!!!!


Great place, great mates, great time. Nov 76-Feb 77 'X' Class & still at sea.(Pint)


----------



## malcolm matthews

Rashbrook had a rarther tasted daughter who use to come to the disco, he would watch her like a hawk till one time he took his eyes off her and she disappeared behind the curtains with a leading hand ,Rashbrook went berserk when he found them lol


----------



## timo

lordgregory1 said:


> I attended gravesend school july 69, I felt like being in prison, talk about being strict!!!. captains inspection every week, polishing floors! the bunk beds were crap! food rubbish!!, anyone remember Mr Rashbrook? I missed my moms cooking, glad to leave!, the air force should bomb it!!!!!!!!!


Where did you think you was going....? Butlins...? It was'nt that bad...mind you there was one or two wimps there..lol


----------



## Pat McCardle

timo said:


> Where did you think you was going....? Butlins...? It was'nt that bad...mind you there was one or two wimps there..lol


LoL!! PMSL.(Jester)


----------



## Rob Shand

lordgregory1 said:


> I attended gravesend school july 69, I felt like being in prison, talk about being strict!!!. captains inspection every week, polishing floors! the bunk beds were crap! food rubbish!!, anyone remember Mr Rashbrook? I missed my moms cooking, glad to leave!



Awe....diddums


----------



## steve s

i was at gravesend sep 74 to dec met some great people steve beebe who i sailed with ,steve fisher from blackpool and steve nicholl from newcastle all class t deck. good times


----------



## dave beaumont

Was at Gravesend 26th April to 2 July 1971 Catering.Class ??Great time there and met some great guys, still in contact with some these days. Did all that training in catering and after two trips decided it wasnt for me and swapped to deck!! So the learning process began again. But really enjoyed my time at Gravesend.


----------



## The Baxman

malcolm matthews said:


> Rashbrook had a rarther *tasted* daughter who use to come to the disco, he would watch her like a hawk till one time he took his eyes off her and she disappeared behind the curtains with a leading hand ,Rashbrook went berserk when he found them lol


 Yes remember her well , would not have minded tasting her myself , lovely redhead if if I recall correctly


----------



## graham allman

*peanut 1959*



markf said:


> Seems like I'm the oldest to post
> 
> I was there during summer 1956 in the old building
> 
> It was a dump and we had scratchy uniforms, and scratchy blankets
> 
> Best wishes to you all
> 
> Mark F


I was there 1959 and remember those uniforms they were made for the borstall boys.does anybody remember the catering officer ithink is name was Atkins used to shout out in the mornings "out of your pits im coming up these stairs two at a time", the poor bugger could hardly walk fond memorys to all you ex peanuts


----------



## graham allman

Tony D said:


> The peanut name thing must have been awarded later than my time, I never heard it called that.
> Was it still based in the converted womens prison? not that much converting had been done. (*))


I t was peanuts in 1959, I think it was because when you were finaly allowed out you had to be in twos like peanuts in a shell.the only change made to the building was changing the screws from female to male.What a dump but i enjoyed every minute of it, got my discharge book and railway warrent to liverpool, turned up at the pool the same day i left gravesend and was given my first ship. SS ulster drover, a cattle boat trading between Liverpool and londonderry a 600 ton coal burning hulk. stuck it for 6 weeks then went deep sea with orient line the Oronsay was refitting in liverpool
signed on as bell boy grat times


----------



## steve s

*gravesend*

i was at gravesend 1974 but i cant remember the peanut factory being mentioned . i do tho remember being told to stay in pairs but that that was due to the local lads who hated the sight of us, mainly cus of the local girls fondness of our uniforms [strange] left in dec 74 qnd joined mv australind in jan 75 in rotterdam then down to panama and west coast of south america, had such a laugh that most of us signed on to do it again, happy days


----------



## graham allman

dom said:


> do you have any info on any other sea schools


the only other sea school i know of was the vindicatrix in gloucester we went there on a school careers trip in 1958 it was what decided me on going to sea and i got sent to gravesend . The vindicatrix was the hull of an old ship looked pretty rough, never met anybody at sea that went there, does anybody else remember it
regards double DR


----------



## graham allman

john fraser said:


> I was there April/May 1960.What about the "Ships Stewards Handbook" by J.J.Traynor and E.C.Plumb.Anyone still got a copy.In charge was Capt.McKellar,we believed to be master of one of the Queens but others reckoned Sea Cadets.Ch/Of was Broadnbent(?)aka Beady Eyes.Deck officer I remember was Kemp.Catering was Haskins and Lawrence.If you came from Aberdeen you left on a Sunday instead of a Friday,complete with lemon curd sandwich and 2/6p to see you to Aberdeen.
> Didn,t do us any harm as I am still at sea.


i was there may june 59, Askins was my instructor, remember one lecture he was telling us about soups and metioned cockerleeky we all fell about in laughter and couldnt stop, so he stormed out and refused to teach us we all lost our weekend shore leave for that.
graham allman. malta


----------



## graham allman

jim morris said:


> Just arrived at this website. Amazing, the first thread I saw was this one. Oh how the memories came flooding back. I was at the old Sea School in August and September of 1956 and teamed up with a bloke from Canvey Island named Alan Whitcome. We were both on the catering side, I think it was 6 weeks. At the time it seemed like an eternity. He joined the R.M.S. Orion and I finished up on the R.M.S. Oronsay.
> 
> I can't seem to remember any of the instuctors except for one called Mr Plum probably because he was always putting me on report. I do remember wishing I could jack it in and go back to Mum, but my pride wouldn't let me. Thank God I stuck it out and had 5 terrific years till I cocked it all up and fell in love/lust but thats another stor
> Anyone who may remember me send me a private message. The name is Jim Morris from the Isle of Sheppey in Kent.
> 
> Happy sailing to all.
> Jim.


hi jim my name is graham allman from wolverhampton.
i was at gravesend the year after you , but served on the oronsay in 1960 as pursers bellboy tourist class, i joined her after her refit in liverpool, then did one trip on orcades.i am sure we must have met, had you got your rating on oronsay.
regards graham


----------



## the 5th beatle

*Gravesend*

I was there through the summer of 1979 (deck). Can't remember my class although I remember a couple of names - Paul Brophy, Hanson / Hinton ?

A few things I remember:

Dorm Raids in the middle of the night - could get very messy !. I needed 2 stitches after one, as somebody had packed a tool of some sort into their rolled up pillow. Needless to say revenge was sweet later in a retaliatory raid !

Bromide in the tea (so I was led to believe)

The jukebox in the lounge / play area had some great tunes on it

Taking a weekend trip into Charring Cross to have a butchers round London. We'd hide our uniform jacket somewhere so we looked like members of the Jam (*))

Trying to get back to the college after an evening in Gravesend was a bit of an adventure, as gangs of local lads would be waiting to ambush us - usually Chelsea / West Ham skins ...etc. They didn't like us chatting up the local girls 

The PE / Fitness instructor at the college whose name escapes me. Kept going on about cleanliness & hygiene all the time, but it had a very positive lasting effect on me to this day, almost to the point of OCD ! 

All in all I loved it there, and it would be great if anyone wants to get in touch who were there at the same time and might remember me - Dave Taylor from Liverpool.

As a footnote: My very 1st trip was on the Gardner of Glasgow coaster 'St. Aidan' carrying coal from Runcorn to Warrenpoint. Lasted about 6 weeks before I managed to get on the ACL ACT2 bound from Seaforth to OZ/NZ

Happy days


----------



## marinemec2004

the 5th beatle said:


> I was there through the summer of 1979 (deck). Can't remember my class although I remember a couple of names - Paul Brophy, Hanson / Hinton ?
> 
> A few things I remember:
> 
> Dorm Raids in the middle of the night - could get very messy !. I needed 2 stitches after one, as somebody had packed a tool of some sort into their rolled up pillow. Needless to say revenge was sweet later in a retaliatory raid !
> 
> Bromide in the tea (so I was led to believe)
> 
> The jukebox in the lounge / play area had some great tunes on it
> 
> Taking a weekend trip into Charring Cross to have a butchers round London. We'd hide our uniform jacket somewhere so we looked like members of the Jam (*))
> 
> Trying to get back to the college after an evening in Gravesend was a bit of an adventure, as gangs of local lads would be waiting to ambush us - usually Chelsea / West Ham skins ...etc. They didn't like us chatting up the local girls
> 
> The PE / Fitness instructor at the college whose name escapes me. Kept going on about cleanliness & hygiene all the time, but it had a very positive lasting effect on me to this day, almost to the point of OCD !
> 
> All in all I loved it there, and it would be great if anyone wants to get in touch who were there at the same time and might remember me - Dave Taylor from Liverpool.
> 
> As a footnote: My very 1st trip was on the Gardner of Glasgow coaster 'St. Aidan' carrying coal from Runcorn to Warrenpoint. Lasted about 6 weeks before I managed to get on the ACL ACT2 bound from Seaforth to OZ/NZ
> 
> Happy days


I too sailed on the ACT2, Last steam ship ( container) in Cunard . All the other ACT boats were re-engined ( Steam to Diesel) Have very fond memories of ACT 2. Did 8 months on her as senior mechanic. States/ OZ/NZ and back and back again.
Few years after leaving the Merch. (Now in Oil and Gas game) was working in Bangladesh. -Chittagong to be precise. Went down to the ship breakers yard for a look see, and there was the old ACT 2 -now renamed Morecambe Bay being cut up for scrap! Tell you all, brought a tear to my eye. Cracking ship, cracking crew and cracking runs! One of THE best ships I ever sailed on.
ACT2 R.I.P.!


----------



## david best

Hi, I was at sea school from April 79 till July 79. One of my fellow classmates was Bob Flux from Tilbury. I last seen Bob was on the quayside waiting to replace me on the Wadhurst, Stevies tanker as we came alongside on the Thames. Just wondered if any one has an update as to where Bob is today. Many thanks.


----------



## Namron13

I was there in Gravesend from December 27, 1967 till March 8, 1968 (deck) had some really good times while I was there, sorry can't remember any of my class mate buddies back then, my first ship was the Empress of Canada as deck boy, Liverpool to Montreal Canada.


----------



## Alan_Davies

Hi, I was at Gravesend from November '76 - February '77.

I was a deckie but can't recall which class I was in. All I can remember were a few guys from my dormitory, such as "Bat" from Devon, Eaton from Birkenhead, "Farmer" from Plymouth, Thomas from Liverpool, Pat from Manchester and Dandy.

I can recall getting up in the dark to muster outside each morning. We'd also grab someone's mattress and use it to buff the floor with. Also, the obligatory dorm raids too!

Abiding memories of being on a freezing, windswept Thames in the rowing boat and not having a clue what I was supposed to be doing, whilst supposedly taking control of it. I remember clearly the lads had their oars raised with the ice-cold water running down onto their hands and my mind just going blank - McGroggan(?) bellowed out at me... "Do you know what you're doing?" .... to which I replied... "No, sir" - happy days!


----------



## Alan_Davies

Alan_Davies said:


> Hi, I was at Gravesend from November '76 - February '77.
> 
> I was a deckie but can't recall which class I was in. All I can remember were a few guys from my dormitory, such as "Bat" from Devon, Eaton from Birkenhead, "Farmer" from Plymouth, Thomas from Liverpool, Pat from Manchester and Dandy.
> 
> I can recall getting up in the dark to muster outside each morning. We'd also grab someone's mattress and use it to buff the floor with. Also, the obligatory dorm raids too!
> 
> Abiding memories of being on a freezing, windswept Thames in the rowing boat and not having a clue what I was supposed to be doing, whilst supposedly taking control of it. I remember clearly the lads had their oars raised with the ice-cold water running down onto their hands and my mind just going blank - McGroggan(?) bellowed out at me... "Do you know what you're doing?" .... to which I replied... "No, sir" - happy days!




Sorry, meant to say from November '77 - February '78.


----------



## qprdude

*Happy days*

1967, can't remember what month but I have my Discharge book and seamans card somewhere so I might have search for it in the loft.
Catering class, in the top floor dorm, just inside the gates to the left.

Can't understand why lots of people think the training school was hard. Too easy a life before possibly. I thought it was the making of our class (catering). We arrived from all parts of the UK as gawky teenagers and left 8 weeks (I think) later, full of confidence and ready to conquer the world.

Yes it might have been a bit chilly for some, but for a farmers boy from the sticks in Aberdeenshire, it was bloody luxury. The food was Ok as far as I was concerned, and the trainers were pretty decent, bearing in mind what they had to deal with!

Remember taking the Ferry to Tilbury to look at the ships, and ended up taking a bus to Basildon (don't ask)! Got on fairly well with some of the local lasses but had to be mindfull of some of the lads. 

Remember a very tall thin lad from Llanelli,always joking and singing funny songs, a stocky guy from Lowestoft (good boxer) and my friend Robert Hodge/Hodges? from Hawkhurst in Kent. Being from Aberdeen and unlikely to get home for a weekend leave, I was invited down to Hawkhurst. A really nice guy and a really nice family. Funny how names escape you as you get older but addresses don't. Robert (I think), definitely lived in Plum Tree Cottages, Hawkhurst.
Only spent three years at sea before settling down in London, but they were a very happy three years.

PS. I'd be careful of following the link to allatsea.cx, it looks to be carrying a virus. My Norton keeps flagging up a red intrusion alert when I try to connect. OK if you have a good anti-virus.


----------



## robert thompson gss 1967

i was also there in 1967, as a deck trainee.I remember the hatch, and derrick not working ,until our practical exam came around.I can still see our instructor shaking his head in dismay, to this day. we did pass though. I was good friends with a lad from aberdeen, who i am now trying to contact again. seehow that goes. I think though the sea school taught us to work as a part of a team, which we eventually took to sea with us. best wishes all, rob.


----------



## qprdude

robert thompson gss 1967 said:


> i was also there in 1967, as a deck trainee.I remember the hatch, and derrick not working ,until our practical exam came around.I can still see our instructor shaking his head in dismay, to this day. we did pass though. I was good friends with a lad from aberdeen, who i am now trying to contact again. seehow that goes. I think though the sea school taught us to work as a part of a team, which we eventually took to sea with us. best wishes all, rob.


To be honest Rob, I have a feeling I was the only one there from Aberdeen , but as classes left and new ones came in it was difficult to know for sure. Certainly in my intake there was only one little lost kid from up here, Me.
It would be good to know if you get in touch with your old pal.
I don't suppose the training the derrick would be any good nowadays mate!
I found my registration card and discharge book.
Seems like I was at Gravesend from August 21st 1967 for 8 weeks.


----------



## robert thompson gss 1967

Hi qprdude looking at my nus card i was in the previous intake to you the lad i was on about his names arthur Hutchison.He joined the p.o ship oronsay.We dont have a mn now never mind a hatch ,derrick cheers rob


----------



## qprdude

robert thompson gss 1967 said:


> Hi qprdude looking at my nus card i was in the previous intake to you the lad i was on about his names arthur Hutchison.He joined the p.o ship oronsay.We dont have a mn now never mind a hatch ,derrick cheers rob


I joined the St. Clair after sea school.(North of Scotland Orkney and Shetland Shipping company) Aberdeen to Lerwick. She had a derrick on the foredeck. Not that I ever got near it, I was too busy serving the second class passengers their suppers and breakfasts, cleaning the day cabins and puking over the side!


----------



## robert thompson gss 1967

I joined a shell tanker if i ever see another tin of red lead


----------



## geoffakelly

*M class june1980 to sept1980*

Anyone else there in june 1980 m class...I nearly never got through as i was mad as hell and treated the place as just one great laugh of which it was..
My parents were too poor for me to ever go home on weekend leave..I remember going the 1980 grand prix at brands hatch with a access all areas badge via the flying angel club... 

I robbed one of the instructors cars and drove it around the fields ,it was a mg midget if i remember right.. 
I remember going local bashing with a few of us just for a change..

spent from 1980 to 2000 at sea...great times...


----------



## davidnewman

Hi
I to was at Gravesend Sea Training School from 30/11/1959 until 5/ 2/1960. Left then to join P&O Orcades. If anyone was there at the same time I would very much like to here from them.


----------



## Jon2211

Jackdaw said:


> I was there Feb '81 to June '81 (U Class) so we probably saw each other
> Our dorm (36) Leading hand was X class. Can't remember his name now but he was Irish and had dark hair.
> Had some laughs there but was glad to get out of the place.


I was the class in front of you, T-class Feb to May 81.


----------



## timo

Jackdaw..........i was in X class, (Dec 80 till April 81), I remember the Irish lad who was your leading hand, soft spoken southern Irish lad if I remember rightly.


----------



## AllisterSpeirs

*Lampie Adelaide*



dom said:


> do you have any info on any other sea schools


Sure do Dom went to the T.S.Dolphin in 57 in Leith,looking back I cant remember to many bad times,however I had a mate who wanted to go sea but they sent him to the Vindie he only lasted three weeks.


----------



## Ron H.

*Gravesend Sea School 1964/1965*

Hi,
I was at GSS December 1964 to Feb.1965. Anyone else out there at Gravesend during this period?
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## vinvictor

*Gravesend kent*

I was there 23/11/64-15/01/65 (sent us all home for Christmas) the local girls called us peanuts don't know why? rubbish food and that chocolate drink with a currant bun. I ended up in hospital with the flu!
it was very cold.(Thumb)


----------



## Ron H.

*Gravesend Sea School*

Hi VinVictor,
Nice to hear from someone who 'suffered' GSS in winter of 1964 - yes it was very cold! I remember having to turn to about 6am if you wanted to get a cup of the chocolate drink - it was so damn cold I made the effort each morning. I see from my Discharge Book my time at GSS was from 14 December 1964 to 5 February 1965. Sent home for Christmas and told to be back by 10.00am at the end of the break. Some of our lads lived in the North East and Scotland! I came back from the Midlands arriving at GSS late afternoon and no-one said a word! Talking of the cold - one night after lights out an officer got us all to leave our bunks and stand outside each 'cabin'. One of the lads was wearing jeans over the top of his pj's the officer exploded into a rage and gave the poor lad hell. He was only trying to stay warm. No heating, doors left open all night, no wonder we were cold! I still have my photos of our intake - both in uniform and catering whites - I shall upload them. Maybe someone will spot themselves in the groups. Please checkout the Gallery in the Members Faces section.


----------



## vinvictor

Just to add when I got the flu it was not the local hospital, but I think
the on site sick room attended by the school Quack , it was the only place that had heating.(Thumb)


----------



## stevecebu

vinvictor said:


> Just to add when I got the flu it was not the local hospital, but I think
> the on site sick room attended by the school Quack , it was the only place that had heating.(Thumb)


it must of been man flu you had,a lot of it that year,


----------



## stevecebu

do you hear there do you hear there all trainees muster in the court yard,was there nov 78 to 79 u class deck,and no, 1 dorm so we had to be good boys as right above ships office. not happy days, but so glad i went there,remember hearing the trains go by wishing i was on it,now hate the trains,


----------



## seacook

Iwas there coronation year, I seem to remember some of us got to go! not me tho'


----------



## ray1950

vaughan said:


> He made us row!! He was a top guy probably the nicest Bast*rd in there!(Jester)


 what was he called used to scream and shout looked like a German SS with glasses on he was on the catering side[/QUOTE] long time ago, sept - dec 1966 remember paddy he was our instructer, we rowed him to the pub many times. i do not remember the ss officers name but i do know he put me on a charge for being insubordinate. lost my shore leave.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

ray1950 said:


> what was he called used to scream and shout looked like a German SS with glasses on he was on the catering side


 long time ago, sept - dec 1966 remember paddy he was our instructer, we rowed him to the pub many times. i do not remember the ss officers name but i do know he put me on a charge for being insubordinate. lost my shore leave.[/QUOTE]

Phillips


----------



## Alan G

*photos*

This was the Class of 4th quarter 66, thats me in the Cooks Hat, and I am on the far right on the Deck photo.


----------



## Lofty Shears

Jon2211 said:


> I was the class in front of you, T-class Feb to May 81.


Jon, I was also there feb to may 81, J class catering, dorm 20 I think, I was tall rockabilly from Bradford, regards. Julian Shears ( I was called shakin Shears !whilst there)(LOL)


----------



## Jim (Paddy) Simpson

Anyone at the college between Dec 81 - March 82? I was there then as a Leading Hand - Catering Steward


----------



## dondoncarp

Jim (Paddy) Simpson said:


> Anyone at the college between Dec 81 - March 82? I was there then as a Leading Hand - Catering Steward


I was deck T class from october 81,a lot of snow if i remember
had a lad from NI in my class,eamon mulholland i think his name was,a stiff little fingers fan


----------



## longneck

*Cape Howe*



Jeffers said:


> I attended the NSTS Sept-Dec '68. I went down to the pool when I got back to South Shields and was given my first ship, the ore carrier Cape Howe. We sailed on the 17th Dec, 4 days before my 17th birthday and I was away for 6 months on that first trip.
> 
> I don't remember many details about the sea school, I know I got in a bit of bother because I wasn't very good at doing my laundry. A couple of scouse lads used to pick on me about it, until one night they decided to apply boot polish to my privates. I put up quite a struggle, as you might guess! They were so impressed with my efforts that we were the best of pals for the rest of the course.
> 
> I must have improved my ironing because I was later made up to Leading Hand.
> 
> I don't remember any names from the course, but the school was run by a Captain Adlam? (not sure about spelling) at the time. I do remember that we nick-named the school rules book "The thoughts of Mao Tse Adlam" inspired by Mao's little Red book of the Chinese cultural revolution.
> 
> Rowing on the Thames is one memory I have retained, it was bl**dy cold!


hi,
Just spotted your thread and was pleasantly surprised to see you made your 1st trip on the good ship Cape Howe as i also made mine on her in November 1972 Newport ( Wales ) to Port Cartier ( Canada )
They made me peggy on my first trip what a nightmare that turned into, 6 weeks was enough for me but still some good memories i guess.


----------



## vaughan

*What a motley crew*

NSTS Gravesend May 1966 me backrow second from the left, Deck Officer Mr Ralph, are main Officer was Paddy Magoran but he got stuck in the Pub


----------



## The Baxman

Where can I find class pics of GSTC ?


----------



## mike pen

hi,there are some on here,try life on board.
regards,mike


----------



## RROGERS

*Rrogers*



timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


 L live in Gravesend & remember when the sea school was down on the promenade I used to go to Gordon school &we used to meet the peanuts on the prom for a ruck then when I left school I wanted to go to sea but I was told I would have to go to sea school which I did not want to do so I managed to get a job on the gravesend tilbury ferry then I went to tilbury pool and Mr Mills got me a ship the old sea school is now apartments


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> long time ago, sept - dec 1966 remember paddy he was our instructer, we rowed him to the pub many times. i do not remember the ss officers name but i do know he put me on a charge for being insubordinate. lost my shore leave.


Phillips[/QUOTE]

The above post is NOT mine?? I was at the sea school in 1949, and the catering officer mentioned above (looked like Himmler) name was Phillips, never had Paddy as an instructor, I was on the Deck side but Phillips who was the chief steward seemed to take charge of all parades etc, and low behold anyone showing up with unpolished shoes or a dirty shirt etc


----------



## bobboready

Hi all, I went to Gravesend just on the changeover from the prison to the new school in 1967, and we were called peanuts then


----------



## Teknopara

I was at NSTS April 75 til July 75 H class, ours was one of the last Boy Cooks before they just had catering boys.After sea days went into catering shoreside, hated it,ran a pub for a while then complete career change and joined Ambulance service to which I have been in for the last 26 years.


----------



## bobboready

Teknopara said:


> I was at NSTS April 75 til July 75 H class, ours was one of the last Boy Cooks before they just had catering boys.After sea days went into catering shoreside, hated it,ran a pub for a while then complete career change and joined Ambulance service to which I have been in for the last 26 years.


Hiya, I was in from 67 to 70, went to too many wars, Vietnam being the last. Came out, learnt carpentry and joinery, and never looked back. But every day I think of the sea, and the mates I made and had a crack with. I was on Oriana, for P&O, Reina Del Mar, Union Castle Line, Aramaic, Shaw Saville Line, Vibex, Horomya and Haustrum, Shell Tankers.


----------



## adrianvare

Malcolm Frost said:


> hi
> I was at gravesend in january 1965
> my class photos are on m-navydays website.
> 
> malc.


I was there with ya ....Jan 1965 Adrian Vare R818281


----------



## vinvictor

I was a the old school at Gravesend 23 Nov 1964-15 Jan 1965. R 812989
then sailed on mv. Sheaf field, mv. Wellpark (old Wellpark), mv. Joya Mccance,
mv. La Primavera, ss. Empress of Canada (expo67 Canada), mv. Priam, mv. Longstone. Where has the time gone, seems a long time ago will be 65 next month.


----------



## ian butler

*ian butler*

i was there jan79 march79 great memories


----------



## steven39

I am looking for sea school friend back in November 1990. I was at the NSTS from the september to the end of November, I done training as a chef in the catering department. I left here and got my first ship in barry dock, i sailed out on the Geest Bay.

Im looking for anyone who sailed on the Geest bay between December 1990 to June 1991. you can contact me on 07429227735


----------



## NINJA

I have just read the book PEANUT by John Cecil about time passing through Gravesend Sea School, very good.


----------



## jasper

NINJA said:


> I have just read the book PEANUT by John Cecil about time passing through Gravesend Sea School, very good.


Thank you Ninja. 

Anybody interested in the book can PM me for a signed copy or alternatively click on my signature.
It will also be available through your local Waterstones.

Regards,

Jasper.


----------



## Popeye_Ping

Yep, I went to Gravesend school in 1990, had a serious accident in the galley and returned later to finish off. It snowed heavily while I was there and since we were all on nine pounds a week pocket money or something like that no one ever had any smokes! We did a stint on the TS Jonas Hanway - I forgot a lot of that stuff so cheers for reminding me.


----------



## GravesendReporter

Hello everyone. I'm Tony - a freelance reporter at the Gravesend Reporter and we'd like to do a feature on Gravesend Sea School. 

I believe it closed down ten years ago, and it would be great to celebrate its existence (warts and all) a decade after its demise. 

I've read through the remarkable anecdotes on this forum and would like to use some of these in the feature. But I do need to put real names to usernames - so if you can tell me here or by direct message that would be grand. 

My editor wants the story today. (Yeah, I know.) Thanks for your help.


----------



## Andy

GravesendReporter said:


> Hello everyone. I'm Tony - a freelance reporter at the Gravesend Reporter and we'd like to do a feature on Gravesend Sea School.
> 
> I believe it closed down ten years ago, and it would be great to celebrate its existence (warts and all) a decade after its demise.
> 
> I've read through the remarkable anecdotes on this forum and would like to use some of these in the feature. But I do need to put real names to usernames - so if you can tell me here or by direct message that would be grand.
> 
> My editor wants the story today. (Yeah, I know.) Thanks for your help.


Usernames should be ok, but no full names without express permission of the individual concerned. Please credit our site in any publication, along with our web address.
regards,
Andy
Admin


----------



## GravesendReporter

Andy said:


> Usernames should be ok, but no full names without express permission of the individual concerned. Please credit our site in any publication, along with our web address.


Thanks for the message. All credits will be fine - we usually do that.

Don't worry - unless they send direct message or give approval, I have no intention of using quotes. I just want to find out who wants to talk to the Gravesend Reporter.


----------



## uncle Ray

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


I was a peanut in 1971 class Z 31 ( deck )


----------



## uncle Ray

*Gravesend Peanut Farm*

I was at Gravesend from Jan 1971, 3 months of laughs and fekkin polishing floors, class Z 31 ( Deck ) had a great time down there 
anyone remember Old Puffin Billy !!!


----------



## ROSS ANDREWS

I spent April to June at NSTS 1967 .Official opening during this time.


----------



## Splinter16

I was at Gravesend in 1976, the exact months escape me, but I do remember doing 5 weeks training and then being sent home for the summer break, where I was taken ill and had to have a major op which meant I was unable to re join my original class and had to join another class which was 3 or 4 weeks behind. I can't remember anything bad to be honest, good times, just kept my head down and got on with it. Lucky enough upon leaving I joined my 1st ship with a classmate, we were put up in London for a couple of nights and then flown with the whole crew to join the MV Lindenhall in Jeddah, I think the other lads name was Dave Green from Norwich. I can't really remember any other names from there altho I do seem to recall a lad called 'Spike' from Leeds, and from my original class the lad that was made leading hand, I think had the surname Shipp


----------



## zulusmith21

i was at gravesend from 6 feb to 14 april 1961.all i remember about it was the cold weather, particularly when rowing on the thames. I had just arrived in england from sunny Rhodesia [africa ] to join the merchant navy. I ended up in the sick bay with pneumonia. we slept on bunk beds in long dorms, and the bathrooms were outside in the freezing cold. made some good friends and look back on it with fond memories.


----------



## Nessa J.

*Sea School*



redgreggie said:


> No, it wasn't ever a womens prison, I think the correct story is that it was built purposefully at the end of the war to train much sought after Merchant Seamen.
> We're not use to the kind of hardship they endured back in the 40s, then they were probably thankful for a job.
> No it wasn't a picnic, I was there back in 1963 or 1964 I'm not too sure, the old memory wears thinner year by year, the way you have to look at it is it was the gate-way into the Merchant Navy, possibly the best 5 working years of my life, giving me so many good memories.
> By the way how many people who went to sea heard the phrase 'pass that tin..........................................'
> It mystyfied me for many a day, now it amuses me when I think about it.
> So if one day you have a passing thought about some-thing special that happened to you because of your sea days then just remember of the 'gratitude ' we should show the training school for turning us into something that was acceptable to our future employers.
> Cheers.............to the 'peanut factory'.


I lived in Gravesend for the first 16 yrs of, my life. The lads from the sea school used to pop into our youth club which was beside the railway crossing on the marshes.(Denton).
I never did know why we called the lads peanuts? (affectionately). Seems rude now but,it wasn't an insult at,the time..Although, some of the local idiots always wanted to pick fights with the lads.

Odd how a few years later I ended up sailing on a few merchant coasters.


----------



## Nick R

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


G class, Feb/May 1977. catering.
"Peanuts, you're never going home !" A song to strike fear in the hearts of many a week 1 cadet !!
I believe it's a Police training facility now.
Nick


----------



## Nick R

steven1960 said:


> I was there feb-june 77, I remember sailing past the school a week after leaving on my first trip and seeing the cadets at lifeboat training.


Hi Steven.
I was there Feb/May 77' G Class Catering 
Nick


----------



## jasper

Nick R said:


> G class, Feb/May 1977. catering.
> "Peanuts, you're never going home !" A song to strike fear in the hearts of many a week 1 cadet !!
> I believe it's a Police training facility now.
> Nick


The first day at Gravesend is described in cringeworthy detail in my book. (Along with the rest of the three months.)

PM me if you would like a signed copy or alternatively you can purchase through Waterstones, Amazon or Authorhouse.


----------



## Trevor Tuck

*Gravesend 1974*



ibuthead said:


> I was there in sept/Nov 1974 I can remember as if it was yesterday those white and blue striped stewards jackets I think my mum still has my uniform somewhere after 32 years and still at sea I can also remember magorran screaming with rage!, while doing your lifeboat training some things you just don't forget
> 
> Ian Butler


Hi Ian,i was alo at Gravesend in Sept / Nov 1974 and still remember those bloody andy pandy jackets us catering boys had to wear,i also remember the bromide coco and the life boat training,i do not remember many names from that time Dundee Dave rings a bell i will have to find my old duffel bag that every one signed when we left,get in touch.(Pint)


----------



## Trevor Tuck

tony browne said:


> Hi there, I was at Gravesend from August 74 to December 74 and was a decky in Z class. I loved every minute of it (at least I think I did) I would like to hear from any body from that period and would love to see some of our class photos as mine were lost years ago.
> Tony


Hi Tony i was there Sept 74 to Nov 74 catering not deck still got a copy of my leaving photo i will hook it out and post it on the site

Trevor Tuck


----------



## steve s

*deck 74*



Trevor Tuck said:


> Hi Tony i was there Sept 74 to Nov 74 catering not deck still got a copy of my leaving photo i will hook it out and post it on the site
> 
> Trevor Tuck


I was there sep to dec 74 in deck class t.still have class photo and names of lots of my friends there. good times . remember the dorm raids that used to take place at nights steve shaw


----------



## JDunn

The peanut factory september to december 66 Deck first ship Cunard Ivernia to NY
Rowing the Thames up to the pub so the officer could get pissed up, we would sneak off to another pub for a quick half then row the drunken the old salt back. Great times, rough and tough and hard to bluff when you left. Hiarcuts, avoided the Swenny Todd as long as possible the last weeks so hair could grow long , maybe down to my ears then was late for line up and all I heard was Dunn Haircut and off I went to get a pig shave, bummer but soon grew it back. Lokking at some pics on one site from the 70's showing the crew in the bar most had long hair though during the 60's you had to prepared to fight for the right to have long hair on every ship you joined


----------



## JDunn

Peanuts in 66 was given to the new lads.


----------



## JDunn

Returning from town along the path was where in 66 the local yobo's would try to ambush us for a punch up. I must have been with a tough looking bunch as we seemed to just sail on through with only the odd scrap until you cleared the area though if you were late you were on your own especiallyb if you had been chatting a local lass then all the locals were out to get you both in town and on the way back.


----------



## JDunn

ian matheson said:


> i remember rowing around the thames on those lifeboats,nobody had a clue what they were supposed to be doing ,magorran just about exploding with rage!, he used to get me and aguy from stornoway to row him and one of the edh teachers up to the ship and lobster or what ever it was called and wait at the jetty while they went in for afew bevvies, they would bring us out a can each for the way back,great days,seems like yesterday.


Rowing up the Thames so old magoran could have a few pints in a old rowing boat from some queens yacht we had to launch the lifeboat then row out to the other boat moored offshore then up to Gravesend and back.


----------



## JDunn

Alan G said:


> I was there in 66 in must have been Sept/ Dec, as I was one who was picked for the Remembrance day march, it was pretty good, as we went to London in those Donkey Jackets, and to brighten them up we had a Lanyard on them, I think they still use them today, it wouldn't be beyond them to get something smarter, we all gathered in the Chelsea Barracks, I think, and got a Lecture from a Sergent Major, who said "if you are Gonna Faint boys just wiggle yer feet in yer boots" I was awe struck by all the real troops, huge blokes in bearskins, and I remember afterwards getting lunch at the Guildhall in London, it is only know in old age do I really know the meaning of what I was a part off, even got myself a Blazer with the M.N. badge on it.
> 
> I wanted to go on deck, but I was Colour blind, so I went Catering instead, my first Ship was the Oransay, P&O and we went down to Aus, all full of immigrants remeber the ten pound poms, I have a group photo of us all I will post, this brings it back, I still have that Tattoo on my right arm, with MN on it, my Mum went ballistic, she said you could have had one on your left arm with "Mum"on it, I remember getting into fights as well, I think there was a lot of Bullying going on, I was one of the Cockneys, in fact even at sea everyone was basically trying to murder everyone else. Just cant remember names at the moment, remember Leman Street in E.1 London where the Pool was? and looking up at that board and seeing all these exotic names of where you could fly out too.
> 
> Forgot to put my name Alan Godfrey, but was Alan Cohen in those days
> 
> Alan


I was there at the same time but on deck and like you I remember going on the March to London. Hours round and round that yard untill we were perfect then off we went I remember it was as cold as a witches tit even with a donkey jacket on. John Dunn from Yorkshire.


----------



## JDunn

Bill Benson said:


> hi russell
> we never got out through day apart from life-boat training on thames, always
> seemed to be rowing back against the tide. Can remember going over on ferry at night to get a pint or two Tilbury side. Only place we could get served.
> bill


We would go over to Tilbury to try and visit as many ships as possible especially foreign registration to cadge foreign cigies then to the pub at lunch time outside the gates, first time I saw someone pour their beer over his lunch and mix it with his gravy weird. Women in Gravesend with tatoos outside the pubs on the way to the ferry.


----------



## JDunn

Alan G said:


> I was there in 66, I think at the end of the year, as I was chosen to march in the Cenotaph parade, in November, I was a catering boy, and I have some photos of the Class, one outside on the deck, with the derricks, and one inside withe the Stewards in their whites.
> 
> I have lost most on my hard drive, when it crashed, but I will rescan them one day.
> 
> ALan


Hi Alan I too was at the school in 66 fall and I too marched at the parade. John Dunn from Yorkshire, I was on deck.


----------



## Roger jamieson

*Gravesend school*

I remember being there had some laughs 
Does any body remember rowing up the river and the instructor going in for a few drams before getting us to row back down to the college ?
While I was there a dog got killed on the rail line and it stunk for ages.
The Friday night disco always finished with rod Stewart we are sailing
We must have been brain washed could explain a few things


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin

Good times!
We chased the Girls and the boys chased us, but in a different way 

Did anyone hear anymore from GravesendReporter who was writing an artricle about life at the NSTC for the local Gravesend paper?

I sent him a PM + a photo.

Jim


----------



## jasper

Jim Mclaughlin said:


> Good times!
> We chased the Girls and the boys chased us, but in a different way
> 
> Did anyone hear anymore from GravesendReporter who was writing an artricle about life at the NSTC for the local Gravesend paper?
> 
> I sent him a PM + a photo.
> 
> Jim


I sent a copy of my book down to them www.jcecil-peanut.com and they said they would include the information and take a small snippet for an article they were going to do around the time of rememberance Day.
I emailed the Editor last week for a copy of the article but have had no reply and cannot find the article online.

Jasper


----------



## OldRon

*Wakey wakey*



rickie said:


> ye went to gravesend 1977 some bloke mcgoran used to shout hands of c###s on with socks water porrage hard fried eggs 5 star


If I remember correctly, the call was:
Wakey Wakey
Rise and Shine!
Let's get to work
For the shipping line
Hands off yer c**ks
On with yer socks
Wakey Wakey
Yer wastin' time!

Or something like that

All I can remember about it is slimey porridge (I've never in my life seen porridge quite like it) and scraping frost off the toilet seat on my second week. I didn't use the toilets for the first week so I had to sit there for quite a while.


----------



## OldRon

dom said:


> sounds like Gravesend Sea School was the local approved school/(Jester)


Sure as hell didn't get _my_ approval!


----------



## The Baxman

JDunn said:


> We would go over to Tilbury to try and visit as many ships as possible especially foreign registration to cadge foreign cigies then to the pub at lunch time outside the gates, first time I saw someone pour their beer over his lunch and mix it with his gravy weird. Women in Gravesend with tatoos outside the pubs on the way to the ferry.


Would that be the The Ship Inn , once on Britains roughest pubs, I had my 16th birthday in there ,I had been going in for about 3 months and the landlord thought I was over age.so on my do he said just sit in the corner and your mates can get the beer in .So I just did as I was told


----------



## Ken Campbell

*Anyone from 1946 on here*

Would like to contact anyone from 1946 ,my nickname was Pudding


----------



## ALAN TYLER

*Catering Class F 1963*

Hoping to attach photo of this class!


----------



## ALAN TYLER

ALAN TYLER said:


> Hoping to attach photo of this class!


I,m back row left, unfortunately can,t remember any names. I think the lad on the front row centre was from Lincoln. Anyone out there recognise themselves?


----------



## marinero

ALAN TYLER said:


> I,m back row left, unfortunately can,t remember any names. I think the lad on the front row centre was from Lincoln. Anyone out there recognise themselves?


Hi Alan. I wouldn't recognise you from that photo (you ugly bugger) I was there Nov. 61 - Dec. 61(Catering) but I don't have a photo or know if a one was taken. If anyone out there has a photo of that class I would be glad if they could upload it on here. My regards to Ann.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## ALAN TYLER

marinero said:


> Hi Alan. I wouldn't recognise you from that photo (you ugly bugger) I was there Nov. 61 - Dec. 61(Catering) but I don't have a photo or know if a one was taken. If anyone out there has a photo of that class I would be glad if they could upload it on here. My regards to Ann.
> 
> Regards (Thumb)


Hi Leo....."Ugly" but didn,t I mature into a fine looking chap!! A real heart-throb at least Ann thinks so. Trust you,re all well. Alan


----------



## john lintern

does anyone know if there is an association relating to the gravesend sea school
if so let me know,thankyou


----------



## Swampy69

Yup there round abot a similar time.
Never forget Head QC in the Kitchen "Level Level" Or that short a***d Irish trainer McGonigaan. Effin and blinding at you all the way up the river to take him to the pub in the bloody lifeboat. Favorite line "Get outa my Fekin boat" Used to scare some that they'd jump!
Tuck shop fights btwn the leavers and the rest, every bloody week. And the last weekers sticking two fingers in your face, then one then the big zero as they counted their days down. Alway remember the Mission being a warm friendlier place than the dorms and bedwrecking. So glad to leave. That railway track must have been litterred with shoes plimpsoles and donkey jackets as they were tossed out of windows on leaving for the last time.


----------



## zac(colin_simpson)

I was there in 68.I remember it being like some kind of young offenders institution.Polish the floors until you could see your face in them.Hungry all the time, sticky buns, chairs flying through the air when Top of the Pops was on in the T V room, jankers. Anyone remember Puffing Billy. Some great laughs though. First ship was Enugu Palm on the Lagos run. Top memories.


----------



## chenry

I went from Sept - Dec 1980 ( L class ) Catering, doing the dorm runs with rolled up towels, good times


----------



## jasper

Apologies for the re-plug, but if anybody hasn't seen this yet the whole three month "tour" is in "Peanut" in all it's glory (deck course).

Amazon or Authorhouse or directly contact me via PM for a signed copy.

Jasper


----------



## steve s

*steve s*



jasper said:


> Apologies for the re-plug, but if anybody hasn't seen this yet the whole three month "tour" is in "Peanut" in all it's glory (deck course).
> 
> Amazon or Authorhouse or directly contact me via PM for a signed copy.
> 
> Jasper


I was there sep to dec 74 class t deck


----------



## oldun

/Am I the oldest Gravesend Trainee, 1949 was my year. Oldun


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

oldun said:


> /Am I the oldest Gravesend Trainee, 1949 was my year. Oldun


What dates in1949 Iwas there May to end of. June in deck dept


----------



## jasper

steve s said:


> I was there sep to dec 74 class t deck


I left as you were arriving.


----------



## oldun

I am pretty sure it was Feb. 48, in Catering section. I have a "class photo" somewhere that I will find and publish. Nice to know I am not the only one of that era still kicking. Who knows we may have enough for a reunion in a phonebox. Thanks Hamish, Oldun


----------



## nelasj

*Gravesend seaschool 1961 !*

Hello to you all,
my husband who is now 67 would like to find someone who was at Gravesend Seaschool for 9 months in 1962. (He tried once somewhere online, and now does not want to try any more, so I am trying on his behalf). He seems to doubt he would find anyone, but I am giving it another go. He does not remember any names, but I have the following info. Please if you were on any of these and you remember Joe, or Jonah, or Malcolm Crossley Jones, who was 15-16 at the time, please get in touch with me:
- 9 months of sea school in Gravesend spring/summer 1962.
- On 11.Nov.1962 took part in the Cenotaph parade.
- First ship he went on was "Stirling Castle", a trip to South Africa, 6 weeks and 2 weeks back. So first ship around December 1962. He did this trip 3 times.
- Around June 1963 joined the ship "The Franconia" for a 6 months trip to New York. So all together till about May 1964.
Anyone out there? Ring any bells? Any photos from that time or ship, or Gravesend Seaschool photos from that time?
It would be greatly appreciated, I am sure he would love to see something of that era, especially find someone online from that era (or at least a son or daughter...).
He has unfortunately forgotten his number or any ID number, or such.
We live in Vienna, he has just retired, and I am still working. He spends a lot of time online... mainly reading the UK news ...

Thanks in advance!
Nela Soldatov-Jones


----------



## oldun

Nelasj, At 67 he is still a boy, I'm 83 and altho I have'nt found anyone from my Gravesend days (1948) yet, I have had advice from some great "shipmates" that he will find on these pages. He will probably meet up with someone he sailed with or at least sailed on the same ship or for the same company. Retirement is the Third Age to be enjoyed not endured! Sail on young friend. Oldun


----------



## TONY CLYNE

Was at Gravesend Aug/Sept/Oct 1959 Higgins was instructor remember Haskins, got crossed anchors and was part of colour party, slow marched colours length of St. Pauls Cath. at Seamans rememberance service Oct. Used to get food parcels from home, sugar for the porridge and cakes was everybodies friend, also made money drawing tatoos on the lads arms 3d and 6d a time.


----------



## Chris Champion

*Early Background History of Gravesend Sea School*

Hi All,

I am in the process of compiling a book based on my fathers time in the Merchant Navy between 1946 to 1955. As part of my research I have published some background history about Gravesend Sea School on my website, which I hope you will find of interest.

http://championfh.net/genealogy/championfh-histories/Gravesend%20Sea%20School%20V1.0.pdf

Chris
www.championfh.net


----------



## Chris Champion

*Gravesend Sea School*



oldun said:


> /Am I the oldest Gravesend Trainee, 1949 was my year. Oldun


My father was their during period July/September 1946.

Chris
www.championfh.net


----------



## Chris Champion

*Gravesend Sea School*



mick burke said:


> Not the oldest // I was there in sept 1955//


My father went to the old sea school during period July/September 1946.

Chris
www.championfh.net


----------



## dmeek1109

I was at GSTS left Aug/Sept 1963 and enjoyed my time there. On leaving did 2 trips to Trinidad on MT Regent Eagle. Have a class photo somewhere will try and find it. One memory at lights-out was intructedstand by your beds or get in them


----------



## DRL1962

*Z Class Gravesend Sea College*

I was at Gravesend in March 79 - June 79. Best thing I ever did joining the merchant navy. Although when I left the navy in 82, I never carried on my career in a nautical role. I remember getting peanut flu and thought I was going to kick the bucket in Gravesend. The dorm raids in the middle of the night !!!. Stopped from going to the flying angel up the road when your shore leave was stopped because the dorm wasn't clean enough on inspection. Met some good mates (Where are they now). Get in touch if you remember me. Oh, and my first ship was the MV Stonepool (Rust Bucket)


----------



## leo roberts

*leo roberts cook*



timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


you aint neva goin ome peanut , thought they sank the sea school way back and gave it to the met police i was there from jan till april 75 and i cant rember ever having a laugh there good job i had a disciplined up bringing or i would have been among the first 30 of my in tack that would have walked 38 started 11 finished you still at sea or did you chuck it im still hard at it but hey ho the leave,s good and gives me time to pursue my hobbies and interests moneys pants these days though


----------



## ChasH

*chasH*



timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


I went to Gravesend in 58 I remember walking the courtyard every morning freezing cold to do ablutions cold water showers and sinks grub crap never heard the phrase peanut factory plenty jankers and gate duty fights nearly every day still it kept you fit


----------



## Tammi

Hi,

I was wondering if there is anyone out there who could help me. My dad apparently went to the Gravesend sea school in the early 1970s, possibly 1971, I remember him showing me a picture in a paper of him making a sail when I was younger. His name was Chris (Christopher) Leadbeater and he was from Guernsey. Unfortunately he died in 1997 in a boating accident when I was 12. He taught myself and younger brother how to row and drive boats around Guernsey but we were never told anything about his life before becoming a skipper for the island of jethou. Does anyone recognise/remember his name or can fill us in on what he would have learnt while in Gravesend. My mum also told me recently he went on a boat to south africa. Would this had been at the same time?

Thanks
Tamara Leadbeater


----------



## ChasH

*chash*



nelasj said:


> Hello to you all,
> my husband who is now 67 would like to find someone who was at Gravesend Seaschool for 9 months in 1962. (He tried once somewhere online, and now does not want to try any more, so I am trying on his behalf). He seems to doubt he would find anyone, but I am giving it another go. He does not remember any names, but I have the following info. Please if you were on any of these and you remember Joe, or Jonah, or Malcolm Crossley Jones, who was 15-16 at the time, please get in touch with me:
> - 9 months of sea school in Gravesend spring/summer 1962.
> - On 11.Nov.1962 took part in the Cenotaph parade.
> - First ship he went on was "Stirling Castle", a trip to South Africa, 6 weeks and 2 weeks back. So first ship around December 1962. He did this trip 3 times.
> - Around June 1963 joined the ship "The Franconia" for a 6 months trip to New York. So all together till about May 1964.
> Anyone out there? Ring any bells? Any photos from that time or ship, or Gravesend Seaschool photos from that time?
> It would be greatly appreciated, I am sure he would love to see something of that era, especially find someone online from that era (or at least a son or daughter...).
> He has unfortunately forgotten his number or any ID number, or such.
> We live in Vienna, he has just retired, and I am still working. He spends a lot of time online... mainly reading the UK news ...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Nela Soldatov-Jones


i was at Gravesend in 58 i to was on the sterling castle and Franconia ex ivernia don't know if this helps all the best chasH


----------



## Bob Cook

jasper said:


> Apologies for the re-plug, but if anybody hasn't seen this yet the whole three month "tour" is in "Peanut" in all it's glory (deck course).
> 
> Amazon or Authorhouse or directly contact me via PM for a signed copy.
> 
> Jasper


Really enjoyed the book, brought back lots of great memories. However I find it hard to believe that you do not mention anyone dropping out at Gravesend. Can't remember the exact figure but I was their Sept to Dec 1975 and just over 50% failed to make it through the training. Remember very clearly four walking out whilst waiting to see Sweeney Todd. Most dropped out in the first 3 to 4 weeks but even had them leaving in week 11. I wobbled a bit as my father was seriously ill. He died 15 days after I left. Pleased I saw it through. Happiest days of my life. I would love to hear from anyone who was in U class at the same time.


----------



## jasper

Really glad you enjoyed the book, Bob.
You know what, it didn't even cross my mind about anybody dropping out. My class must have been unique as I dont recall it happening whilst I was there (It probably did, just not that I was aware).
Thanks for reading and all the best. 

John (Jasper).


----------



## dave beaumont

I can remember one guy dropping out in the ninth week of the ten week catering course!! Just said had enough and left. A few went earlier in course,probably after a dorm raid or the dreaded haircut.I loved my time there though and met a few good guys there,some i email still after 43 years.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

nelasj said:


> Hello to you all,
> my husband who is now 67 would like to find someone who was at Gravesend Seaschool for 9 months in 1962. (He tried once somewhere online, and now does not want to try any more, so I am trying on his behalf). He seems to doubt he would find anyone, but I am giving it another go. He does not remember any names, but I have the following info. Please if you were on any of these and you remember Joe, or Jonah, or Malcolm Crossley Jones, who was 15-16 at the time, please get in touch with me:
> - 9 months of sea school in Gravesend spring/summer 1962.
> - On 11.Nov.1962 took part in the Cenotaph parade.
> - First ship he went on was "Stirling Castle", a trip to South Africa, 6 weeks and 2 weeks back. So first ship around December 1962. He did this trip 3 times.
> - Around June 1963 joined the ship "The Franconia" for a 6 months trip to New York. So all together till about May 1964.
> Anyone out there? Ring any bells? Any photos from that time or ship, or Gravesend Seaschool photos from that time?
> It would be greatly appreciated, I am sure he would love to see something of that era, especially find someone online from that era (or at least a son or daughter...).
> He has unfortunately forgotten his number or any ID number, or such.
> We live in Vienna, he has just retired, and I am still working. He spends a lot of time online... mainly reading the UK news ...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Nela Soldatov-Jones


Lots of photo,s in the gallery of Gravesend S S. I was there in 1963.


----------



## vinvictor

New Photo found 1964-1965 Greavesend ss


----------



## vaughan

Wheres the photo Vin?


----------



## vinvictor

Sorry had problems with downloading Photo. It is in the gallery somewhere not the easy way to download, as no section for Greavesend school.


----------



## vinvictor

Found it I put it in the members faces, in the gallery.


----------



## Clive Wilson

*Clive Wilson*



Syd young said:


> I noticed that most of the posting come from inmates from the 1970's and 80's Anyone there in 1958 or am I the only one still breathing(EEK)


Hi Syd nearest I can do is 1959 remember being locked in the store room one Saturday afternoon scrubbing the floor as others have said did no harm.all the best


----------



## vinvictor

Clive Wilson said:


> Hi Syd nearest I can do is 1959 remember being locked in the store room one Saturday afternoon scrubbing the floor as others have said did no harm.all the best


 Vinny Gugniewicz Still going strong, but not a great of interest on the Net. bit on Facebook, 1964 Greavesend then to sea,
wish you a Merry Christmas, and a happy new year.

(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## john lintern

*Graves end sea school 1962*

I was at gravesend jan 62 to March 62,sailed on first vessel march 62 as catering boy


----------



## longneck

*Cape Howe*



Jeffers said:


> I attended the NSTS Sept-Dec '68. I went down to the pool when I got back to South Shields and was given my first ship, the ore carrier Cape Howe. We sailed on the 17th Dec, 4 days before my 17th birthday and I was away for 6 months on that first trip.
> 
> I don't remember many details about the sea school, I know I got in a bit of bother because I wasn't very good at doing my laundry. A couple of scouse lads used to pick on me about it, until one night they decided to apply boot polish to my privates. I put up quite a struggle, as you might guess! They were so impressed with my efforts that we were the best of pals for the rest of the course.
> 
> I must have improved my ironing because I was later made up to Leading Hand.
> 
> I don't remember any names from the course, but the school was run by a Captain Adlam? (not sure about spelling) at the time. I do remember that we nick-named the school rules book "The thoughts of Mao Tse Adlam" inspired by Mao's little Red book of the Chinese cultural revolution.
> 
> Rowing on the Thames is one memory I have retained, it was bl**dy cold!


Hi,
Just read your post with inetrest,i was at the sea school July 72 to November 72, and on the 24th November 1972 I joined my first ship in Newport ( south Wales ) and it to was the Cape Howe, my first job was to be the peggy for the week, well they had never even mentioned this role at Gravesend, it was a real shock along with all the other things that I was to witness in my new and early career,i managed 6 weeks or so on this fine ship before articles were closed and I was given the option of staying or leaving,i left as the ship was bound for Murmansk ( Russia ) and my body was telling me to head south for the warmer weather, which I did and things were pretty dam good after that I managed 7 years in total, really enjoyed it,still work with ships today, but am shore based and have been for many years now. happy Christmas to all


----------



## Jim Collins

I was at Gravesend 60/61. I had my card taken about 3 times over the 10 weeks 
Scrub the yard for an hour at night. The officers entertained us over Christmas Time and we got a week off had to do an extra week though.My training officer was Mr Wilson great character.
It was hard but it was great did me the world of good


----------



## genesiselectricservices

hi steve was there same time as you. wouldn't mind a copy of that pic.Happy Days


----------



## john lintern

I was there in 62jan/March sailed out of tilbury on a worldie,march31st of 62,as a commie waiter on captains table,eventually became a head chef until 88,retired as ships were scarce


----------



## richard glassup

*N.S.T.S.Gravesend*

Hello all.I have lost my class photo from gravesend n.s.t.s. I am not sure of the exact date but it was 1959 deck class.My instructor was Tug Wilson.If anyone knows where i can get a copy please let me know.


----------



## TONY CLYNE

*Gravesend Sea School*



richard glassup said:


> Hello all.I have lost my class photo from gravesend n.s.t.s. I am not sure of the exact date but it was 1959 deck class.My instructor was Tug Wilson.If anyone knows where i can get a copy please let me know.


Hi Richard, I was there in 1959 finished end of October, Higgins was my instructor, can`t remember having a class photo. Were you there for the Seamans Service at St. Pauls I was in the Colour Party. I also had coloured pens and drew tatoos on the lads arms. Regards T.C. You`re the first name I have seen who was there in 59.


----------



## richard glassup

*Gravesend 1979.*



TONY CLYNE said:


> Hi Richard, I was there in 1959 finished end of October, Higgins was my instructor, can`t remember having a class photo. Were you there for the Seamans Service at St. Pauls I was in the Colour Party. I also had coloured pens and drew tatoos on the lads arms. Regards T.C. You`re the first name I have seen who was there in 59.


Thanks for that T.C. I left end of july,must have been the class before yours.While i was there we put on a boxing tournament on the promenade I dont know what the occasion was but it was a big day in gravesend.The same weekend we traveled to Eltham and did the same there,this was all organised by our P.T.I.a small but muscular Liverpudlian,do you remember him?I got friendly with a lovely local girl named Kathleen she would throw cigies over the gate when i was on guard duty,ah what fond memories.With regards to the class photo,I have one but having put it somewhere for safe keeping cant find it.Thanks again for your reply,all the best .Richard.


----------



## richard glassup

*Gravesend 1959*



richard glassup said:


> Thanks for that T.C. I left end of july,must have been the class before yours.While i was there we put on a boxing tournament on the promenade I dont know what the occasion was but it was a big day in gravesend.The same weekend we traveled to Eltham and did the same there,this was all organised by our P.T.I.a small but muscular Liverpudlian,do you remember him?I got friendly with a lovely local girl named Kathleen she would throw cigies over the gate when i was on guard duty,ah what fond memories.With regards to the class photo,I have one but having put it somewhere for safe keeping cant find it.Thanks again for your reply,all the best .Richard.


I had put the wrong year.Should have been 1959.


----------



## Rob777

Went to the 'factory' Janurary76 to April 76, Still have my old watchcard T class - berth 4c. so if anyone found any money under the bunk after i left ?.. I want it back !
One incident sticks in my mind from my time there is when a bunch of us were called out to help rescue a horse that had fell into the canal. lt was a very cold wintry night and we were up to our knees in mud but thankfuly they were able to save the poor thing. I have great memories from the place and the lads i met while there.


----------



## sollihull

I was at the N S T S ,Gravesend from the first week in Jan 61 to mid March 61,a Mr Higgins was the Instructor,never for got my time there, in winter .But i have to say,it set me up for a lot of life experience 's ,I now live in Western Australia,have done for many years.Any body still a round from that time Sollihull


----------



## sollihull

I have just seen your post Zulusmith 21, you where a month behind me,at the School, i remember your self there, and you being very sick at the time,you would have to be the first one on here from that time,that i remember.


----------



## kenwebb

Was there sept-nov 74 gud laugh joined first ship end Nov 74 Br admiral still St sea for my sins 40yrs loved every minute deep sea


----------



## ian ockleford

*Gravesend Sea School June-sept 1974*



timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


I was at the sea school as above my name is ian ockleford all i can say what a place but you got used to it? i will attach a photo of the class maybe someone recognizes themselves i am second row third from left


----------



## wearuk58

Yeah i went to the peanut factory catering 1973


----------



## vaughan

That would be the 5 star one the new one, we moved a lot of gear from the old one up there in 1966 it was like the Hilton Hotel compared to ours lol


----------



## wearuk58

Well i guess it was compared to old school but it was very basic still definitely an eye opener when your a young 16 year old but great memories....(Smoke)


----------



## vaughan

Yep i no what your saying only joking, there where some lads at are school jumped the wall and we never saw them again, there where no mobile phones in them days it was just a letter now and then, i did three months but when i look back we had some good laughs a great experience


----------



## derekjohnsmith

*Gravesend Sea School Denton*

I went to Gravesend Sea School in 1968, September to December, I can't remember the class No; but I was in catering, I do remember that as a 6ft 2in lad I was made a leading hand, also I remember being picked to go to the MN Memorial at Tower Hill, where myself and all the other peanuts stood to attention as we met HRH The Duke of Edinburgh and other dignitaries, stood next to the Lord Mayor!!
Joined Tilbury Pool and my first ship was the British Gannet as a Catering Boy at the IOG, just right for me as I lived at Hoo.
Spent over 6 months on the Gannet and then went on to be one of John Nicholson's band of new breed Chief Cooks, after going to BP Llandarcy Refinery and Neath Tech Collage spent about seven years with BP at sea. Posted all my ships I served on site a few years ago.
Best Regards to all.
Del(Derek Smith) R870054


----------



## ian ockleford

Hi Derek i noticed you were on Br Argosy ,i was on her feb-aug 1975 as cat boy when were you on her?.My first ship was Br Forth 74,Argosy 75 resolution 75 neath college jan 76-april 76 Br Purpose 76 then BP Forties Field Alpha rig aug 76-may 77.


----------



## Tonril

*x class*

yeah I was x class dec.80. started 15th dec. for 5 days then sent us home for xmas break. crazy. good times met a lot of good lads.


----------



## jb144

*Eight Weeks of Hell!*

I attended Gravesend sea school in January 1963. It was tough.
But not as bad as when I actually got to sea. I hated every minute of it.
I can laugh now and in one way glad I did it otherwise I would of wondered all my life what it would have been like. Names I remember Bill Fothergill from Dover, his pal Bas, a guy from the deck school Jack Harison nicknamed Popeye. Spent 9 months on SS Lindisfarne an ore carrier until I saw the light. The ship has now been scrapped in the far East, according to Google. (Thumb)


----------



## jasper

It's summertime again, guys, if anybody fancies a bit of holiday reading.
Still available from Amazon, Authorhouse or order from Waterstones.


----------



## dave beaumont

Jasper, Might get the kids to buy book for me for Fathers day this year. Looks good.


----------



## vinvictor

*National Sea Traning School Gravesend*

Attended there 23 Nov. 64 not to bad but very cold, got the Flu and had to go to local Hospital, but finished the course and went on to my first ship it was great, not the first time at sea as I was in the Sea Cadets before. The ships I sailed where all good apart the SS Empress of Canada which I hated.
M.V. Sheaf field
M.V. Wellpark
M.V. Joya McCance
M.V. La Primavera ( the best )
SS Empress of Canada
M.V. Priam P boat Blue Funnel
M.V. Longstone
Had to leave then family problems at home(Thumb)


----------



## Laurence27

I was there in 1976 and, loved my time there (ummmmm not). Favourite times on the Popeye Boat (me a deckboy lol) . Seriously, I loved my time there as a 'Peanut' .


----------



## Henry Carter

*Henry (Harry) Carter*

My father was at the Gravesend Sea Schoool prior to WWII in 1939. He says in his autobiography:

*Leaving home*
"When I left home in 1939, at the age of fifteen, I wanted to become a better person and earn money for myself. I left my home in Workington with my mother, and we went to the railway station at 9am, and she gave me some money. She stood on the station till the train was out of sight. The train arrived at Euston station, in London, and I said to myself, “What a big city.” I had never been this far from home before."

"When I got out of the train I stopped; a man with a blue band around his arm who spoke many languages directed me to the underground subway; I was on my way to the Merchant Navy Sea School in Gravesend."

"I was in the Sea School for about two months, learning how to box the compass and all about sailing. I don’t know where the word box comes from but boxing the compass means you can say all the points of the compass from north, right around to north again. For instance – north by north east; north, north east; north east by north; north east by east and so on. We sailed up and down the Thames."

"They taught us how to sail against the wind, use handing lugs and jib and goose wing sails to tack the lifeboat up and down the river. We got pretty good at it. They used to let us leave the school and go to town in Gravesend, but we had to be back at a certain time. We could not sneak out of the school, which had a large gate that was well secured."

"When we were on leave at the weekend, we used to get into fights with the bad boys from a Boystal ship in the river when they were on leave. [These boys were on a prison ship, because they had committed some sort of crime]. They were a bit too tough for us young boys, but it was hard to avoid them."

"We were well disciplined; and so we had to shower early every morning, before falling into line, and then all checked by our Merchant Navy Officers. We were all vaccinated on the arms, so we would not catch any diseases. The food was very good. I had never had food like it before. Breakfast was at 8 am, lunch at 12, tea at 5pm and supper at 9pm. Lights were out at 10 o’clock and up again at 5am sharp the next morning."

"At Gravesend they had a training ship in the river, a sailing ship to train able body seamen to steer the ships at sea, and ordinary seamen as well. The ship’s name was ‘TS Vindicatrix’. On the bow it had a carving of a woman."

(Henry Carter, p.14, 2006 & 2016).


*A History of the T.S. Vindicatrix*

The T.S. Vindicatrix National Sea Training School Built in the Clydesdale yard of Russel & Company. (ship 338). Size Length = 296.8, Beam = 39.0, Depth = 23.6 Feet, 1,946 grt.

1893 - Built as "SV ARRANMORE" a 3 masted fully square rigged Cape Horner.
1910 - Sold to Germany and re-named as "WALTRAUTE" 
1914 - Converted to a mission ship, 3 extra decks added and based at Heligoland.
1919 - Surrendered with German Navy and towed to Leith. Went ashore at Inchkeith.
1920 - Aquired by the British Shipping Federation.
1922 - Re-named "VINDICATRIX" and berthed at West India Docks, London.
1926 - Moored off Gravesend still with the same name.
1939 - June 18th Arrived at Sharpness for use as a training ship for the merchant navy.
1967 - January 12th - after 28 years and 70,000 trainees, she was towed away by tugs to Newport, Swansea and broken up.

Information taken from – www.mowbars.plus.com/Pictures/vindicatrix


----------



## mizzlilly

*Rensch*

Does anyone remember Edward Charles Rensch (or Reusch) who was at Gravesend sea training school. Born 1935, died 1956 so probably there early 50's. He was an assistant engineers steward, and before that I think he was in Catering


----------



## para handy clyde

*gravesend sea training school*

I was there 1966-67.I started out as Cook and was moved to waiting
as there was a mix up with the numbers. The pillow fight raids were
a sight to behold. Never did manage to reach more than a few dorms in. The food parcels where if you were lucky you managed to fish out a
packet of cigs before you were jumped on.I can remember being given my uniform. Andy pandy jacket and dungarees.
Straight into the shower to get them to shrink
Being in the queue for the haircut and some of the lads refusing and going home.
My time there was pretty good.Good bunch of classmates.
I joined an ore carrier for my sins as my first trip to sea.
Did not see that coming.I was thinking cruise ships ect.
Spent eighteen and a half years at sea in total.Great times


----------



## Chris Isaac

mizzlilly said:


> Does anyone remember Edward Charles Rensch (or Reusch) who was at Gravesend sea training school. Born 1935, died 1956 so probably there early 50's. He was an assistant engineers steward, and before that I think he was in Catering


Edward Charles Rensch died aboard Stirling Castle in 1956.
Do you have any knowledge of how he died?


----------



## bill forrester

Hi anyone out there from June/July 1950. I attended gravesend sc. Must have been made of sterner stuff then, never had any of that s... About peanuts then. 
Regards to all that toughed it out, Bill forrester


----------



## tasiedevil

Hi Bill, I was at Gravesend Sea School in 1959, Catering, it certainly sorted out the chaff from the seeds, Out of 30 that started about 14 finished !, some never even entered the school gate's, one look and they went back to the station !, it was heaven for me coming from what you might say as limited funds family !.
Happy days.


----------



## Gazza1955

*Gazza 1955*

Hi,did anyone attend GSS in March 29 to June 18. 1971.Catering.


----------



## dave beaumont

Gazza i was there April 14th or so 1971 to July 8 th or so 1971. Did catering then after 2 trips swapped to deck. Some pics of Gravesend in gallery. Great time there.


----------



## Gazza1955

*Gallery*



dave beaumont said:


> Gazza i was there April 14th or so 1971 to July 8 th or so 1971. Did catering then after 2 trips swapped to deck. Some pics of Gravesend in gallery. Great time there.


Hi Dave,how do I get to the gallery to see the pics.Thanking you Gazza.Are you on facebook,site called Gravesend sea school.


----------



## roger carey

I went to GSS from November 63 until Feb 6, remember the bromide cocoa the freezing cold showers and the toilets with no walls for privacy.Yeah we were starving and freezing cold most of the time and I remember one officer called Plum? a real toe rag, heaps of punches with the locals but what great memories for life.


----------



## roger carey

sorry that was Feb 64


----------



## uncle Ray

I was at Gravesend sea school in March 71 on deck in Z35 class, , first ship was Cunards "RMS Carmania", did a few 28 day trips on her then went onto the Mv Stonepool for Ropners, had a great time on her then onto The SS Roatan " Fyffes" even better trip in her, then onto MV Sheaf Field for a short trip then onto the OBO Mv Tynebridge for a couple of trips I finished of in 1979 to pursue a career in Offshore Air and Mixed Gas Diving in the oil and gas industry were I still am today. great memories


----------



## JDF

I was at Gravesend Dec 1956 to Jan 1957 in the Catering Dept, it was pretty grim 
I ended up as Capt McKellar (Head of the School) steward. I sailed on the ss Crofter. Harrison Line in March 1957 as Officers Boy, in 1965 I was appointed Chief Steward.


----------



## Jamesh1

Hi everyone, my dad finished sea school at gravesend in 1948. He is still well and kicking in Australia (jumped ship SS Hymalya in about 1955) aged 88.


----------



## Derek Bates

*X Class*

I was there November 1970 to February 1971 Deck X class during the Postal strike so we got no food parcels or postal orders with money. As I came from all the way up in Jockland I had to stay over the Christmas break, lengthening my stay by two weeks. One bit of luck though my brother paid off a ship (he was a Vindie boy) in Tilbury during my stay and visited he left me a ten pound note which was a fortune. I suddenly became the most popular guy in our dorm (16). It toughened me up and I stayed at sea until 1986.


----------



## uncle Ray

uncle Ray said:


> I was at Gravesend sea school in March 71 on deck in Z35 class, , first ship was Cunards "RMS Carmania", did a few 28 day trips on her then went onto the Mv Stonepool for Ropners, had a great time on her then onto The SS Roatan " Fyffes" even better trip in her, then onto MV Sheaf Field for a short trip then onto the OBO Mv Tynebridge for a couple of trips I finished of in 1979 to pursue a career in Offshore Air and Mixed Gas Diving in the oil and gas industry were I still am today. great memories



Ive just checked my discharge book and I made a mistake with the dates I was at Gravesend SS, it was Jan to May 1970 on Deck Z35.
R887901


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Anybody know if theirs a photo of u class deck May 71 to Aug 71 ?


----------



## freebie6969

You were there from 5th Feb to 10th May 1968 Jimmy...you were in Q class...as I was


----------



## AhnBa

bingybangy said:


> Hi Sid,
> You are not the only one alive from that year. I was their 28/07/58--05/09/ 58R695469. Remember it well and i know that the discipline and training i.e dhobing, ironing, cleanliness in all aspects along with confidence and pride in oneself shaped me for the rest of my life. A good friend of mine did MN and national service and told me that the latter was easy after doing vindy which i believe was on par with Gravesend. I allways say to my wife when we see yougsters (the few louts that are about) that they should go away to sea school and come back better people. Wifey agrees.
> REGARDS TERRY


I went to the NSTS Gravesend as a Catering trainee 12-8-57 to 20-9-57 - R681976. Served on the TSS Ocean Monarch from 3-10-57 to 15-9-58.


----------



## para handy clyde

para handy clyde said:


> *gravesend sea training school*
> 
> I was there 1966-67.I started out as Cook and was moved to waiting
> as there was a mix up with the numbers. The pillow fight raids were
> a sight to behold. Never did manage to reach more than a few dorms in. The food parcels where if you were lucky you managed to fish out a
> packet of cigs before you were jumped on.I can remember being given my uniform. Andy pandy jacket and dungarees.
> Straight into the shower to get them to shrink
> Being in the queue for the haircut and some of the lads refusing and going home.
> My time there was pretty good.Good bunch of classmates.
> I joined an ore carrier for my sins as my first trip to sea.
> Did not see that coming.I was thinking cruise ships ect.
> Spent eighteen and a half years at sea in total.Great times


Hello Lads.I have a photo of my class from this time.I cannot remember if i posted it on the site.I am hoping to have all the names for the classmates in the image.If i am successful i will post it again on here.


----------



## bill thompson

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


My old Dad was there 1930,,,I have his badge somewhere in the family archives.He did a couple of trips deck boy in the Jersey City,,,and one to Australia in the Pennington Court,,I have his unfinished diary from the Pennington Court where it seems he spent the trip wheelbarrowing coal from one of the hatches to the coal bunkers.After that due to the depression he joined the Navy as a 9 year man,,,He finished his time just in time for WW2,,so they kept him on for "term of hostilities" and finally got out in 1945 after surviving two sinkings,"Gurkha" and "Prince Of Wales"and seeing the "Hood" disappear in a cloud of smoke.He seldom spoke of these things,and then only a few words.


----------



## brian sylvester

timo said:


> Anyone out there go to Gravesend sea school? (the peanut factory!!!).I had some good laughs there, I was there December '80 till April '81, (X class). I belive the place has just about closed down now.


Yes i went 1973.cateringi had a great time.closed now.


----------



## brian sylvester

peter lewis said:


> hi to you timo iwent to gravesend april to june 1975 like yourself good memories and many laughs apparently the old school is now a training school for police cadets....


i had a great time there 73. yes a police school now.


----------



## delboy1951

Jeffers said:


> I attended the NSTS Sept-Dec '68. I went down to the pool when I got back to South Shields and was given my first ship, the ore carrier Cape Howe. We sailed on the 17th Dec, 4 days before my 17th birthday and I was away for 6 months on that first trip.
> 
> I don't remember many details about the sea school, I know I got in a bit of bother because I wasn't very good at doing my laundry. A couple of scouse lads used to pick on me about it, until one night they decided to apply boot polish to my privates. I put up quite a struggle, as you might guess! They were so impressed with my efforts that we were the best of pals for the rest of the course.
> 
> I must have improved my ironing because I was later made up to Leading Hand.
> 
> I don't remember any names from the course, but the school was run by a Captain Adlam? (not sure about spelling) at the time. I do remember that we nick-named the school rules book "The thoughts of Mao Tse Adlam" inspired by Mao's little Red book of the Chinese cultural revolution.
> 
> Rowing on the Thames is one memory I have retained, it was bl**dy cold!


I attended NSTS Sept-Dec 1968. learned a lot in a short time. Remember rowing the lifeboat up the Thames to a pub where we had to wait for the tutors to have a few pints. That was the lifeboat training for the week. Joined my first ship in Le Havre, MV Demeterton Chapman and Willan, bulk grain to China. Was Peggy month on month off. Deck crew were all from Stornaway.  
Made lot of friends at NSTS, wish I Ihad stayed in touch. Only tutor I remember , "Rashbrook" right tyrant. 


Exams boxing magnetic compass. All in all NSTS was very good preparation.


----------



## Greenman64

Billy1963 said:


> Timo,
> 
> I was in X class 8th September 1980 to 12th December 1980. As you would of been walking in the place, I was on the way out to the train station. I would of been one of those shouting the saying _"Peanuts your never going home"_ which was part of the banter at the time. By the time they were cutting your hair off, I would be at home.
> 
> _"One more wakey wakey. One more rise and shine. One more bowl of frosties and freedom will be mine"_ (sung to the tune of Rule Brittania)
> 
> The term "Peanut" I was told derived back in the early days of the the school when a peanut seller used to sell his wares along the road down to the sea school, shouting "Peanuts" for sale. The name was then adopted by the inmates.


----------



## barlowjohn43

Derek Bates said:


> *X Class*
> 
> I was there November 1970 to February 1971 Deck X class during the Postal strike so we got no food parcels or postal orders with money. As I came from all the way up in Jockland I had to stay over the Christmas break, lengthening my stay by two weeks. One bit of luck though my brother paid off a ship (he was a Vindie boy) in Tilbury during my stay and visited he left me a ten pound note which was a fortune. I suddenly became the most popular guy in our dorm (16). It toughened me up and I stayed at sea until 1986.





richard glassup said:


> *Gravesend 1959*
> 
> 
> 
> I had put the wrong year.Should have been 1959.


I was there 13 Apr 1959 till 22 May 1959. I was the Bugler and had privilages, which would have meant using the public toilets and not had to use the very communal toiiets provided by the School. Does anyone remember them?

Open to the elements and anyone passing through to the drying room, actually having a dump became quite a social occasion.

Like many I had believed that the school had been a woman's prison and the primitive toilets seemed to prove it. However if the conditions were good enough for us in the late 1950's they must been deemed perfectly adequate for a 19th Century "Doss House"

I remember Higgins. a short stocky bloke ex RN. He used to take us Marching on the Prom. His marching didn't come up to the standard I was used to in the Sea Cadets. Another Deck Instructor, who took for our Lifeboat bit, was nick-named "Wagon Train" because he like Ward Bond. Our Catering Instructor was Mr Lawrence.

There was a Boxing Match against the "Vindi"


----------



## barlowjohn43

delboy1951 said:


> off. Deck crew were all from Stornaway.
> Made lot of friends at NSTS, wish I Ihad staye


----------



## barlowjohn43

TONY CLYNE said:


> Was at Gravesend Aug/Sept/Oct 1959 Higgins was instructor remember Haskins, got crossed anchors and was part of colour party, slow marched colours length of St. Pauls Cath. at Seamans rememberance service Oct. Used to get food parcels from home, sugar for the porridge and cakes was everybodies friend, also made money drawing tatoos on the lads arms 3d and 6d a time.


I was at the Sea School in March-April 1959II


----------



## pajy

i was at gravesend last week of july up to first week september 1962 and wondered if any my old class mates are still about, i am looking for the old class photo if anybody has one thanks


----------



## savery82

peter lewis said:


> hi to you timo iwent to gravesend april to june 1975 like yourself good memories and many laughs apparently the old school is now a training school for police cadets....


Hello I went Sept to december 1975 loved it


----------



## paulbarrington

Good times and not so good times
at Gravesend sea school
Did however have a super Class master
his name was Mr. SHAW
Paul Barrington


----------

